# انتشار المسيحيه في العالم



## الحوت (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*أرمن تركيا يعودون إلى الديانة المسيحية
اعتنقوا الاسلام أثناء المجازر التي اقترفها العثمانيون
أرمن تركيا يعودون إلى الديانة المسيحية بعد أن أخفوا أصولهم طوال عقود
http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2005/12/03/19149.htm

 2 مليون روسى مسلم يعتنقون المسيحية 
http://www.interfax-religion.com/?act=news&div=513

موقع اسلامى:هجمة تنصير شرسة ضد 200 مليون مسلم اندونيسي
http://www.elaph.com/ElaphWeb/ElaphGuys/2005/11/108093.htm

التنصيرالغربي للمسلمين
http://us.moheet.com/asp/report/eghasa.wars.htm

أفغاني يواجه عقوبة الاعدام بسبب اعتناقه المسيحية 
http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/03/19/22098.htm

التنصير في تركيا : قال تقرير الجيش التركي: إن "15 ألف تركي تحولوا إلى الديانة المسيحية، وإلى طوائف أخرى مثل البهائية، خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية".
وأضاف أن 185 مسلماً تحولوا بشكل رسمي إلى المسيحية، وواحد فقط إلى اليهودية خلال السنوات الثلاث الماضية.
http://www.islamonline.net/Arabic/news/2004-12/31/article07.shtml
وصل عدد معتنقي النصرانية في أذربيجان وحدها إلى أكثر من ثمانية آلاف.
http://amcoptic.com/a_news/news_asia/christianity_asia_grown.htm
هذا عن تحول المسلمين الى الديانة المسيحية ولكن يوجد ايضا خروج اعداد كبيرة من المسلمين من الدين الاسلامى والذى يسمونه "ارتداد"وفي الجزائر - حيث المليون شهيد - أشارت الصحف هناك ان نوابا في البرلمان قدموا استجواباً للحكومة حول انتشار عمليات التنصير والتي يصل معدلها إلى 6 أشخاص يومياً.اما عن المغرب ونيجيريا فمازال العشرات يتنصرون يوميا بالرغم من الحرب الاسلامية الشرسة لوقف التنصير
http://www.muslimworldleague.org/paper/1779/articles/page9.htm
وبعد احداث الحادى عشر من سبتمبر وبعد تفجيرات لندن بات بما لايدعو للشك ان الاسلام والارهاب وجهان لعملة واحدة وفى الخارج عندما يأتى الحديث عن الاسلام فيتطرق الذهن الى صورة جثة مقطوعة الرأس، فقد انتهى عصر الاغبياء ومعه عصر اسلام الاجانب.

ايراني تحول الى المسيحيه يفوز باول حكم لنيله اللجوء
http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/Fahrest/Tanseer/Iran1.html

المتنصريين السودانيين يختبؤن خوفا من حد الردة
http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/Fahrest/Tanseer/Sudan.html

التنصير في دبي
http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/Fahrest/Tanseer/Dubai.html

المسلمون اللذين اعتنقو المسيحيه من خلال برنامج البال توك يتلقون تهديدات بالقتل
http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/Fahrest/Tanseer/Paltalk.html

المسلمون المقيمون في انكلترا يتحولون الى المسيحيه
http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/Fahrest/Tanseer/England.html

المسلمون يعتنقون المسيحيه في فرنسا
http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page...er/France.html

التنصير وانتشار المسيحيه
http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/Fahrest/Tanseer/Around the world1.html

http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/Fahrest/Tanseer/Around the world2.html

http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/Fahrest/Tanseer/Chechenya.html

http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/Fahrest/Tanseer/Yemen.html

http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/Fahrest/Tanseer/Around the world3.htm

http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/Fahrest/Tanseer/Azhar&Christianity.html

http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/Fahrest/Tanseer/Muslims answering back.html

http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/Fahrest/Tanseer/egypt1.html

http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/Fahrest/Tanseer/Iraq.html

http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/Fahrest/Tanseer/Saudia Arabia1.html*


*لنا عودة مع اضافات جديده*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*اللللللللللللللللللله

موضوع يفرح من القلب

اشكرك جدآ جدآ  اخى العزيز رياض على الموضوع الجميل

عيد ميلاد مجيد 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## الحوت (26 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *اللللللللللللللللللله
> 
> موضوع يفرح من القلب
> 
> ...



*كل عام وانتي والمسيحين بالف خير

وانشاء الله سوف ابقى اضيف المزيد بين الفترة والثانيه :yaka: *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*ربنا معاك 

و احنا فى انتظار اضافاتك الجميلة

الرب يباركك

عيد ميلاد مجيد​*


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*استمع من فم الشيخ "16000 ألف يتركون الأسلام يوميا"
http://www.investigateislam.com/cgi-bin/aljazeratv.asf*


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

16000 يوميا ؟؟
يعنى 480000فى الشهر ؟؟
مش شايف انها وسعت منك دى اوى  ؟؟
و بعدين انا جايبلك قساوسه اسلموا و فيديو و اصوات


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> 16000 يوميا ؟؟
> يعنى 480000فى الشهر ؟؟
> مش شايف انها وسعت منك دى اوى  ؟؟
> و بعدين انا جايبلك قساوسه اسلموا و فيديو و اصوات


*والله يا عزيزي هذا ليس كلامي عندك الشريط الصوتي يا سيدي للشيخ انا مش جايب حاجة من عندي هذا اعترافكم انتم .

وانا جبت ليك مقالات عن الاعداد الضخمة التي تدخل في المسيحيه وابقى يا سيدي راجع اعدادكم واعدانا على شان نشوف مين الصادق ومين الكذاب .. بس ما تنساش ان تعداد الاسلامي في العالم الي هو 1.4 - 1.6 غير صحيح لانه هنالك الالف مما تركوا الاسلام ولا يزالوا يعدوا كمسلمين :yahoo: 

وشوف انت عددكم 1.4 -1.6 مقارنة مع عدد سكان العالم :smil12: 
يعني انتم مالكوش وجود من اصله :new2: **

وبعدين يا سيدي اذا على الاصوات والفيديو سوف انقلها لك ولا تزعل .

الخوف من التنصير في مصر :​
ملاحظة :
مع عدم صحة ما هو مكتوب لان المسحيين الى بلالاف الفقراء الى مش قادرين يجيبوا رغيف العيش ثم اي دين هذا الى الناس تخش فية بالفلوس والاغراءات التانية المسيحيين ميقبلوش ابدا ان الواحد يخش المسيحية بهذة الطريقة بس أنا نقلت الخبر عشان الناس تعرف ليه هما مرعوبين وليه الاقباط يتهاجمون  وطبعا لأن ماعندهمش الشجاعة يقولوا الحقيقة ان الناس بتدخل المسيحية عن حب واقتناع وبعد أن يتلامسوا مع محبة المسيح فقالوا حكاية الاغراءات هذه بس عشان ماء الوجه مش أكتر.

فان كلمة الرب يتنتشر عبر كل وسيلة حديثة ان هذا الكمبيوتر تم اختراعة بالذات لكي تنتشر كلمة الرب رغم انف من يمنع دخول الانجيل بلادة ومن يرسل البلايين لنشر الفوضي في العالم واجبار الناس علي الاسلمة والبنادق علي روءووسهم وسياتي ملك المجد يسوع في مجدة ظافرا وسينتهي الامر بالمسلمين في جهنم وسيبكوا ثم يتهموا امريكا واسرائيل بان دخولهم جهنم موءامرة اسرائيلية صليبية 
جهنمية ابدية  


http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetails.asp?NewID=28101&Page=1

تنشط في أوساط الفقراء منذ عشرين عاما.. مجلس الكنائس العالمي يرصد مليار دولار لعمليات التنصير في مصر

ذكرت مجلة "العالم الإسلامي" الإيرانية أن مجلس الكنائس العالمي الذي يتخذ من الولايات المتحدة مقرًا له رصد في مؤتمره الذي عقد الشهر الماضي 25 مليار دولار لتنصير المسلمين في مختلف أنحاء العالم، ووضع في أولوية اهتماماته دول مناطق الصراع والدول الفقيرة.
وقالت المجلة التي تصدر بالإنجليزية والفارسية والألمانية في عددها الصادر أمس الأول إن العراق وفلسطين والسودان ومصر والصومال والهند وأفغانستان من بين الدول التي تتصدر اهتمامات المجلس. وأكدت أن ميزانية مجلس الكنائس العالمي في العام الماضي كانت 19 مليار دولار. 
واستعرضت المجلة في نبذة مختصرة تاريخ عمليات التنصير في العالم الإسلامي، مؤكدة أن الاستشراق بدأ في القرن الخامس عشر لدراسة أحوال المسلمين، ثم عبر ترتيب الجيوش لمعرفة مواقع الضعف عندهم، قبل أن يظهر لاحقًًا ما يعرف حاليًا بالتبشير، والذي بلغ ذروته خلال الـ 130 عامًا الماضية أثناء استعمار الجزائر ولبنان قبل استقلاله عام 1943م حيث أعطوا من أدخل في النصرانية أجمل المناطق وسلموهم الأديرة الكبيرة وكلها في الجبال بما حولها من البساتين والمزارع المليئة بالأبقار والماشية. 
ولفتت إلى أن الدول الغربية عندما رحلت عن الدول الإسلامية تركت وراءها كنائس وأديرة في بلاد مختلفة تقع تحت سيطرتها. وأشارت إلى الإمارات التي تحتوي على كنيستين كبيرتين في مدينة أبو ظبي على الرغم من عدم وجود إماراتي واحد غير مسلم. 
وتحدث التقرير عن تفاصيل ما يحدث من عمليات تنصير في العراق وأفغانستان والهند عبر إغراءات لمجلس الكنائس العالمي والمبشرين. كما تحدث عن وجود عمليات تنصير بمصر، التي رصد لها مجمع الكنائس العالمي ميزانية خاصة تقدر بحوالي مليار دولار، لفشلها في تنصير ما خططت له منذ سنوات طويلة وكذلك محاربة الأزهر الذي تعتبره العائق الأساسي أمام عمليات التنصير بالعالم الإسلامي. 
وأوضحت أن القائمين على عمليات التنصير يستغلون حالة الفقر في مصر لإغراء الفقراء الذين لديهم استجابة في دخول النصرانية بالإنفاق عليهم، لكنها أشارت إلى أن العمليات التبشيرية في مصر القائمة على أشدها منذ 20 عامًا لم تؤت ثمارها حتى الآن.*


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*شاهد واستمع الى شهادات المتنصرين*​ 


*اختبار الاخ مصطفى عيد​​​*​

*فيديو شهادة الأخت خديجة *​


*تسجيل فيديو لشهادة الاخت ماري من مصر *​


*محامية مصرية*​


*الاخ داود*​


*شاب أفغاني*​


*الاخ منذر*​


*باسم من العراق*​


*الاخت صالحة*
*مختار من تونس*​


*شابة مغربية*​


*جون واليزابيث*​


*اختبار الاخ مصطفى عيد*​
​


----------



## azazi (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحبا
اغلبية الروابط ماتفتح من السعوديه


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

azazi قال:


> مرحبا
> اغلبية الروابط ماتفتح من السعوديه



*صحيح اكثر من واحد في منتديات اخرى قالوا نفس الكلام عن مثل هذه المواقع انها لا تفتح من السعودية الظاهر انهم بخافوا توصلكم هذه المعلومات :smil13: 

على كل حال اي روابط الي مش راضيه تفتح معاك الصوتيه والا المقالات ؟
اذا الصوتيه راح ابعتلك اياها مضغوطة في ملف واذا مقالات فهذه صعبه شوية ابقى سافر لبلد اخر وأقرها من هنالك :yahoo: *


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*برامج مساعدة لمن يجد صعوبه في فتح الصوتيات والفيديو**

برنامج ريل بلير لتشغيل ملفات الصوتيات والمرئيات RealPlay10  
http://www.servant13.net/cd6/programs/RealPlayer10-5GOLD.exe

برنامج لتحويل ملفات الريل بلير لكي يتم نسخ ملفات الصوت على سي دي اوديو كاسيت عادي Audio CD 
http://www.servant13.net/cd6/programs/Wisecroft.exe*


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب اية رايك نجيب تسجيلات لناس انت بتحبهم و بتعترف بيهم ؟؟

اسلام ثمانين الى مئتين مسيحي مصري يوميا باعتراف الأنبا باخوميوس و الأنبا تاوضروس و كبار باباوات الكنيسة القبطية و يعترفون أنه لا وجود حالات اختطاف للمسيحيين  كما تردد أبواق الدعاية القبطية المهاجرة والحاقدة ويعترفون أن المسيحيية في حالة انقراض في 
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/d0oa
رابط آخر للتسجيل:
http://www.zshare.net/download/christian-copts-convert-to-islam-mp3-6m4.html 

 ويعترفون بأن خطف البنات المسيحيات خرافة :  www.mcdialogue.net/audio/others/oth075-copts-convert2islam.rm 

الأنبا باخوميوس و الأنبا  تاوضروس و كبار باباوات الكنيسة القبطية يعترفون أنه لا وجود لاختطاف المسيحيين و أنهم يدخلون في الاسلام أفواجا و أن المسيحيية في حالة انقراض في مصر ؛ اسمعوا الحقيقة

http://www.zshare.net/download/christian-copts-convert-to-islam-mp3-6m4.html


----------



## Bino (28 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل جداً يا أخ رياض
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك زى ما فرحتنا 
و حلوه أوى " بارك اللات فيك " ديه .... بجد عجبتنى
ربنا يباركك و كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (28 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## الحوت (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> طيب اية رايك نجيب تسجيلات لناس انت بتحبهم و بتعترف بيهم ؟؟
> 
> اسلام ثمانين الى مئتين مسيحي مصري يوميا باعتراف الأنبا باخوميوس و الأنبا تاوضروس و كبار باباوات الكنيسة القبطية و يعترفون أنه لا وجود حالات اختطاف للمسيحيين  كما تردد أبواق الدعاية القبطية المهاجرة والحاقدة ويعترفون أن المسيحيية في حالة انقراض في
> http://www.rogepost.com/dn/d0oa
> ...



*ماشي يا سيدي وانا قررت ما ارد عليك هذه المرة وقررت اضع لك رد من مصري قبطي لانه احسن واحد يقدر يرد عليك لانها بلده

هو طبعا كل الي انت كاتبة كذب في كذب ولو حضرتك عملت بحث عن التنصير في مصر لوجدت حالات الصرع التي يصاب به المسلمون نتيجة خروج المسلمون من الاسلام للمسيحيه واكبر دليل الفرق بين عددنا وعددكم ..

الظاهر انه الغيظ عند البعض يجعلهم يقومون بتاليف اكاذيب وخرافات 
حتى يهربوا من حقيقة دمار الدين الاسلامي وانهيارة الاسلام انهيار كامل وفناءه ايضا

خلينا نشوف الرد*



> *نسب العنصر الارهابى الذى اطلق تلك الشائعة  أكاذييبه التقوية   الى اسقفين جليلين ليسا من بابوات الاقباط  طبعا ذلك ان للاقباط بابا واحد فقط لا غير
> و الاسقفين بالصدفة  يقيمان بمدينة دمنهور  بمحافظة البحيرة و هى مدينة  بأبى انت و امى يا رسول اللات
> أقصد مدينة وفاء قسطنطين  معبودة مشايخ النكاح المحمدى  التى يبكون على فرجها ليل نهار ( فهل هذه صدفة؟؟؟؟)
> استطيع من هذه القراءة الدمنهورية ان اعرف  اسم مطلق تلك الشائعة و لكن علينا اولا ان  نتبين الشخصين المنسوب لهما تلك الاكذوبة الا و هما
> ...


----------



## الحوت (28 ديسمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> جميل جداً يا أخ رياض
> ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك زى ما فرحتنا
> و حلوه أوى " بارك اللات فيك " ديه .... بجد عجبتنى
> ربنا يباركك و كل سنه وانت طيب



*شكرا عزيزي وكل عام وانت بالف خير :yaka: *


----------



## الظبي (28 ديسمبر 2006)

اخويه .. الرابط مال دبي غلط ..

و بعدين مستحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000% اي شخص مواطن اماراتي يعتنق المسيحية مستحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


و مساكين هاذيل اللي في اندونيسيا و غيره لا تسميهم مسلمين .. لا عبادة و لا دين و لا شي اسم فقط خخخ.. و كل ما بتعرض عليهم دين بيدخلونه

ع العموم تسلم ع الموضوع

و من اهتدى فانما يهتدي لنفسه و من ضل فانما يضل عليها


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا على هذه الروابط .. جارى فحصها* :yahoo:​


----------



## الحوت (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*   التنصير في جميع انحاء العالم 


http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/PAGE2.html*​

* تقرير اخباري عالمي

سقوط الاسلام في العديد من الدول الاسلامية

http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/69001.aspx​​*







*
المسلمون اللذين اعتنقو المسيحيه من خلال برنامج البال توك يتلقون تهديدات بالقتل*


----------



## الحوت (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*تأسيس الكنيسة الكردية الانجيلية في كردستان العراق*

*جهود المبشرين والراعين تتوج بتأسيس رسمي للكنيسة وسط تزايد في عدد المتحولين من الاسلام الى المسيحية. 

http://www.copts-united.com/newsnet...&id=1164136303&archive=&start_from=&ucat=125&*



*شبكة تنصير جميع اعضائها من السعودييون 
http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cache:h_qWloNpz9UJ:www.arabiyat.com/forums*​


*الحياة المزدوجة للمتحولين للمسيحية في ماليزيا
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/world_news/newsid_6156000/6156870.stm*​


----------



## الحوت (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*التنصير في الجزائر
http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/tasa3od_algadal.jpg



جريده النبأ:مسيحي البالتوك يهزون عرش الاسلام في مصر

http://www.christpal.com/press/alnaba2.JPG*



*غضب في المغرب لزيادة عدد المسلمين الذين "اعتنقوا المسيحية" 
http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/11/19/29209.htm*



*تسجيل اختبار لأعتناق ابو صهيب الافغانى احد اعضاء تنظيم القاعده
بقيادة اسامه بن لادن وبعض الافغان -المسيحية - 
العابرين من ظلمة الاسلام الى نور المسيحيه 
http://files.ww.com/files/24128.html*



*
مسلمون شرفاء يرفضون أسلمة الأقباط!!!
http://www.copts-united.com/wrr/go1...l&id=1163029518&archive=&start_from=&ucat=27&*​


----------



## الحوت (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*
http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/02/28/21529.htm

السماح ببث الأذان عبر تلفزيون الجزائر بعد 10سنوات من المنع
مجلس الوزراء الجزائري يقرر حظر جميع النشاطات التبشيرية في البلاد​ 
الجزائر - يو آي بي

قرر مجلس الوزراء الجزائري وضع حد للنشاطات التبشيرية التي تستهدف الجزائريين في البلاد، كما قرر أيضا أن تقوم البلاد لأول مرة بنقل الأذان للصلوات الخمسة عبر التلفزيون الرسمي بعد 10 سنوات من المنع.
وجاء قرار مجلس الوزراء برئاسة الرئيس عبد العزيز بوتفليقة الذي صدر ليل أمس الإثنين " لحماية الإسلام دين الدولة من الممارسات الغريبة عن تقاليد الكنيسة المسيحية في الجزائر". 
 وقال بيان مجلس الوزراء "إن الجزائر وفاء منها لتقاليدها وتمسكا منها بالحوار المثمر بين الديانات والحضارات صممت على وضع حد لممارسات فوضوية وأحيانا تجارية تتجنى على المواطنين المسلمين في عقيدتهم "، وأضاف البيان أن قرار مجلس الوزراء جاء ليحدد شروط  وقواعد ممارسة الشعائر الدينية غير الإسلامية" ليسد فراغا قانونيا فيما يخص إطار ممارسة الأنشطة والتظاهرات الدينية غير الإسلامية " مشيرا إلى أن الهدف منه " ضمان إستمرار عادة التعايش والاحترام المتبادل بين أهل الكتاب وفي نفس الوقت حماية الإسلام دين الدولة من الممارسات الغريبة عن تقاليد الكنيسة المسيحية في الجزائر". 
 كما أكد أن القرار جاء أيضا لـ" وضع حد للأنشطة الفوضوية التي تقوم بها جمعيات وأشخاص في هذا الميدان وكذلك للنشاطات التبشيرية التي تستهدف المسلمين في الجزائر". 
 وحدد القرار ممارسة الشعائر غير الإسلامية بأن " تتم في إطار الجمعيات ذات الطابع الديني المؤسسة وفقا للقوانين والنظم التي تحكم هذا المجال و تديره" مشيرا إلى أنه "إذ يستند إلى أحكام دستور البلاد والاتفاقيات الدولية ذات الصلة التي صادقت عليها الجزائر يحدد شروط ممارسة هذه الشعائر من حيث المبادئ والإجراءات وذلك ما يتجاوب مع مقصد الدستور الذي جعل من الإسلام دين الدولة في الجزائر". 
 وكانت تقارير اخبارية تحدثت سابقا عن حملات تبشيرية تقوم بها بطريقة سرية جمعيات أوروبية وأمريكية خاصة في المناطق الفقيرة والمناطق التي تعرف اضطرابات سياسية مثل منطقة القبائل ذات الأغلبية البربرية. 
  وفي نفس السياق قرر مجلس الوزراء "أن تلزم من الآن فصاعدا الإذاعة الوطنية والتلفزة الوطنية بسائر قنواتهما ببث آذان الصلاة في مواقيتها وفي كل الأيام على غرار بقية بلدان العالم الإسلامي"، وذلك بعد منع دام أكثر من 10 سنوات. 
  وأبلغ عبد الرحمن سعيدي نائب رئيس حركة مجتمع السلم (تيار إسلامي) المشاركة في الائتلاف الحاكم يونايتد برس انترناسيونال أن بوتفليقة قرر خلال لقاء مجلس الوزراء الذي عقد أمس إعادة بث آذان الصلوات في التلفزيون الرسمي, مشيراً إلى أن قرار الرئيس جاء تماشياً مع أجواء المصالحة الوطنية التي تعيشها البلاد. 

وكانت السلطات الرسمية أوقفت بث الآذان في التلفزيون في تسعينيات القرن الماضي بضغط من التيار العلماني في وقت كانت تعيش فيه البلاد حرباً طاحنة بين الحكومة والمتشددين الإسلاميين. 

ووصف سعيدي قرار بوتفليقة بالحكيم الذي " انتظره الشعب الجزائري طويلاً ورافع عنه نوابه في البرلمان كونه جزء من هويتها وحق دستوري في دولة دينها(الرسمي) الإسلام". وأضاف النائب البرلماني أن حركته الحائزة على 2 4 مقعداً " تثمن القرار وتعتبره هدية ثمينة وثمرة من ميثاق السلم ورد للاعتبار للهوية الإسلامية للجزائريين".*


----------



## الحوت (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*عددهم ألف والسبب التلفزيون والانترنت واتصالات شخصية
غضب في المغرب لزيادة عدد المسلمين الذين "اعتنقوا المسيحية"





​**
رغم انهم يحملون اسماء مسلمة مثل محمد او علي فان هؤلاء المسيحيين المغربيين يواظبون كل احد على حضور القداس الديني رغم حنق الاسلاميين وشكوك رجال الشرطة.  ويقول عبد الحليم منسق الكنيسة الانجيلية المغربية "عددنا نحو الف ونتبع نحو 50 كنيسة مستقلة في المدن الكبرى للمملكة".

ويوضح هذا الطبيب البالغ من العمر 57 عاما والذي اعتنق المسيحية منذ 16 عاما اثناء اقامته في الخارج "بما انه مسموح لنا بممارسة شعائرنا دون الاعتراف بنا فاننا وايضا لاسباب امنية نتحرك كمنظمة سرية. وبمجرد ان يزيد عدد اتباع كنيسة عن العشرين تنقسم الى قسمين".

وعبد الحليم الذي عاد الى البلاد منذ سبع سنوات يشعر بالدهشة لتزايد حالات التحول. ويقول "في بداية التسعينات كان عددنا 400 ومنذ 4 سنوات كان العدد نحو 700 والان تجاوز عددنا الالف".

وينتمي معظم هؤلاء الى الطبقة المتوسطة وهم من العاملين في القطاع الخاص او من المهندسين لكن بينهم ايضا فنانون وربات بيوت وطلبة وشبان عاطلون عن العمل. وانتشرت المسيحية قديما في المغرب في القرن الثالث الميلادي قبل ان يدخلها الاسلام في القرن السابع ليصبح حاليا دين الدولة.

وبدات البروتستانتية تنتشر في مطلع التسعينات مع وصول مبشرين اجانب الى المغرب. واليوم توجد سبع كنائس حرة في مراكش وست في الدار البيضاء وخمس في الرباط وواحدة في العيون, كبرى مدن الصحراء الغربية.

ويوضح يوسف (30 سنة) ان "التلفزيون والانترنت وسيلتان فاعلتان جدا وفي كنيستي اعتنق رجل عسكري المسيحية بفضل شبكة الحياة". واضاف رجل الاعمال هذا الذي اعتنق المسيحية منذ 19 عاما واتبعته اسرته كلها "الكثير منا ينظر الى الاسلام على انه قيد اجتماعي وليس عقيدة حقيقية والى المسيحية على انها دين تسامح ومحبة".

وقال ان 60% منهم تحولوا الى المسيحية نتيجة اتصالات شخصية و30% من خلال التلفزيون والانترنت و10% عن طريق المبشرين. والقنوات المسيحية الثلاث الملتقط بثها في المغرب والتي تبث شهادات باللهجة المحلية وموسيقى دينية ومواعظ هي: الحياة والمعجزة وسات7.

الا ان عدم لفت الانظار هو السائد لتفادي ردود فعل معادية. فالقداديس تقام في شقق احياء برجوازية. ويوضح عبد الحليم "علينا ان نتحلى بالحكمة لان جمهور الشعب لا يتصور امكانية ان نكون عربا دون ان نكون مسلمين. والخطر الاكبر بالنسبة لنا هو الجهل".

كذلك فان هؤلاء مهددون بالمادة 220 من قانون العقوبات التي تعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى ثلاث سنوات كل من يستخدم وسائل اغراء لزعزعة ايمان مسلم او تحويله الى دين اخر.

واكد يوسف "استدعيت عشرات المرات الى قسم الشرطة" معترفا مع ذلك بان المملكة "اكثر ليبرالية من الدول العربية الاخرى" واضاف "اعتقد ان الملك يريد حقا الديموقراطية".

من جانبه ابدى رضوان بن شكرون رئيس مجلس علماء الدار البيضاء معارضته الشديدة لهؤلاء المسيحيين الجدد ويوضح ان "الارتداد عن الدين اكبر خطيئة يمكن ان يرتكبها مسلم". اما بالنسبة للاسلاميين فانهم يعتبرون ذلك مرفوضا تماما ويقول لحسين داوودي نائب حزب العدالة والتنمية الاسلامي ان "الشعب لا يقبل ذلك (التحول عن الدين) وهناك رفض" له.

وشدد على انه "طالما بقى ذلك على المستوى الفردي فلا باس. المشكلة هي الجانب الاجتماعي. فاذا حدث تبشير او اذا جاء اطفال او معلمون الى المدرسة مرتدين الصيلب لكان ذلك غير مسموح".


*


----------



## الحوت (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*

تزايد عدد المسلمين الذين يعتنقون المسيحية في المغرب يثير غضب الاسلاميين ​

مسيحيون مغربيون يشاركون في قداس في الرباط 

الرباط (اف ب)- رغم انهم يحملون اسماء مسلمة مثل محمد او علي فان هؤلاء المسيحيين المغربيين يواظبون كل احد على حضور القداس الديني رغم حنق الاسلاميين وشكوك رجال الشرطة.

ويقول عبد الحليم منسق الكنيسة الانجيلية المغربية "عددنا نحو الف ونتبع نحو 50 كنيسة مستقلة في المدن الكبرى للمملكة".

ويوضح هذا الطبيب البالغ من العمر 57 عاما والذي اعتنق المسيحية منذ 16 عاما اثناء اقامته في الخارج "بما انه مسموح لنا بممارسة شعائرنا دون الاعتراف بنا فاننا وايضا لاسباب امنية نتحرك كمنظمة سرية. وبمجرد ان يزيد عدد اتباع كنيسة عن العشرين تنقسم الى قسمين".

وعبد الحليم الذي عاد الى البلاد منذ سبع سنوات يشعر بالدهشة لتزايد حالات التحول. ويقول "في بداية التسعينات كان عددنا 400 ومنذ اربع سنوات كان العدد نحو 700 والان تجاوز عددنا الالف".

وينتمي معظم هؤلاء الى الطبقة المتوسطة وهم من العاملين في القطاع الخاص او من المهندسين لكن بينهم ايضا فنانون وربات بيوت وطلبة وشبان عاطلون عن العمل.

انتشرت المسيحية قديما في المغرب في القرن الثالث الميلادي قبل ان يدخلها الاسلام في القرن السابع ليصبح حاليا دين الدولة.

وبدات البروتستانتية تنتشر في مطلع التسعينات مع وصول مبشرين اجانب الى المغرب. واليوم توجد سبع كنائس حرة في مراكش وست في الدار البيضاء وخمس في الرباط وواحدة في العيون كبرى مدن الصحراء الغربية.

ويوضح يوسف (30 سنة) ان "التلفزيون والانترنت وسيلتان فاعلتان جدا وفي كنيستي اعتنق رجل عسكري المسيحية بفضل شبكة الحياة".

واضاف رجل الاعمال هذا الذي اعتنق المسيحية منذ 19 عاما واتبعته اسرته كلها "الكثير منا ينظر الى الاسلام على انه قيد اجتماعي وليس عقيدة حقيقية والى المسيحية على انها دين تسامح ومحبة".

وقال ان 60% منهم تحولوا الى المسيحية نتيجة اتصالات شخصية و30% من خلال التلفزيون والانترنت و10% عن طريق المبشرين.

والقنوات المسيحية الثلاث الملتقط بثها في المغرب والتي تبث شهادات باللهجة المحلية وموسيقى دينية ومواعظ هي: الحياة والمعجزة وسات7. الا ان عدم لفت الانظار هو السائد لتفادي ردود فعل معادية. فالقداديس تقام في شقق احياء برجوازية.

ويوضح عبد الحليم "علينا ان نتحلى بالحكمة لان جمهور الشعب لا يتصور امكانية ان نكون عربا دون ان نكون مسلمين. والخطر الاكبر بالنسبة لنا هو الجهل".

كذلك فان هؤلاء مهددون بالمادة 220 من قانون العقوبات التي تعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى ثلاث سنوات كل من يستخدم وسائل اغراء لزعزعة ايمان مسلم او تحويله الى دين اخر. واكد يوسف "استدعيت عشرات المرات الى قسم الشرطة" معترفا مع ذلك بان المملكة "اكثر ليبرالية من الدول العربية الاخرى" واضاف "اعتقد ان الملك يريد حقا الديموقراطية".

من جانبه ابدى رضوان بن شكرون رئيس مجلس علماء الدار البيضاء معارضته الشديدة لهؤلاء المسيحيين الجدد ويوضح ان "الارتداد عن الدين اكبر خطيئة يمكن ان يرتكبها مسلم".

اما بالنسبة للاسلاميين فانهم يعتبرون ذلك مرفوضا تماما ويقول لحسين داوودي نائب حزب العدالة والتنمية الاسلامي ان "الشعب لا يقبل ذلك (التحول عن الدين) وهناك رفض" له. وشدد على انه "طالما بقى ذلك على المستوى الفردي فلا باس. المشكلة هي الجانب الاجتماعي. فاذا حدث تبشير او اذا جاء اطفال او معلمون الى المدرسة مرتدين الصليب لكان ذلك غير مسموح".

http://www.alwatan.com.kw/Default.aspx?pageID=107&cmid=370&ref=061119142709.1oxgluf3


وفي نفس العدد من جريدة الوطن الكويتية .. لنقرأ هذا الخبر :


تأسيس الكنيسة الكردية الانجيلية في اقليم كردستان العراق ​ 
كرديات انتقلن الى المسيحية يصلين في الكنيسة الانجيلية في وسط اربيل


اربيل (العراق) (اف ب)- استهل اتباع الكنيسة الانجيلية الكردية في وسط اربيل طقوس الصلاة بتراتيل مترجمة الى الكردية في احدى القاعات السفلية لمقرهم الذي تم تشييده مؤخرا وذلك لعدم انتهاء الاعمال في القاعة المخصصة لقداس الاحد.

واستمر اتباع الكنيسة واعدادهم بالعشرات في الترتيل لمدة ساعة في القاعة التي زينت بلوحة كتب عليها "الكنيسة الكردية" باللغتين الانكليزية والكردية وشعارها عبارة عن صورة صليب مع خلفية شمس تشرق من وراء سلسلة جبال مرتفعة في اشارة الى جبال اقليم كردستان العراق. 

وبعد انتهاء التراتيل بدا القس حازم شرح مقاطع من الانجيل الكتاب المقدس لدى المسيحيين لمدة ساعتين اجاب خلالها عن استفسارات الحضور.

وقال القس حازم "اجتمعنا اليوم من اجل الرب ومبروك علينا اسم الرب المسيح وقولوا جئنا اليوم ليدخل اسمك المبارك الى قلوبنا". واضاف "نحن اليوم نجتمع لنؤمن بالرب المسيح ولم نجتمع لاننا ارتكبنا سرقة او اقترفنا ذنبا (...) يجب كسر القيود وعدم التردد من تاكيد ايماننا بالمسيح".

من جهته قال القس مجيد رشيد محمد راعي الكنيسة الكردية لوكالة فرانس برس "لقد تأسست هذه الكنيسة بعد انتفاضة عام 1991 ووصول المبشرين والمؤمنين الى كردستان لكننا حصلنا على الاجازة الرسمية من وزارة الداخلية في حكومة الاقليم عام 2004".

واكد عدم تلقي الكنيسة مساعدات من حكومة الاقليم "فالحكومة لا تساعدنا ماديا لكن لدينا علاقات مع كنائس اخرى عدة تقدم لنا مساعدات". واضاف "نؤمن بالرب ونؤمن بانه سيحمينا وسيساعدنا في بناء الكنيسة وتدبير امورنا".

وحول عدد الاشخاص الذين دخلوا المسيحية في اقليم كردستان اوضح مجيد "حتى الان لا يوجد احصاء رسمي حول عدد المنتمين الى الكنيسة لاننا ما زلنا في طور اعدادها ولم نستطع اجراء احصاء رسمي لكن يوميا يأتينا اشخاص من جميع انحاء كردستان".

ونفى ردا على سؤال ان يكون هؤلاء غيروا دينهم من اجل المال قائلا "في الواقع نحن ناخد اموالا من الناس على شكل تبرعات ولا نعطي اموالا لاي كان".

وبدوره قال الشاب شمال رسول وهو في مطلع العشرينات من العمر كان يعزف على الاورغن اثناء التراتيل حول دخوله المسيحية "المسيح يقول +ابحثوا تجدون+ وعلى الانسان ان يبحث عن الحقيقة وعندما وجدتها بفضل بعض الاصدقاء فكرت ماذا افعل".

واضاف "في السابق كنت شخصا متدينا امضي اوقاتا طويلة في المسجد ومتعلقا جدا بالدين الاسلامي لكن عندما عرفت هذا الطريق المبارك علمت ان عيسى هو انسان مبارك وينادينا". واشار الى ان الديانة المسيحية علمته "السلام والمحبة والطمأنينة التي يريدها الرب للانسانية (...) عثرت على المحبة الحقيقية وعرفت ان الرب يحبني".

لكن سيروان طاهر رفض وصف دخوله المسيحية كديانة جديدة قائلا "هذا ليس دينا جديدا وانما هو الحياة وايمان بالله الحقيقي". واضاف "لقد اختارنا ان نبدا معه حياة جديدة ويسوع الذي مات من اجلنا ومن اجل خطايانا علينا ان نؤمن به وانه نشر المحبة والسلام والفرح".

الى ذلك اعتبر نائب رئيس المجلس الوطني لكردستان العراق كمال كركولي ان "تأسيس كنيسة كردية انجيلية لا يتعارض مع الدستور العراقي (...) واقليمنا فدرالي داخل العراق الاتحادي والدستور يضمن للناس حرية الديانة".

واضاف "نحن لا نستطيع ان نفرض على اي فرد كان ديانة معينة ومن ثم نقول ان الانسان في العراق الفدرالي الاتحادي الديموقراطي حر وله كامل الاختيار وان يشخص لنفسه هذا الدين او ذاك".

وتابع "لا نستطيع ان نجبر المواطن ان يكون مسيحيا او مسلما او يختار اي ديانة اخرى نحاول تطبيق الديموقراطية قدر المستطاع والتعلم اكثر فاكثر ونعلم ابناء الاقليم التمسك بالديموقراطية التي تعتبر خير وسيلة لحل المشاكل التي عانينا منها منذ امد بعيد". واوضح كركولي "اعتقد ان الانسان الذي يعيش في كردستان العراق على الاقل يتمتع بكامل الحرية من ناحية العقيدة والديانة".

يذكر ان الكنسية الكردية الانجيلية تعقد سنويا مؤتمرا عاما في كردستان العراق.

http://www.alwatan.com.kw/Default.aspx?pageID=107&cmid=370&ref=061119154945.qmnwa4s3


*


----------



## الحوت (1 يناير 2007)

*من اكثر المقولات استهلاكاً في العالم الاسلامي , مقولة : ان الاسلام اسرع الديانات انتشاراً في العالم !! ..

وان نسبة الداخلين في الاسلام في امريكا في تزايد وتضاعف خاصة بعد احداث 11 سبتمبر !! 

وقد سبق وان دحضنا هذه الادعاءات الفارغة ومن افواههم وتصريحاتهم ..

وهاهنا تكذيب اخر على لسان احد علماءهم في امريكا .. 

وهو   دكتور طه جابر العلواني  رئيس جامعة العلوم الإسلامية والاجتماعية في فيرجينيا والتي تأسست في العام 1996 كما أنه أيضا رئيس المجلس الفقهي لأميركا الشمالية وهو عضو في المجمع الأوروبي للإفتاء

يتكلم هذا الفقيه بكلمات صريحة رداً على احد المتصلين في برنامج الشريعة والحياة الذي تعرضه قناة الجزيرة بان 

لا يتفاءل المسلمين كثيراً  في مسالة انتشار الاسلام ..!!

 وبان هذا : "تفاءل في غير محله " - على حسب تعبيره !!

وان يكفوا عن ما اسماه : " الاستعلاء الايماني "  الذي يجتاح المسلمين !!

ويصرح وبكل جرأة بان : "السكينة قد وصلت الى الرقبة " !!! 

قمة الياس والاحباط تنتاب علماء المسلمين بسبب تزايد اعداد المرتدين عن الاسلام في امريكا وليس الداخلين فيه كما يصور المسلمين زوراً .. " السكينة قد وصلت الى الرقبة " !!! 

هكذاصرح رئيس المجلس الفقهي لامريكا الشمالية !!!

ثم يستشهد بحادثة حدثت من " ايام " اذ عرض شريط يوضح 250 مسلماً قد ارتدوا عن الاسلام وامنوا بالمسيحية وتعمدوا في كنيسة واحدة !! ..

ماذا سيقول المسلمين في 250 مسلم يتعمدون في كنيسة واحدة في امريكا ..وهو اعتراف على لسان هذا الفقيه المسلم من امريكا ..!!

ثم يذكر حادثة شخصية حدثت امامه عن شاب خليجي " من البلدان الخليجية الهامة " ! يريد ان يحفظ كل 

الانجيل المقدس تعويضاً عن " ما سبق وفرضه عليه ابواه من حفظ القران " !!

وهذا هو نص كلامه من برنامج الشريعة والحياة :

" الأمر الثاني أنك ذكرت بأن هذه الأمور ستكون في صالح المسلمين هذا تفاؤل في غير محله  يا أخي أنا أستطيع أن أملأك تفاؤلا الآن وأقول لك نعم وأوافقك على هذا لكنني أستطيع أيضا أن أقول لك إن عندنا حوادث كثيرة تنَّصر فيها مسلمون قبل أيام صدر فيلم فيه حوالي 250 صورة لمسلمين تنصروا وأخذ لهم هذا الفيلم وهم يُعمَّدون في إحدى الكنائس فهذا التصور هذا الاستعلاء الإيماني الذي يحمله المسلمون والذي جعلهم يغفلون عن كثير من الثغور والنواقص هذا التصور يجب أن نزايله 
ويجب أن نعرف أن السكينة قد وصلت إلى الرقبة  أنا أذكر أني زرت معهدا من المعاهد فوجدت شاباً ينتمي إلى إحدى البلدان الخليجية الهامة كان يحاول أن يحفظ الإنجيل   ويقول له المشرف عليه لما تحفظه أنت تحتاج إلى بضع عبارات تكفيك فقال لا لأنني أريد أن أُكفر عما فرضه عليا أبواي من حفظ القرآن سابقاً أريد أن أحفظ مقابله الإنجيل فيا أخي مسألة الاستعلاء الإيماني أمر جيد أمر طيب لكن ينبغي أن نعرف أيضاً الثغرات الكثيرة التي نؤتى من خلالها."
http://www.aljazeera.net/channel/archive/archive?ArchiveId=92788
وشهد شاهد من اهلها ..!! :yahoo: 

{ ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت هذه في كل المسكونة شهادة لجميع الامم ثم ياتي المنتهى } ( متى 14:24).​*


----------



## الحوت (1 يناير 2007)

*شيوخ قبلوا الرب يسوع ربا ومخلصا*​*


لماذا الشيخ الدكتور محمد الفحام هو الوحيد الذي أعفى من منصبة واين قبره ولماذا لايترحمون عليه؟

د.محمد محمد محمود رحومه عميد كلية أصول الدين والشريعة بجامعة الأزهر فرع المنيا و أستاذ الأدب العربى و الدراسات الإسلامية و مستشار محافظ المنيا ومدير مركز التنوير للفنون بالمنيا تطرق في كتابه عن قصة ايمان الفحام 

و الجدير بالذكر أن الشيخ الفحام شيخ الأزهر سابقاً قد آمن بالمسيح و ذهب إلى فرنسا فى السبعينيات ، و قد آمن بالمسيح أيضاً العديد من الشخصيات الإسلامية البارزة و ما يمنعنا من ذكر الأسماء الحقيقية للعديد منهم هو التهديد لحياتهم بالخطر كنتيجة لأرتدادهم و هذا بالطبع سلوك همجى من آمة همجية منهجها القتل و الدماء 

وتوفى فى أحدى الدول الغربية مختفياً من بطش الإسلام فى حماية الدولة الغربية التى أمنها على حياته فى 19 من شوال 1400هـ= 31 من أغسطس 1980م

و بعد كل هؤلاء الشهود على إيمان شيخ الأزهر محمد الفحام ها هي أعظم شهادة من شيوخ المسلمين عندما ذكروا قصة حياة الفحام و ما قدمه للإسلام وجاؤوا إلى وفاته فلم يقولوا أين مات و لم يطلبوا له الرحمة لأن طلب الرحمة لا يجوز إلا للمسلم فلو مات على الإسلام لقالوا رحمة الله عليه اقرا من موقع الشعراوي 



http://www.christpal.com/press/tansir/1/fa7am.jpg*


----------



## الحوت (1 يناير 2007)

*أقرأ خمسين ألف منصَّر في المملكة العربية السعودية  (قناة الجزيرة)​*



*خمس و اربعون ألف مغربي اعتنقوا المسيحية (جريدة ايلاف)​*



*أقرأ التبشير المسيحي يكسب أراضي جديدة وسط الأغلبية المسلمة في قيرغيزستان 100 ألف من المسلمين يصبحوا مسيحيين (جريدة الشرق الأوسط)​*


*أقرأ في أذربيجان وحدها إلى أكثر من ثمانية آلاف (موقع المنسيون)​*


*فيتنام أن الدين المسيحي يتوسع في البلاد (جريدة الممنوع)​*


*التنصير يعشعش في دبي (موقع فكرة الإسلام)​*


-


----------



## الحوت (1 يناير 2007)

*جوزيف إبراهام*​

*لقد طلبت لسنوات عديدة الراحة ، وهذا عيسى ادعى بأنه يريح التعابى ويكون لهم مصدر الراحة، ويدعو الناس بالمجيء اليه .

لم يسبق لي امتلاك نسخة من الإنجيل في ذلك الوقت ؛ ولم يسبق لي أن رأيت واحداً . ولكن بشكل سري جداً سألت مسيحياً أن يعيرني الإنجيل لأتمكن من القراءة أكثر حول هذا الرجل الذي يدّعي بأن له هذا السلطان .

في نفس الوقت سمعت عن مبشر أميركي كان في زيارة الى مصر . وبتلهف عظيم تسللت بشكل سري الى كنيسة بروتستانتية لأسمع رسالته التي من الإنجيل . ولكونه لم يعرف العربية ، تكلّم من خلال مترجم . سمعت اشياء لم يسبق لي سماعها من قبل . فلم أكن أدرك ابداً من قبل بأن الكتاب المقدس هو مصدر حقيقة الله السرمدي . ففي الماضي كنت اقرأ واحفظ مقاطع من القرآن وتعلّمت الإسلام في سنوات عديدة ، وبالرغم من ذلك لم يتكلّم الله لي من خلال تعليماته . بل على النقيض ، عندما اقرأ اشعار او اسمع رسالات من الكتاب المقدس كنت اشعر بان هناك صوت مختلف يتكلم برسالة مختلفة ذات سلطان مختلف .

جمعت شجاعتي وتقدمت الى الواعظ ليخبرني أكثر عن السيد المسيح والإنجيل وسألته اذا كان ممكن لمسلم أن يأتي للإنجيل والآب السماوي . وهل يمكن لي أن أعرف شيئاً مؤكداً عن مصيري الأبدي ؟ ومغفرة الخطايا ؟ والهرب من جهنم وأصبح ابناً لله ؟

وأشار الواعظ لي من الإنجيل (يوحنا 3 :16) "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد ، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية." هذه الآية الوحيدة يوجد بها جواب لكل الأديان . الله ارسل ابنه ليموت بدلاً عن البشر بسبب الخطيئة ولكن من يؤمن فقط . يكفي أن تؤمن بهذه الحقيقة وتعيش حياة القداسة لتهرب من جهنم الأبدية . الله عمل هذا العمل لصلاحه وطيبة قلبه . ولكن ايضاً بكونه قاضي عادل ، فحكم الله يتطلب عقوبة للخطيئة. "اجرة الخطيئة موت . .. (رومية 6 :23) .

الحقيقة بسيطة كانت لا تُصدق لروعتها وبساطتها ولكنها هي الحقيقة ، لأنها كلمة الله . لم اتمكن من اهمال نداء الله لي "تعال ، تعال ، تعال "اليوم ان سمعتم صوته ، فلا تقسّوا قلوبكم ." (عب 3 :7و8) وكلما قرأت وسمعت الشواهد الكتابية من الكتاب المقدس ، كلما اصبحت مقتنع بأن الله يكلمني شخصياً .

استمرت كلمة الله تأخذ مكانها في قلبي . "كيف ننجو ان اهملنا خلاصاً هذا مقداره" 

(عب 2 :3) فليس هناك مفرّ من الحكم الأبدي لله على الناس الأشرار ما لم يجيئوا ويعرفوا من هو يسوع المسيح ، وما فعله من أجلهم . أن الله يعطي انذاراً في حالة التردد بالإيمان بكلمته : "هوذا الآن وقت مقبول ، هوذا الآن يوم خلاص." (2كورنثوس 6 :2) وهذا يعني ببساطة بأن غداً يكاد يكون متأخراً جداً . ان رفض المسيح كمخلص لكل العالم يجلب دينونة الله ، الذي أعطى ابنه ليأخذ مكاننا على صليب الجلجثة . هل يهمك ما تعلمه كل الأديان الأخرى ؟ كلا . لأن حقيقة الله الأبدية لا تتغير .

أخيراً بعد سنوات من المعاناة أتيت الى الحقيقة ، الرب هو منقذي ، الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله ؛ هو الحقيقة ؛ هو مانح الحياة ؛ هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص .

صديقي العزيز ، تذكر بأنك ستقف يوماً ما امام عرش الله ، لوحدك فقط . هل تقدر ان تحتمل دينونة الله ؟

المسيحيون الحقيقيون اولئك الذين يؤمنون بأن السيد المسيح مخلصهم الشخصي ليسوا بعد تحت دينونة الله ، لأن الله حكم عليهم مسبقاً في شخص المسيح . لأنه مات لأجلهم . فان آمنت انت ايضاً تخلّص نفسك لأنه مات لأجلك ايضاً. والآن دعني اسألك ، ماذا يمنعك الآن من التقرب لله والإعتراف بخطاياك واحتياجك للمسيح ليخلصك؟ أأتمنه كمخلصك الشخصي الآن . فسيكون هناك فرح في السماء لخلاص نفسك الثمينة .

بحثت عن الحقيقة لسنوات عديدة ، حتى اصغى الله لي من السماء فارسل خادمه الواعظ ليقودني الى المسيح . الله يعمل نفس الشيء الآن . أنت ايضاً يمكنك أن تعرف الحقيقة وتتمتع بنفس الحرية الروحية التي عندي "… وتعرف الحق والحق يحررك . (يوحنا 8 :32)

عزيزي صديقي المسلم، تعال واستمتع معنا بهذه الحرية الروحية الموجودة في يسوع المسيح ربنا ، ودعنا نسمع منك عن مجيئك للمسيح لنبتهج معك .

المخلص 

جوزيف إبراهام------------

http://www.thegrace.com/magazine/issue26/a_shaha.htm*


----------



## الحوت (1 يناير 2007)

*مأساة المتنصرين فى 14 دولة إسلامية تحكم عليهم بالإعدام بحسب قانون الردة، ومتجاهلة حق الإنسان فى اختيار دينه وعقيدته

http://www.amcoptic.com/n2006/sound/convert_from_islam.WMV*




-


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

*سهيله وسميه السعوديتان يعتنقان المسيحيه في امريكا.. *





*الصليب يتدلى من عنق سهيلة (الوطن السعودية)*​

*

دبي - العربية.نت

لم يصدق المواطن (ع, ن) نفسه وهو يسمع ابنتيه سهيلة وسمية اللتين تعيشان مع والدتهما الأمريكية في الولايات المتحدة وهما تقولان له عبر الهاتف "بابا عفوا لا ترسل لنا قرآنكم فقد أصبحنا مسيحيتين" الأمر الذي أصابه بالذهول بعد أن عجز عن استيعاب فقدانهما بعد خلافه مع والدتهما في هولندا أثناء رحلته إلى أمريكا بغرض العلاج.

وقال (ع, ن)، بحسب تقرير للزميل طارق النوفل، نشرته صحيفة "الوطن" السعودية الأحد 12-11-2006 : "تزوجت من فتاة أمريكية أشهرت إسلامها أثناء ابتعاثي للدراسة بأمريكا, ورزقت منها بابنة أسميتها سهيلة وعدت إلى السعودية بعد انتهاء الدراسة والتحقت بإحدى الشركات بالمنطقة الشرقية, لكن المقام لم يطب لزوجتي التي كانت كثيرة الشكوى من الاختلافات الثقافية بين المجتمعين الأمريكي والسعودي". 

وأضاف "عدت إلى أمريكا مرة أخرى لإكمال دراسة الماجستير وهناك رزقت بطفلتي الثانية سمية ولكن بعد عودتي مرة أخرى إلى السعودية حوالي 1999 تجددت مشاكل زوجتي مرة أخرى في تأقلمها مع مجتمعي، لكن إصابتي بالمرض جعلتني أعود إلى أمريكا للعلاج وهنا أخذت القصة منحى آخر".

واستطرد قائلا: "عند توقفنا في مطار أمستردام بهولندا رمت زوجتي حجابها وأخذت تنادي في المطار بأعلى صوتها وتسبني وتسب بلدي وعروبتي بأقبح الألفاظ وتجمع الناس هناك, وحاولت تهدئتها, وتسللت إلى مكتب الخطوط لإلغاء رحلتي إلى أمريكا والعودة فورا إلى السعودية ليقيني الكامل بأنها ستخطف طفلتي هناك لكن الأمر لم يتم فقد هجم علي موظفو الأمن بالمطار بعد أن اتهمتني زوجتي بنيتي قتلها وطفلتيها وخيرني المسؤولون بالمطار بالعودة بمفردي إلى السعودية أو مواصلة رحلتي إلى أمريكا واخترت إكمال رحلتي". 

وأضاف "بعد وصولي استوقفني 3 رجال أمن بالمطار للاستفسار عن صحة الاتهامات التي وجهتها إلي وطلبوا مني عنوان مقر سكني". وبعد وصوله بيومين طرق باب غرفة الفندق اثنان من رجال الأمن وقاما بتفتيش الغرفة وأخذا الطفلتين ووالدتهما إلى جهة غير معلومة, لكن الزوجة اتصلت به في أعقاب إنهائه الفحوصات الطبية وأخبرته بأنها في بيت عائلتها وطلبت منه في حال رغبته رؤية ابنتيه الحضور إلى بيت عائلتها والمكوث معهم فقط كشرط أساسي.. وعندما ذهب إليهم رفض والد زوجته استقباله وأبلغ بأن أمرا قضائيا يمنع اقترابه أو حتى دخول الولاية, فعاد إلى السعودية.

وحاول الرجل جاهدا تقبل الأمر الواقع ومحاولة التعايش معه فاستقال من عمله ورجع مرة أخرى لأمريكا للبقاء إلى جوار أسرته لكن زوجته ضايقته فعاد إلى السعودية مرة أخرى وعمل في بعض الأعمال الصغيرة كان يجمع خلالها المال للاتصال على ابنتيه كل يوم والاطمئنان عليهما.

ولفت إلى أنه حاول رفع دعوى ضد الأم وطالب بحضانة البنتين وتمكينه من العودة بهما حيث صدر توجيه رسمي ملكي إلى السفارة السعودية بأمريكا بتحمل كافة تكاليف المرافعات القضائية إلا أن الأمر لم يدم طويلا حيث جمدت القضية بعد أحداث سبتمبر وبعدها بثلاث سنوات أرسل محاميه رسالة يعتذر فيها عن مواصلة القضية.

وبعد بحث طويل عثر على محام أمريكي من أصل فلسطيني أكد له سهولة كسبه القضية لأن والدة البنتين تزوجت مرة أخرى من شخص غير سوي وطلبت الطلاق منه وهي تعيش وحدها مع بنتيها في منزلها وهو ما يؤكد عدم كفاءتها وقدرتها على تقديم الرعاية الضرورية للبنتين (15 عاما و9 أعوام).وناشد (ع، ن) الجمعيات الوطنية ذات الاختصاص كجمعية "أواصر" للوقوف إلى جانب بنتيه وردهما إلى البلاد.​*


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

بعض العلماء اللذين اسلموا و شهدوا بالوحدانية​

[(CENTER]Professeur keith Moore (USA)  


Professeur Van Bersoud  canada


Professeur Joe Leigh Simpson  USA 

Professor Marshal Jhonson 


Professeur Gérald C USA  


Professeur Youchedi Kuzane Japon  


Professeur Tejatat Tejasen 
لمشاهدة الفيديو [/CENTER] 
http://www.aimer-jesus.com/temoignages_scientifiques_miracles_coran.php


شهادة بروفسور برسود

الطبيب برسود (T.V.N. Persaud) هو بروفسور في علم التشريح وطب الأطفال وجهاز النسل في جامعة مانيتوبي (Manitoba) في كندا. شغل منصب عميد كلية التشريح لمدة 16 سنة وإسمه معروف في هذا المجال. قام بإعداد 22 كتاب ونشر 181 مقال علمي, في سنة 1991 حصل على جائزة الجي سي بي (J.C.B) وهي جائزة تمنحها المنظمة الكندية لعلماء التشريح للعالم المتميز. عندما سؤل عن المعجزات العلمية للقرآن أجاب: "كان محمد رجل عادي, لم يستطع الكتابة أو القراءة, فهو كان أمي. ونحن نتحدث عن شخص عاش قبل 12 قرن (في الحقيقة 14). هذا الشخص نبأ بعض الحقائق التي هي دقيقة جدا. أنا شخصيا لا أؤمن أنه خمن ذلك أو أنها صدفة. ببساطة هنالك الكثير من المعلومات التي تتفق مع ما نجده اليوم. كما قال دكتور مور, لا أجد صعوبة في إستقبال فكرة أن إلهامه كان إلهي أو جاء من مصدر إلهي".

http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=854qRNomK


----------



## الحوت (9 يناير 2007)

Artificial Mind قال:


> بعض العلماء اللذين اسلموا و شهدوا بالوحدانية​http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=854qRNomK



*لا يا شيخ *








> *رد على الصحفى اسامة الألفى_الأهرام 6/11/2005_ص22(عظماء اهتدوا الى الأسلام)
> 
> الي الاستاذ الفاضل/اسامة سرايا
> تحيه طيبه و بعد،
> ...





أن المسلمين يحاولون تصديق عقيدتهم من خلال إيمان العقول المستنيرة، ويبنون إيمانهم ويرسخونة بإيمان غيرهم، (يعني زي الغنم - الدين على إيمان ملوكهم)
فيالفرحتهم عندما أعلن عالم ما أو باحث عظيم مسيحي أنه أسلم
ويا لسعادتهم إذا رأوا عالما كان قبل إسلامة فذا وتدهورت حالته بعد الإسلام

أنك ترى كافة المنتديات الإسلامية والترفيهية والفكاهية على النت، ليس الدينية فقط
ومن شروط عضويتها الأولية، عدم التعرض للدين الإسلامي بشئ
هل ترون-- الدين الإسلامي هش وضعيف بحيث يضعونة في كافة اشتراطات المنتديات ليس فقط الدينية منه. وهو عرضة للنقد من المسلمين أنفسهم قبل المسيحيين.

نعود ونكرر
إن الإيمان بالإسلام عند أمثال هذا الكاتب يعتمد على إيمان العلماء المسيحيين الشرفاء الناجحين والأفذاذ فإذا صدقوا المسيحيون إيمانهم - صدقوه هم وأطمائنوا على إسلامهم، بل وتكتمل راحة بالهم.

فمازال المسلمين يطلبون من رؤساء الكنائس في جميع أنحاء العالم إعترافا ولو بسيطا بالإسلام كدين من عند الله، ولكن هيهات حاولوا ويحاولن وسيحاولون حتى تطمئن قلوبهم على صدق إيمانهم الذين هم أصلا متزعزعون فيه و لاتعليق


----------



## king (14 يناير 2007)

رب المجد يسوع المسيح يتمجد فيهم عشان يعرفو الحقيقة فين


----------



## الحوت (17 يناير 2007)

*المرتدون عن الاسلام​*


----------



## الحوت (19 يناير 2007)

*(1)*​


*سلسلة اكاذيب انتشار الاسلام التي ينشرها اصحاب الانفس المريضة الاسلامية*


*اكذوبة رائد الفضاء الذي سمع الأذان على القمر وتحول الى الإسلام :t33: *​

*من المخجل أن يختلق المسلمين القصص ويصدقوها بينما ما زال هؤلاء الذين يختلقون هذه القصص عنهم على قيد الحياة.

سمعنا مثل كثيرين غيرينا قصة إسلام رائد الفضاء نيل أرمسترونج أول من من هبط على القمر. وقصة إسلامه تتعلق بسماعه لصوت الأذان فوق سطح القمر :t33: 

هاكم القصة كم تروى في أحد المواقع الإسلامية.


http://studyinindia.8m.com/pages/sotry16.html


في أمريكا يتمتع الناس بحرية أختيار الدين الذين يرغبون في أتباعه. وأكبر مثال على هذا الملاكم الأمريكي محمد علي كلاي الذي تحول الى مذهب إسلامي يدعى بأمة الإسلام (وهو مذهب يعلم بأن أليا محمد هو نبي هذا الزمان، مذهب لا يقبله لا السنة ولا الشيعة). 

لو حدث أن تحول نيل أرمسترونج الى الإسلام لرأيناه يعلن أيمانه هذا على الملء على شاشات التلفزيون وصفحات الجرائد والمجلات. لأن هذا الأعلان سيربح الإسلام مسلمين جدد. وبالذات لو أن سماعه للأذان كان حقيقي لرأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجاً.

ولكن هذا لم يحدث أبداً. على العكس من هذا فأن نيل أرمسترونج أنكر رسمياً ومن بعده وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية مثل هذا الحدث. كيف لمسلم رأى أعجوبة مثل هذه أن يصمت؟ كيف له أن ينكر أيمانه بعد أن هداه الله؟ هل أجبره الأمريكان؟ لماذا لم يجبروا محمد علي كلاي أذن؟


فيما يلي ترجمة النص الذي أرسلته مساعدة نيل أرمسترونج الى مركز الأبحاث الأسيوية.
http://www.answering-islam.org/Hoaxes/neil.html


نيل أ. أرمسترونج
ولاية أوهايو

14 يوليو 1983

السيد/ فل بارشال
مركز الأبحاث الأسيوية

عزيزي السيد بارشال:

طلب مني السيد أرمسترونج أن أرد على رسالتك كي أشكرك على محاولتك للتأكد من هذا الموضوع.

التقارير التي تتحدث عن تحوله الى الإسلام وسماعه للأذان فوق سطح القمر وفي أماكن أخرى كلها تقارير غير حقيقية.

عدد من دور النشر في ماليزيا وأندونيسيا و بلدان أخرى نشرت هذه التقارير من غير التأكد من صحتها. نعتذر للأضرار التي قد تكون قد سببتها هذه الاساليب الصحفية الملتوية.

من ناحية أخرى فأن السيد أرمسترونج قد وافق على أن يشارك في مقابلة هاتفية كي يشرح رد فعله لهذه القصص. مرفق نسخة من رد وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية قبل وبعد المقابلة.

المخلصة

فيفيان وايت
مساعدة أدارية

وهاكم رسالة وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية.

(أكواد ورموز تخص مراسلات وزارة الخارجية، لن نقوم بترجمتها بأمكانك أن تقرئها بنفسك)

الموضوع: تحول نيل أرمسترونج المزعوم للإسلام 

1- نشرت عدد من الصحف في مصر وماليزيا وأندونيسيا وبلدان أخرى تقارير عن رائد الفضاء السابق نيل أرمسترونج، الذي يعمل في أعمال خاصة الأن. هذه التقارير زعمت بأنه أعلن أسلامه بعد زيارته للقمر عام 1969. نتيجة لهذه التقارير أستقبل أرمسترونج أتصالات من أشخاص وهيئات دينية وأتصال على الأقل من دولة واحدة عن أمكانية مشاركته في أنشطة إسلامية.

2- نحن نشدد على رغبته بأنه لا يرغب في أهانة أحد أو أن يظهر عدم أحترام لأي دين، فأرمسترونج قد أبلغ الوزارة بأن التقارير عن تحوله الى الإسلام غير صحيحة.

3- لو حدث وأن أستقبلت السفارات الأمريكية طلب بهذا الخصوص. فأرمسترونج يرغب بأن يبلغ الطالب بأدب وبحزم بأنه (أرمسترونج) لم يتحول الى الإسلام، وليس لديه أي خطط أو رغبة كي يسافر الى أي مكان للمشاركة في أنشطة إسلامية دينية.

أو ليس بالأمر العجيب بأن نصدق كل ما يقال لنا من غير فحص؟ هل شخصية كبيرة مثل رائد الفضاء هذا تصمت منذ العام 1969 الى الأن عن مثل هذا الأمر الجلل؟

لما لا يقتدي المسلمين بالآية القرأنية التي تقول: هاتوا برهانكم أن كنتم صادقين؟

ها أنا أتحدى الذين يؤمنون بهذه الأشاعة الكاذبة أن يثبتوا بالدليل القاطع بأن أرمسترونج سمع الأذان وتحول الى الإسلام.*



*تابعونا مع باقي اكاذيب اعتناق الاسلام الخرافية في المداخله رقم (2) :t33: *


----------



## الحوت (19 يناير 2007)

*(2)*​

*نتابع مع سلسة اكذوبة انتشار الاسلام التي ينشرها اصحاب الانفس المريضة الاسلامية*



*اكذوبة اسلام القس صفوت البياضى :t33: *​


*أقل ما يقال أنهم أناس مساكين

تصرفات أناس فقدوا الثقة فى كل شئ، فقدوا الثقة فى أنفسهم وفى دينهم وفى إلههم، ويحاولون بشتى الطرق أن يضمدوا جراحهك، لكن للأسف كلما حاولوا تضميد الجرح كلما أثبتوا هشاشة إيمانهم*


*خدعوك فقالوا قسيس يعلن إسلامه !!*​

*تحقيق : عماد خليفة

emadtomas@hotmail.com


طالعتنا جريدة مغمورة كنا نود الا نذكر اسمها لكن ضمانا للمصداقية نذكرها،فقد ذكرت جريدة تسمى "الاسكندرية الجديدة" خبرا تحت عنوان "قسيس يعلن إسلامه  " ومرفق صورة مع الخبر للدكتور القس صفوت البياضى رئيس الطائفة الانجيلية بمصر مع محافظ الاسكندرية والمطالع للخبر من اول وهلة يعتقد ان القس صفوت البياضى فد اعلن اسلامة وهداة الله الى دين الحق وعندما يتابع القارئ قراءة الخبر لا يجد اى اشاره الى شخص أعلن اسلامه !!


واذ كان هناك صحافة صفراء وصحافة رخيصة تزرع الاشاعات وتنشر الأكاذيب معتمدة على سطحية القارئ،ولكننا هنا فى "موقع اتحاد الشباب المسيحى" نخاطب عقل وقلب القارئ الفهيم،وندعوة ليفكر معنا ويفتش عن الحق ويتبعه اينما كان !!


وقد اشار -البياضى- فى كلمتة فى حفل افطار رمضان السابق  الذى اقامته الطائفة الانجيلية داعيا اصحاب الأقلام والإعلام ان يراعوا الله والضمير فى المحافظة على امن وسلام وحرية واستقلال هذا البلد الامين وأن يتجردوا من حب الشهرة وجمع اكبر عائد من حصيلة البيع والتوزيع وحقوق النشر والأداء,ويبدو اننا لا نتعلم ابدا من اخطائنا سواء كانت متعمدة او بحسن نيه !!


ونحن ننشر هنا كلمة القس "كرم لمعى" راعى الكنيسة الانجيلية بالإبراهيمية والذى تلقى سيل من الاتصالات التليفونية للتأكد من مصداقية الخبر المنشور،كما ننشر نص الكلمة الى القاهها فى حفل الإفطار الذى يسمى "بمائدة الوحدة الوطنية " ويبدو ان مقيمى هذه الموائد عليهم ان يراجعوا انفسهم مرة اخرى فى جدوى اقامتها بعيدا عن شعارت النسيج الواحد وغيرها ولله فى خلقة شئون !!
*


*نص كلمة القس كرم لمعى​


السيدات و السّادة ، كلُّ عامٍ و أنتم بخير-كلفتنى اللجنة المنظمة- - لهذا اللقاء الجميل أن أقدم كلمة الكنائس الإنجيلية بالأسكندرية ، و هو تشريفُ ُ لي أن أتكلم أمامكم و إليكم فمناسبةٍ طيبةٍ مثل هذه نعتز جميعاً بها و ننتظرها من السّنة اٍلى السّنة ,فما أجمل أن نلتقي و نتلاقى و نتقارب فى عصرٍ يغلب عليه التفريق و التباعد , و ما أجمل أن نتكلم معاً و نتحاور في زمنٍ يسوده التطاحن و التشاحن و الجدل0-راجين جميعاً أن تتلاقى قلوبنا و أرواحنا و ضمائرنا قبل أن تتلاقى عيوننا و تتصافح أيدينا وتتكلم ألسنتنا0 واضعين نصب أعيننا بلدنا ووطننا و أرضنا و أهلنا طالبين خير ورخاء و تقدم مصرنا العزيزة المباركة .



و عندما شرعتُ أُعدُ كلمتى تزاحمت في رأسي الموضوعات و تداخلت الأفكار واحترتُ أيهّا أختار و يها أرفض و كلها موضوعات حيوية و مصيرّية و نحتاج إلى لقاءات أكثر و أكبر لنتناولها معاً ,لكن سطع أمامي و ملأ عليّ كياني بعضُ ُ من أقوال المسيح–المجد لاسمه–في الإنجيل المقدس،اسمعوا معي جانباً منها على لسانه الكريم :-" روح الرب علىّ لأنه مسحني لأبشر المساكين،أرسلني لأشفي المنكسري القلوب،لأنادي للمأسورين بالإطلاق و للعمي بالبصر و أرسل المسنحقين في الحرية لا لإدانة العالم بل ليخلص بي العالم أتيتُ لأجمع أبناء الله المتفرقين الى واحد ليبصر الذين لا يبصرون ، و يضحك الذين يبكون لا لأهلك بل لأحيي"



-فقد أتىالمسيح ليصالح الإنسان مع خالقه ومع نفسه ومع أخيه الانسان 0 و أوجز السيد رسالته بهذه العبارة الخالدة :- " قد أتيتُ لتكون لهم حياة و ليكون لهم أفضل ، أي، أفضل حياة"-



لذلك أردتُ أن أتحدث عن الحياة الأفضل التي من أجلها جاء المسيح و على الأرض عاش،ففي وقتٍ طغت فيه القوة الرومانية و سيطرت الثقافة اليونانية و غلبت على معاصريه اليهود مظاهر الدين و قشوره دون جوهره،ورزح الجميع تحت قيود الخوف والارتباك و التشويش0-الحياةالأفضل التي عاشها و عاش من أجلها–و بحسب إيماننا–مات من أجل تحقيقها و قام- - من الموت ورفع في المجد شافعاً فينا لنحققها و نعيشها و سيأتي فيمجده ثانيةً لإتمامها وإكمالها، وإذ فكرت في ماهية هذه الحياة أخذني تفكيري إلى سؤالٍ سأله يهوديُ ُ ضليعُ ُ في شريعة موسى و مفسر ومعلم لها , أما السؤال فكان : " أيةُ ُ و صية هي العظمى فيالناموس شريعة موسى "؟

فأجابه المسيح :" تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك ، هذه هي الوصية الأولى و العظمى, و الثانية مثلها :" تحب قريبك مثل نفسك"بهاتين الوصيتين تتعلق الشريعة كلها و الأنبياء0"-فالشريعة الإلهية تدور كل وصاياها حول عبادة الله ومعاملة الآخر بحب حتى أن الوصايا الخمس الأولى من الوصايا العشر التي أعطيت لموسى تدور كلها حول عبادة الله وحده وعدم الشرك به وتقديس اسمه القدوس،- - بينما تركز الوصايا الخمس الأخرى على مسؤولية حماية حياة وممتلكات القريب وقدسية زواجه وسمعته وصيته0والأنبياء كلهم أرسلوا لنفس الرسالة- - والحياة الأفضل هي التى تقوم على هاتين الدعامتين ، محبة الله التى يجب و يلزم أن تنعكس في حياتي بمحبة القريب وعبادة الله لا تكون حقيقية إن كانت خوفا منه واتقاء لغضبه أو طمعا في رضاه وثوابه وإلا  صارت العبادة إما إتاوة مفروضة على الإنسان أو ثمنا بخسا يقدمه الإنسان لله في مقابل مالا يقدر بثمن ، إنما العبادة الحقة هي تجاوب الإنسان تجاوبا صادقا وتلقائيا في حب وخضوع وامتنان لأعمال الله العجيبة معه ولصفاته السامية المعلنة في كلمته ، القداسة والمحبة والعدالة والرحمة ...الخ

وتكتمل العبادة بانعكاس هذه الصفات في الحياة والسلوك والعلاقة بالآخر " القريب "- - أما بخصوص القريب فقد سأل ذلك الناموسي المسيح ثانية :"من هو قريبى ؟" و ذلك لأن القريب كان،في عرف اليهود آنذاك،اليهودي الذي من بني جنسهم و ديانتهم و لغتهم أما باقى البشر جميعا فأعداء ويجب بغضهم- - و كراهيتهم0فأراد ذلك المعلم اليهودي أن يستفتي المسيح فيمن هو القريب،و هنا ضرب له المسيح مثلاً عن يهودى مسافر من أورشليم إلى أريحا فوقع بين لصوص فعروه وجرحوه وضربوه و تركوه بين الحياة والموت فعرض أن كاهناً ( يهودي ذو رتبة دينية مقدسة ) كان مسافراً فلما رآه جاز مقابله دون أن يفعل شيئاً ثم أن لاوياً ( يهودى ذو رتبة دينية معاون للكاهن) كان مسافراً في نفس الطريق فلما رآه جاز مقابله دون أن يفعل شيئاً كذلك ، لكن سامريا كان مسافرا–و السامريون كانوا في عداوة مع اليهود من سنة700 ق  م- فلما رأى اليهودى الجريح تحنن عليه و ضمد جراحه و أركبه على دابته- - و ذهب به الى فندق و أوصى به وسدد تكاليف علاجه0 و بعد أن حكى المسيح هذا المثل سأل اليهوديَ السائل :"ترى من صار قريبا للذي وقع بين اللصوص؟ " فاجاب : الذي صنع معه الرحمة فقال المسيح : اذهب أنت أيضاً و اصنع هكذا0-ولاحظوا معي سؤال المسيح ، فهو لم يسأل : من قريب الذي وقع بين اللصوص ؟ بل،من صار قريباًُ له ؟ و بهذا يعلمنا المسيح أنه بإمكاننا أن نُصير من أنفسنا أقرباء للجميع ،جميع الذين يحتاجون إلىالرحمة و العون و الخير بغض النظر عن دينهم أوجنسهم أو لونهم أو لغتهم

0وبناء على ذلك قال المسيح : "إن احببتم الذين يحبونكم فقط فأي أجر لكم ؟ وإن سلمتم على الذين يسلمون عليكم فقط  فأي أجر لكم ؟ أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم ،أن جاع عدوك اطعمه وإن عطش اسقه ماءيا أخوتي ما أحوجنا أن نحب كما أحب المسيح ، و أن نحيا كما عاش وعلم المسيح نعم نحن بشر ضعفاء وكلنا خطاؤون لكن الله يريد ويستطيع أن يمنحنا نعمة وعونا خاصا لنطيع وصاياه ونسلك فيها، تخيلوا معي شكل الحياة والمجتمع لو عشنا هذا المستوى من الحياة ، الحياة الأفضل



دعونا يا أحبائي نرى في ارتفاع مآذن مساجدنا ومنائر كنائسنا اتجاه قلوب مخلصة تدعو قولا وعملا الى محبة الله ومحبة الآخردمتم جميعا في سلام الله الفائق ورحمته الواسعة ومحبته العجيبة ، وإن كان الفاضل القس جندي قد بدأ كلمته بالبسملة فاسمحوا لي أن أختم كلمتي بخاتمة إسلامية فأقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم ، وكل عام ومدينتنا العريقة ومصرنا العزيزة وحضراتكم جميعا بخير.*


*رد القس كرم لمعى على جريدة "الاسكندرية الجديدة"

أقولها ثانيةً : أستغفر الله لي و لكم​


الأستاذ الفاضل / أنور سعيد -ئيس تحرير جريدة " الا سكندرية الجديدة  " بعد السلام و التحية

-بادئ ذى بدء  أرجو لسيادتكم و الفريق العامل معكم التوفيق فى كل ما تبذلونه من جهد راجياً أن يبارك الله مساعيكم لخير بلدنا و شعبنا ، و بعد .

- أثار انتباهى ، وبالطبع انتباه كثيرين ، عنوان ُبالصفحة الأولى من جريدتكم العدد 131 ديسمبر 2006 ألا و هو " قسيس يعلن إسلامه " فاشتريت الجريدة لأقرأ عن هذا القسيس ،و هكذا فعل الكثيرون ، وفى الصفحة الرابعة من العدد المذكور- - وجدتُ الخبر تحت عنوان " في إفطار الوحدة الوطنية قسيس يعلن إسلامه " و لأنى كنت حاضراً هذا الحفل و مشاركا فيه بكلمة الكنائس الإنجيلية بالاسكندرية زادت دهشتى ، فعلى حد علمى لم يعلن أحدنا ، أنا وزملائى القسوس ، إسلامه فسارعتُ بقراءة الخبر لعلى أكتشف ما خفي على و على الجميع دون أن يخفى ذلك على الآخرين و لما قرأتُ الخبر بتدقيق لم أجد فيه ما يفيد صراحةً أو ضمناً صدق هذا العنوان الخطير 0 ولما فكرت قليلاً فيما نشر عن مشاركتى فى هذا الحفل- - و جدتُ مكتوباً " كما تحدث القس أكرم لمعى" ( ورد اسمى هكذا والصحيح " كرم " )- - و أثنى على- - الإسلام والمسلمين وفى نهاية كلمته قال أقول لكم قولاً كما يقول الاخوه المسلمون أستغفر الله لى ولكن ( وردت هكذا والصحيح " و لكم " ) و صفق الحاضرون على هذه الروح العالية"0

استنتجتُ،وكثيرون غيرى،أننى القسيس المعنى بهذا العنوان،فليس فى الخبر المكتوب ما يشير إلى غير ذلك ،فاستغربت واستأتُ كثيراً و شعرت أن ما نشر في الجريدة–عفواً للتعبير–عبث ُو لا مبالاه بخطورة الأمر0-فكيف و بهذه السهولة تصبح مثل هذه الأمور مادة " مانشيتات " جرائدنا و مادة جذب القراء لتحقيق مبيعات ؟!

 أنا أعلم أنكم لا تقصدون ، و أعلم أنكم 000 وأنكم 00000 وأنكم 0000 لكن مبررات مثل هذه تصبح بلا جدوى بعد أن تكون مشاعر الملايين من المواطنين قد تأذت 0 يا سيدى ، أنتم تعلمون ما يبنى و لا يهدم ، وما يجمع ولا يفرق ، وما يقارب ولايباعد ،- - و أنتم كذلك أدرى بما يخدم و حدتنا و حريتنا ووطنيتنا ، فلماذا نخطئ الهدف مراراً وتكراراً و تتوالى خسائرنا و تتزايد دون مصلحة لأحدنا أو لبلدنا ؟!و بالتأكيد فإعلان الإسلام ليس رهناً بمقولةٍ هنا أو هناك0

-سيدى الفاضل أرجو مراعاة الدقة فيما ينشر فلا ينشر إلا ما يشفي الجراح لا ما يزيدها ألماً وإيلاماً،-فكان الأجدر-فى رأيي- أن تنشر جريدتكم نصوصاً للكلمات التى قيلت فى هذا الاحتفال الذى نعتر به عاماً بعد الآخر، وكان الأجدر أن تدعو جريدتكم- - ما دعوت- - إليه فى كلمتى التى شاركتُ بها حيث ارتكزت على وصيتين إلهيتين من الكتاب- - المقدس ,الأولى :"تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك و قدرتك"0 و الثانية :"تحب قريبك مثل نفسك " هاتان الوصيتان أطلق عليهما المسيح–المجد لاسمه-" العظميان " و قال :"بهاتين الوصيتين تتعلق الشريعة كلها- - و الأنبياء"- - فنحن ندعوإلى محبة الله تجاوباً مع أعماله الرحيمة معنا التى يترتب عليها بالضرورة محبة الآخر–كل آخر–محبة حقيقية عملية باذلة دون انتظار مقابل و إلا صارت المحبة تجارة 0-

أرجو نشر رسالتى فى جريدتكم إيماناً بحرية الرأي والفكر و حق الردو أنا على استعداد أن أُرسل إليكم نَصّ كلمتي التى شاركتُ بها فى الاحتفال0و إذ أشكر سعة صدركم لا يسعني إلا أن أختم رسالتى و أقولها ثانية : أستغفرُ الله لى ولكم 0 مع خالص تحياتى و تقديرى-

-القس / كرم لمعى-راعي الكنيسة الإنجيلية بالإبراهيمية-



pastorkaram@yahoocom*



*تابعونا في المداخله رقم (3) مع قصص الاسلام الكذابة التي تنشرها الانفس المريضة الاسلامية القذرة*


----------



## الحوت (19 يناير 2007)

*(3)*


*نتابع سلسة اكذوبة انتشار الاسلام واعتناقة التي تنشرها الانفس المريضة الاسلامية*​

*للأسف تضميد الجروح بهذه الطريقة اشبه بطبيب يضمد جرح مريض و داخلة الميكروب الملوث يعني بعد فترة وجيزة جدا تبدأ المشاكل الصحية وتزداد صحتة تدهورا . 

الحل الوحيد للطبيب هو بتر الجزء المحتوي علي الميكروب الملوث .. واذا اعتبرنا ان هذه الجروح هي التناقضات و الاختلافات التي تواجه المسلم في عقيدته وكتبه فالامر خطير جدا لحجم وكم هذه التناقضات فلن يكون للاسلام وجود اذا تم تطهيره من تناقضاته . 

فالمسلمون بالاجماع اتفقوا علي الا يتفقوا علي اي شيء ودليل كلامي كل الكتب التراثية للاسلام فعلماء يقرون شيئا و آخرون يحرمونه و في النهاية تدرج الكلمة المشهورة جدا الله اعلم . *



*والان مع اكذوبة اخرى :new2: *



*

اكذوبة :

إسلام بيل غيتس !!!!!!!​

لنقرأ عن هيجان المسلمين في العالم لمتابعة هذا الخبر بسعادة غامرة وهو لا يعدو كونه سوى اشاعة مضحكة !!!!  :t33: 

اقرأ من جريدة الوفد المصرية هذا المقال الذي يغنينا عن ان نسرد خيبة أملهم وسطحية فكرهم  :

شائعة إسلام .. بيل جيتس!​
أماني فكري

بدأ الأمر عندما تلقيت مكالمة في منتصف الليل من صديقة أحسست من صوتها بأن أمرا جللا قد وقع لتسألني باهتمام: هل اسلم بيل جيتس؟ لم تكن لدي إجابة عن السؤال فأصحاب الملاليم من امثالي كيف لهم ان يعرفوا شيئا عن شأن خاص بأصحاب المليارات مثل بيل جيتس اغني رجل في العالم وربما أذكي رجل في العالم ايضا، لكن شيئا غير مريح فيما سمعته جعلني اشعر بالقلق.. فلماذا بيل جيتس ولماذا الآن؟. فطنت ان الامر انتهي عند ذلك لكنني تلقيت نفس السؤال لاكثر من مرة وبنفس الاهتمام الذي يأمل ان يكون الخبر صحيحا لأكتشف بعد ذلك وجود »ثورة افتراضية« علي شبكة الانترنت تستخدم كل محركات البحث المشهورة من أجل إجابة قاطعة عن السؤال.
فمثلا تم تسجيل 330 محاولة بحث علي الاقل علي محرك »جوجل« وحده إضافة إلي حوالي 170 محاولة بحث علي »ياهو« غير محاولات بحث علي محركات اخري اقل شهرة، بل ان الامر تعدي ذلك إلي منتديات الحوار التي اختص خبر إسلام بيل جيتس بحوالي 15% من العمليات عليها!وبدأ انتشار الخبر عبر طريق رسالة بريد اليكترونية تحمل صفحة من صحيفة تونسية تحمل اسم »أنوار تونس« بعنوان عريض يقول: وسط ذهول واستنكار الاوساط العلمية الامريكية: ملك الحواسب والبرمجيات العالمية بيل جيتس.. يعتنق الاسلام! اما نص الخبر فيقول: »لقد حصلت علي كل شيء.. المال.. السلطة.. العلم ولكني ظللت طوال حياتي ابحث عن شئ مفقود حتي وجدته في الإسلام«.. جاء ذلك في الحفل الذي اقامته علي شرفه مؤسسة تأهيل الاحداث ورعاية المشردين الامريكيين في الخامس من ابريل في نيويورك.
ويضيف الخبر انه رغم ان جيتس فاجأ الحضور بخبر أذهلهم وألجمهم جميعا إلا انه انهي الجدل الدائر حول تردده علي المسلمين الامريكان ومن بينهم لويس فرخان. ويوضح بيل جيتس ـ في الخبر ايضا ـ ان هجمات 11 من سبتمبر كانت علامة فارقة في حياته دفعته للتعرف علي دين الاسلام وبحث فيه ليكتشف ان هذا هو ما كان يبحث عنه طوال حياته.
وبالطبع بعد البحث لم يتم التأكد من صحة الخبر والاحتمال الاكبر هو انه غير صحيح لانه ليس من المعقول ان يعلن شخص بحجم وأهمية »جيتس« إسلامه في قلب »نيويورك« المدينة التي شهدت هجمة ارهابية حطمت قبل ان تحطم برجي مركز التجارة العالمي ـ كرامتها وكبرياءها ـ ثم لا تهتم اي وكالة محترمة للانباء او محطة تليفزيونية موثوق بها به. والارجح انه واحد من سيل رسائل البريد الالكتروني التي يرسلها المتدينون ـ من اتباع كل الديانات تقريبا لا فارق بين مسلم وغيره ـ تتناول معجزات وكرامات واخبارا تظهر دينهم أنه الافضل والاحق.
وما يعنيني في الامر هو حالة الفرحة التي انتابت البعض عند سماع الخبر وكأن إسلام جيتس سوف يقلب الوضع لمسلمي العالم المضطهدين الموصومين بالإرهاب الآن بمقدار 180 درجة وقد افهم ان يفرح المسلم بإيمان اي شخص خصوصا اذا كان بأهمية بيل جيتس من باب »لان يهدي الله بك رجلا واحدا، خير لك من حمر النعم« لكن الله لم يهد بنا أي شخص ـ حتي ولو كان الخبر صحيحا واسلم جيتس بالفعل ـ فالمسلمون اليوم هم وبأنفسهم اكبر عبء علي الاسلام بضعفهم وتخاذلهم وتوقفهم عن ان يكونوا رقما فاعلا ومؤثرا في معادلة الحضارة الانسانية واصبحوا مستقبلا مستهلكا لكل ما يرد لهم من ثقافات العالم حتي تحولوا إلي مفعول بهم، ثم ضعفوا وهانوا علي انفسهم ثم علي حكامهم فهانوا علي العالم أجمع.
وتوقفوا عن مراجعة دينهم وحضارتهم وثقافتهم فأصابها الجمود الذي وضعهم في مؤخرة الامم بل خارج الامم علي الاطلاق.
ان فرحة البعض بإسلام بيل جيتس ـ الذي لم يثبت ـ إنما تكشف حالة من الضعف وعدم الثقة بالنفس وبدينهم نفسه وكأنهم يحتاجون لمن يخبرهم انهم علي صواب وانهم اختاروا الدين الأفضل!! كما انه استمرار لنفس حالة التواكل بل التكاسل بل الموت الحضاري التي يعيشون فيها. فها قد اسلم رجل عظيم سيعز المسلمين به مثلما اعز إسلام عمر المسلمين في مواجهة الكفار منذ اكثر من 1400 عام وسيفعل جيتس بشهرته وعبقريته وملياراته كل شئ لتنفتح بعدها ابواب الدنيا المغلقة أمامنا!
 حال المسلمين »يغم« لكن اصلاحه لن يأتي إلا علي ايديهم وبأنفسهم وبدون تحركهم يغادرهم التاريخ. 
___________

هنا :

http://www.alwafd.org/front/detail.php?id=3072&cat=world

هذه هي الاكاذيب التي يصبونها في عقولهم ..!!

*




*تابعونا في المداخلة رقم (4) في اكذوبة انتشار الاسلام التي تنشرها الانفس المريضة الاسلامية*


----------



## الحوت (19 يناير 2007)

(4)​


*نتابع سلسة اكذوبة انتشار الاسلام التي تنشرها الانفس المريضة الاسلامية



اكذوبة اخرى ..*



كنيسة كاملة أسلمت بسبب سؤال واحد طرحه مسلم !!!!​

*وهي من الاشاعات التي ينفثونها بحماقة منقطعة النظير .. اي تلك القصة الاضحوكة التافهة عن ايمان كنيسة وقسيسها من خلال سؤال واحد طرحه مسلم !!!!؟؟؟؟؟ 

كلما اقرأ هذه النكتة افطس من الضحك .. 

وهي من الترهات التافهة الركيكة .. والتي لن نبالغ ان وصفنا مؤلفها بالخبل والجنون !!!
ومع ذلك فهي منتشرة على النت كانتشار النار في الهشيم ..

وها سأنقل لكم هذه الحكاية كما وردت في منتدى داعيتهم الشهير عمرو خالد :

لنقرأ ( ولكن لا تضحكوا بصوت عالي ) :*




> *المسلم والقسيس المسيحي
> إن هناك شاب خليجي يكمل دراسته بأمريكا وهذا الشاب ممن أنعم الله عليهم بتعاليم دينه بل وتفقه فيها وكان
> بجانب دراسته يعمل داعية للإسلام .. وبينما هو في أمريكا تعرف على أحد المسيحيين
> وتوطدت علاقته به يرتجي أخينا أن يهدي الله تعالى هذا المسيحي إلى الإسلام وذات يوم كان أخينا في الله الخليجي ومعه المسيحي يتجولون في أحد أحياء أمريكا فمروا على كنيسة في نفس الحي فطلب
> ...




*لا تعليق .. سوى ما اقواك يا دين محمد !!!!!

نلاحظ ان بطل القصة كان في امريكا .. وكان خليجي !!

ولكن ذات القصة ينقلها احد المسلمين المعروفين في الحوارات وهو " ولد حرب " في احد مواقعهم الكبرى وهو موقع الجامع ...


ولكنه يزعم بان القصة قد حدثت في البصرة !! 


اللات اكبر كبيراً ,.,, على هيك عقول !!!!

ويمكن قراءة ذات القصة في الكثير من مواقعهم ..


http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=المسلم+والقسيس&fr=yfp-t-501&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8*



*تابعونا في المداخلة رقم (5) مع اكاذيب جديدة لانتشار الاسلام التي تنشرها الانفس المريضة الاسلامية*


----------



## الحوت (19 يناير 2007)

*منقول*

*(5)​*


*نتابع معا مع اكاذيب الاسلام الوهية التي تنشرها الانفس المريضة الاسلامية التي تشعر بالنقص*


*حوار وهمي شديد العباطة ووسيع الهزال بين مسلم ومسيحي " غلبان " !!!*



*هل وصل الإفلاس بإخوتنا المسلمون لهذا الحد، لا يجدوا مسيحيا يجيبهم بما يحبوا سماعه، أو لأكون دقيقا يجيبهم بما أخبرهم القرأن ليصدقوا كتابهم، فيصطنعوا شخصيات وهمية يحاورونها :t32: *





> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حوار مسلم مع نصراني حول حادثة الصلب
> المسلم : من الذي خلق هذا الكون وخلقك وخلقنا جميعا ؟
> ...




*لكم يكرر المسلمون سخافات يتناقلونها مثل اختراع حوار وهمي بين مسلم ومسيحي ..  
ليكرروا فيه ذات شبهاتهم الهشة ..
وليقولوا المحاور المسيحي ( المفترض ) ما يريدونه هم ان يقوله ..
وهذا كله يرجع الى ضعفهم في الحوارات الحقيقية .. نتيجة هزائمهم المنكرة والمتوالية اذا ما دخلوا في حوارت معنا .. 

فاليكم هذا الحوار الكوميدي الهزيل :*




> *المسلم : من الذي خلق هذا الكون وخلقك وخلقنا جميعا ؟
> 
> النصراني : الله
> 
> ...



*تصوروا بربكم ..
حتى في الحوارات الوهمية هم جهلاء !
فقد وضعوا على فم " النصراني " بان " عيسى " هو الله !!! 


ومن هو " عيسى " هذا ..؟؟!!

لماذا لم يجيبه بالاجابة الصحيحة البسيطة : يسوع !!!؟؟؟


نواصل :*




> *المسلم : هل افهم من هذا أن عيسى خلق أمه مريم ؟ وخلق موسى الذي جاء قبله ؟
> 
> النصراني : عيسى ابن الله *




*لاحظوا مؤلف هذا السيناريو يحاول ان يظهر لنا بأن هذا المسيحي ( النصراني ) يتقدم ليجيب باجابات بارعة ..!
بينما هو في الحقيقة يجيب بهبل كما يريده كاتب السيناريو ان يقول ..!
فبدلاً من ان يجيب هذا المسيحي الوهمي على سؤال المسلم هكذا :
" نعم المسيح هو الخالق .. لأن كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان ".
بل اجاب اجابة ساذجة ( تنم عن سذاجة كاتب السيناريو نفسه ) : عيسى ابن الله !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ما علاقة الجواب بالسؤال ؟؟!
انها اجابات مسلم .. ومن السذج العوام كمان !*


*نواصل : *




> *المسلم : وإذا كان هو ابن الله حسب قولك فهل تؤمن بأنه قد صلب على الصليب ؟
> 
> النصراني : نعم
> 
> ...





*لاحظوا ان كاتب السيناريو الاحمق هذا ..
يريد ان يصور بأن المسيحي يتلعثم في اجابته .. 

لا بل ان المسيحي بدلاً من ان يجيب اجابة بسيطة كهذه :
"نعم الاب كان يستطيع انقاذ المسيح .. ولكن المسيح قد جاء لهذه المهمة بالذات .. ولم يكن ليعود دون اتمامها ..".

فبدلاً من هذا راح المسيحي يتحدث عن " التجسد " !!!! 

ثم بعد ان وضع كاتب السيناريو ما اراد ان يضعه على لسان المسيحي من جواب ..
قام بكتابة خمسة ردود للمسلم , بمقدار حوالي نصف صفحة .. ( يا عيني على الفتاكة )..! 
بينما قد اغلق فم المسيحي تماماً ..!!*




> *المسلم : إذا كان الرب قد نزل إلى الأرض ليدخل في بطن أمه
> ويتغذى جنيناً 9 أشهر ويخرج مولوداً ملطخاً بالدماء
> ثم يتربى ويتعلم القراءة والكتابة والأدب
> ثم يكبر فيعلم أصحابه الشريعة
> ...





*كل هذا والمسيحي في عالم اخر .. :t33: 

الى ان يعود كاتب السيناريو الى اعادة ذاك السؤال الذي سبق وان طرحه على محاوره المسيحي الوهمي فقال :*




> المسلم : هل صلب المسيح على الصليب وهل تؤمن بهذا ؟
> 
> النصراني : نعم




*شايفين اجابات هذا المسيحي الوهمي .. 
ولكأنه في قسم البوليس امام وكيل النيابة.. والمخبر ماسكه قائلاً له " كلم البيه كويس " !!!:t33: 

الى ان يصل كاتب السيناريو الساذج الى ختام مسرحيته الهزيلة تلك بالتالي :*




> *المسلم : إذا اسمع ما يقول لوقا في 24: 36 – 41 وما قاله في سفر التثنية 21 : 22 – 23 ( أن من يصلب فهو ملعون) فهل يعقل أن
> يكون عيسى الذي رضي بالصلب أن يكون ملعون؟
> 
> النصراني: لم يقل ذلك أي نصراني
> ...




*والى هنا وضع كاتب السيناريو يده على فم المسيحي .. لكي يخرسه ولا يدعه يجيب بكلمة !!

لكي يظهر انتصار المسلم في مباراة غير متكافئة !!

الى ان يختم بعبارة المسلم :*




> *المسلم: أرئيت أننا نحب المسيح أكثر منكم و ننزهه مما ترمونه به؟
> 
> ........من يحبه الان نحن ام انتم ؟ *




*ويختفي المسيحي من المشهد تماماً ليبقى المسلم ..

ثم يسدل الستار مع تصفيق حاد من عوام وجهلة المسلمين مهللين ومكبرين :
اللات اكبر اللات أكبر .. :yaka:  :t33: *


*تابعونا في المداخلة رقم (6) مع المزيد والمزيد من الاكاذيب الاسلامية حول اعتناق الاسلام التي تنشرها انفسهم الرخيصة المريضة ليوهموا اتباعهم الاغبياء المحمدين ان الاسلام ديانة تنتشر مثل الذباب على حاويات القمامة *


----------



## الحوت (20 يناير 2007)

*(6)*​


*نتابع سلسلة اكاذيب انتشار الاسلام واعتناقه :yahoo: *



*ومع اكذوبة جديدة من اكاذيب اعتناق الاسلام  ...*



*البرازيلي كاكا يعتنق الاسلام ويؤكد أنه ولد ليكون مسلماً :t33: 


دعونا نقرأ هذه الكذبة الرخيصة التي تنشرها الانفس المريضة ..*


*عقب زيارته الى الكويت
البرازيلي كاكا يعتنق الاسلام ويؤكد أنه ولد ليكون مسلماً



**
أعلن لاعب وسط نادي ميلان الايطالي ومنتخب البرازيل لكرة القدم كاكا اعتناقه الدين الاسلامي بعدما قرأ مجموعة من الكتب عن الاسلام حصل عليها اثناء زيارته الى الكويت الاسبوع الماضي برفقة منتخب بلاده الذي خاض مباراة ودية ضد نادي الكويت الكويتي.

وذكر الموقع الرسمي للاعب البرازيلي إعلان إسلام اللاعب عن قناعة تامة. ونقلت صحيفة "الرياضية" السعودية اليوم الجمعة 13-10-2006 , تصريحات ادلى بها كاكا للموقع قال فيها: «الإسلام يحمل رسالة هادفة إلى السلام والمحبة ومن الجيد أن يكون المرء مسلماً لأن شخصية الإسلام تتجسد في المسلم كما لو أنه ولد ليكون مسلماً، وأمر الديانة هو حرية شخصية لا يمكن لأي أحد التدخل فيها وأنا على قناعة تامة بإسلامي وكوني مسلماً لا يعني أن يقل عطائي أو نقصان جزء من جسدي أو ما شابه، أتمنى أن لا تتغير نظرة الناس إلي بعد إسلامي وخاصة إدارة نادي الميلان ولاعبيه وإدارة منتخب البرازيل ولاعبيه أيضاً وغيرهم من المقربين والمحبين لي».

http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/10/14/28253.htm

*



*
يا خيبتهم الثقيلة !!!


هذا مقالاً لكاتب كويتي وفي جريدة كويتية .. ينتقد بها هذا اللاعب " كاكا " ويعتبره " رزيل " من البرازيل 


لنقرأ :




«كاكا الرزيل وأسطورة البرازيل» ​
كتب:محمد عبدالحميد الجاسم الصقر 

لا شك ان اليوم التاريخي لعالم الرياضة على ارضنا الحبيبة الكويت كان مساء السبت الخامس عشر من رمضان 1427هـ الموافق 7/10/2006 الساعة العاشرة هو الموعد لذلك الفرح الذي حققه نادي الكويت الرياضي لجماهيره العريضة داخل البلاد وخارجها بدعم من جهود قيادات هذا النادي العريق برئاسة النائب م. مرزوق الغانم واسرة ناديه المخلصين ليثبت للابناء ما زرعه الآباء الاعزاء من جهود لها تاريخ ناصع يتحرك بحيوية هذه الحياة المتفائلة بكل ما حولها بما في ذلك عالم الرياضة لدفع مرحلة الاحباطات الى نور التفاؤل والانجازات مهما كانت نسبتها للصعود والنزول فانها مفرحة باذن الله لمثل هذا الحدث المشهود على خارطة الرياضة الكويتية. وعودة الى عنوان هذه المقالة المتواضعة لرصد ما حصل لذلك اليوم المفعم بالفرحة مع دقائق وساعات ختامها وتركيز كاميراتنا الذكية للنقل المباشر لوقائعها بالصورة الملونة امام جماهير المشاهدين على ارض دولتنا الحبيبة وخارجها، نعني بهذه اللحظة المزعجة التصرف السخيف لذلك النجم الضعيف بروحه الرياضية مقارنة بمن حوله من ابطال البرازيل واسطورتهم للعالم «سفير الرياضة بيليه» منذ نزوله من طائرته حتى لقاءاته بمستقبليه تصاحبه ابتسامات لم تنطقع عن كل من التقى به وحوله من محبيه باسمه الشخصي وللبرازيل كافة وكرة القدم العالمية عامة فان لهم وقعا في القلوب وتاريخا بمداد الذهب مكتوبا يشهد عليه جيل بعد جيل، اما «كاكا» ليلة السبت فهو جميل الوجه راقي الاداء بارز لمستقبل رياضته الذي نتمنى ان يستمر معه مغلفا باخلاق رياضية افضل حتى لا يكون مصيره اشبه بمارادونا مافيا الحشيش والافيون عندما بلغ به الغرور أعلى درجاته كانت نتيجته كما يعلمها الجميع من حوله وباقصى الدنيا لهذه اللعبة الساحرة!! اما قصة «كاكا» معنا كجمهور للمشاهدة فهي ما حصل منه «للاعب النادي الكويتي جراح العتيقي» في ختام اللقاء عندما حاول لاعبنا الكبير تبادل الفانيلات كالمعتاد مع هذا اللاعب الخائب عندما ادار له ظهره بكل صلافة ولم يعره اي اعتبار بل زاد ذلك الموقف أسفاً عندما نزع بلوزته الصفراء كصفار وجهه وسلمها للحكم المساعد الايطالي بالتحديد مرسلا معها رسالة خبيثة تقول بعدم اعتبار لكل هذه الجماهير والشخصيات الحاضرة «بعقلها وبشوتها» اننا نكرهكم لعروبتكم مهما «صغر الموقف» و«تدنت المناسبة» فما في القلوب اكثر واكبر عندما تنتهي «السكرة وتأتي الفكرة» فانتم عرب في عرب لا فرق بين واحد واخر فنوايا الحقد الجزئي قائمة حتى في هذه اللحظات الرياضية التي اكدها هذا اللاعب الناشئ في عالم رياضته المبهر لجماهير مشجعيه وبالذات من الجنس الناعم المخدوع بالمظهر والجاهل للجوهر والنوايا السيئة لمثل هذه اللحظة المؤلمة، ولا نملك ونكن للاعبنا الكبير بروحه الوفية، الا ان نقول «يا جبل لا يهزك ريح» حتى لو كان من يلوزة هذا اللاعب الدولي المغرور فالرياضة روح وأخلاق مهما كانت المواقف ومهما توقعنا منها غير المتوقع من مثل هذا اللاعب السخيف ومقارنته بنجوم بلغوا القمة مع بدايتهم حتى نهايتهم فهم كبار في كل لقاءاتهم وخير دليل على ذلك الجوهرة السوداء بيليه وأمثاله من النجوم أخرهم زين الدين زيدان «ونطحته المشهورة» لكل لاعب مغرور «يستاهلها كاكا الرزيل» مع كل الأسف اللاعب باسم البرازيل قمة العطاء الكروي العالمي.

تاريخ النشر: السبت 14/10/2006  

http://www.alwatan.com.kw/Default.aspx?MgDid=434824&pageId=163






*




*كذب علني !​*

*يا فضيحة البقر في كل مكان !!!  

أمة الرعـــــاع يهللون ويصفقون كالقرود على اكذوبة اسلام هذا اللاعب !*


*الموقع الرسمي لكاكا بيقول انه كاثوليكي :yahoo: 

www.rickykaka.com/en/metrics.php

*​

*


ها هو  " كاكا " الذي شرشحوه في جرائد كويتية بسبب تصرفه الذي وصف بأنه عنصري ضد العرب والعروبة !!!
وذلك في مقال نشر في يوم السبت 10 - 14 - 2006 !!!!!

لمتى يتعايش المسلمون في الكذب ؟!!

اذ ان موقعه لم يذكر شيئاً عن اسلامه ! ( بينما الصحيفة قد بنت الخبر على كلام قد ورد في موقعه الشخصي , وهذا غير موجود ) ..!

كما ان بوادر الشكوك قد حامت حول الخبر في جريدة الوطن الكويتية ..
اذ قامت باعادة نشر ذات الخبر من العربية ولكن بعنوان يقول :

هل اعتنق كاكا الإسلام بعد زيارته الكويت؟​
http://www.alwatan.com.kw/Default.aspx?MgDid=435004&pageId=69

فهم يتسائلون فقط .. لكي لا يخجلوا !

اما في قناة العربية وموقعها .. فقد اضافوا عبارة الى الخبر لم يكن موجوداً بالامس ..
اذ كتبوا :

على ذمة صحيفة "الرياضية" السعودية​
http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/10/14/28253.htm


*



*لنا عودة اخرى للمزيد من الاكاذيب حول انتشار الاسلام واعتناقة في مداخله (7)*


----------



## الحوت (21 يناير 2007)

*
سوف نضع اليوم حول اعتناق المسيحيه مواقع .. " مشايخ " مسلمين وعلماء الاسلام الذين تركوا دين الباطل واعتنقوا المسيحية .. وألفوا الكتب ونشروا المواقع التي تثبت بالادلة اسباب تركهم لدبن الباطل والظلام ..!


Zak Gariba - Former Muslim Imam 

www.gariba.org 

Mark Gabriel - Former muslim imam, Al-azhar Islamic university professor 
www.markagabriel.org 

Walid Shoebat - A Former PLO Islamic Terrorist 
www.shoebat.com 

Jeremiah Fard Muhammad - Former Muslim minister 
www.wicctv.org 

Nonie Darwish - Freelance writer and public speaker 
www.noniedarwish.com 

Mohammad Ghazoli, Political writer in Elite Arabic news papers 
www.ghazoli.com 

Dr. Ergun Mehmet Caner - Turkish Ex-Muslim(Dean of Liberty Theological Seminary in Lynchburg, Va) 
www.erguncaner.com 

Reverend Donald Fareed - Iranian Ex-Muslim, Persian Ministries 
www.persianministries.org 

Salah - Ex-Muslim Palestinian, Gospel Musician 
www.SalahJam.com 

Dr. Abraham Sarker - Bangladeshi Ex-Muslim, "Gospel for Muslims" Ministries 
www.gospelformuslims.com 
www.understandmymuslimpeople.com 

Hussain Andaryas - Afgani Ex-Muslim 
www.hesavedme.com 

Afgan Converts WebSite 
www.shahadat.net 

Nurudeen I. Adeojo 
www.wohcc.org 

David Naseer 
www.davidnasser.com 

Emir Caner - Dean of The College at Southwestern 
www.emircaner.com 

Dr. Nasir K. Siddiki - Muslim businessman, Now Christian Preacher 
www.wisdom-ministries.com 

WL Cati- Zennah Ministries 
www.zennahministries.org 
http://wlcati.com 

Ahmed Abaza www.hofhineministry.com 

Ajeenah El-Amin www.unitedfaithnetwork.org 

Abdul Hakeem - Nur Ul alam Ministry 
www.namindia.org 

Yemeni ex-muslims 
www.yemen4jesus.com 

An Ex-Muslim Christian Website run by Iraqi ex-Muslims 
www.exmuslim.com 

Pastor Hormoz Shariat Ph.D, Scientist, Iranian Ex-Muslim, Now Tele-Evangelist 
www.iam-online.net 

Rev. Majed El Shafie 
www.onefreeworldinternational.org 

Simin - Iranian ExMuslim 
www.isa-masih.com 

Mohammed Altaf (Now Simon Altaf) - Pakistani ex-Muslim 
www.abrahamic-faith.com 

One Anonymous muslim 
http://www.journeytojesus.com/ 

Jerry Rassamni - Ex-Militant, Now Christian, popular speaker on apologetics 
http://www.fromjihadtojesus.com/ 

Abdoul Rahim - "Building Bridges to the Truth" Ministries 
www.buildingbridgestothetruth.com 

Paul Ciniraj Mohamed - SALEM VOICE MINISTRIES 
www.salemvoice.com 

Betsy Tan - "In Him" Ministries 
www.visionbooks.net 

*


----------



## الحوت (22 يناير 2007)

*التنصير في أندونيسيا​
بلغ عدد الذين تركوا الإسلام واعتنقوا الكاثوليكية في اندونيسيا  20 ميلوناً ضمن سكان الدولة المسلمة التي كانت مسلمة مائة بالمائة

انطلاقاً من التزام الحكومة بالبانتشاسيلا باعتبارها الأساس الوحيد المعترف به للسياسة العامة للدولة فقد صدرت القوانين التي اعتبرت أية دعوة لتطبيق الدين (*) الإسلامي دعوة تخريبية تهدد أساس استقرار المجتمع ـ كما حاولت الحكومة عام 1973م منع المسلمين من التحاكم لقوانين الشريعة الإسلامية (*) المتعلقة بالزواج والطلاق والأحوال الشخصية إلا أن تلك المحاولة أسقطتها المظاهرة التاريخية الكبرى التي قام بها الشباب المسلم آنذاك

كما اتجهت الحكومة لمنع حجاب الشابات المسلمات وألحقت جهاز بوليس بكل مصلحة حكومية لتولي مسؤولية مراقبة وملاحقة أنشطة الدعوة الإسلامية

وعلى أساس البانتشاسيلا اعترفت الحكومة بالنصرانية وتمثل 5 % والأديان الوثنية (*) [البوذية 2 % والهندوكية 2 % وباقي الوثنية 2 % ] على الرغم من أن الإسلام يمثل 88 % من عدد السكان البالغ 160 مليون نسمة

ونظراً لأعمال البانتشاسيلا فإن عدد الكنائس (*) والمعابد البوذية والهندوكية أصبحت مقاربة لعدد مساجد المسلمين.

وهكذا انطلقت الجمعيات التنصيرية لتنصير المسلمين في اندونيسيا حتى أصبح المُنَصَّرُون من المسلمين الاندونيسيين يتعدون عشرين مليوناً انطلاقاً من البانتشاسيلا التي باركها الغرب

ملحوظة 20 مليون ÷ 160 مليون = 8 % وليس 5 %

المصدر : http://saaid.net/feraq/mthahb/50.htm*


----------



## الحوت (22 يناير 2007)

*http://www.muslimjourneytohope.com/arabic/default.asp

رحلة مسلم الى المسيح  

ان هذا الموقع وبرنامجنا التلفزيوني مقدمان اليكم بواسطة
شخصيات تغيرت حياتهم بسبب الرجاء الموجود في محبة الله
والحقيقة المتجسدة في المسيح يسوع. 


 شاهد فيديو : اعترافات متنصرين

http://www.muslimjourneytohope.com/arabic/watch.asp*


----------



## الحوت (22 يناير 2007)

*التنصير في جميع انحاء العالم


http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/PAGE2.html*​



*لماذا تركنا الأسلام  http://www.search-the-books.com/why_i_left_islam.htm كان و كانت و كانوا   مسلمين    والان  يــبــصــرون​*



*http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetails.asp?NewID=29019&Page=1
  شاب مصري  مسلم يقوم بعمل لجوء ديني  لكوريا 
بعد  اعتناقه  للايمان  *​


*Christianization
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christianization



تنصير 120 يمني خلال الأشهر القليلة الماضية http://www.elaph.com/ElaphWeb/Reports/2007/1/204149.htm



​*


----------



## الحوت (22 يناير 2007)

*معجزات حقيقية لمسلمون 
 ما زالوا على قيد الحياة 

شاهد فيديو :

معجزة شفاء محمد 

http://www.servant13.net/video/miracle1.wmv

معجزة انجاب منى 

http://www.servant13.net/video/miracle2.wmv

معجزة شفاء احمد 

http://www.servant13.net/video/miracle3.wmv

معجزة انقاذ هدى 

http://www.servant13.net/video/miracle4.wmv*



*قصة عبور احمد من الظلمة الى النور الحقيقى 

شاهد فيديو :

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2591566063330572866&q=القمص+زكريا+بطرس&hl=en



استمع الى اختبار الادمن الاسلامي علي البالتوك ارميا المغربى كيف ترك دين الشيطان
http://www.islameyat.com/testimonies/dahoud/dahoud.htm



الشيخ أحمد القطعاني مدير منارة الصحابة للعلوم الشرعية في ليبيا : في افريقيا في كل ساعة يتحول إلى النصرانية 667 مسلم، في كل يوم 16 ألف، في كل عام 6 مليون (قناة الجزيرة) 
http://www.aljazeera.net/programs/shareea/articles/2000/12/12-12-6.htm*



*تعذيب المتنصر جاسر محمد محمود ووضعه في مستشفي الخانكه
http://www.compassdirect.org/en/newslongen.php?idelement=3816*


----------



## الحوت (22 يناير 2007)

*اسمع قصة تنصر الشيخ الفحام شيخ الازهر حتى عام 1973 اسمع يامسلم واسأل لماذا اعفى الشيخ الفحام من منصبه وتم اختفائه منذ هذا التاريخ
http://www.servant13.net/audio27.htm



مايكل نظير علي كان مسلما و أصبح أسقف روتشيستر في بريطانيا يهاجم نفاق المسلمين 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/world_news/newsid_6118000/6118288.stm



ترنيمه سعوديه-لاخوه سعودين عابرين من الظلمه الى النور 
http://files.ww.com/files/22796.html



اعترافات احمد عونى شلقامى مسلم سابق وعضو جمعيه شرعيه قام بأسلمه عدد من الفتيات المسيحيات 
http://www.copts-united.com/CoptsUnitedWriters/Selim Nagiub/Interviews_dr_sNaguib/Devil_Memory_.htm


القسيس عبداللة الجيعان بكالوريوس شريعةامام لمسجدفى القصيم مسئول التنصير فى المنطقة الوسطى والقسيس محمدالسرتى مسئول التنصير فى مكة وجدة والطائف
http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cache:h_qWloNpz9UJ:www.arabiyat.com/forums



هذا اختبار ابوصهيب من منظمة القاعدة قال اختبارة امس فى غرفة اونلى واى اختبار مؤثر جدا لقد ذاق ابوصهيب العذاب وكسرت اسنانة حتى امن با السيد المسيح الرجاء اسمعو الاختبار
http://files.ww.com/files/24128.html*


----------



## الحوت (22 يناير 2007)

*مواقع لفتح كل المواقع المحجوبة

http://www.the-cloak.com/anonymous-surfing-home.html



http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html*


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (24 يناير 2007)

سلام و نعمة عليكم جميعاً
بهديكم الترنيمة إلي بتقول أرسل فرحاً للشعب صيحات صيحات و إملأ أروقت القلب ضحكات ضحكات و ليمطر مجداً روحك غيمات غيمات 
عقبال تنصير جميع المسلمين في مصر


----------



## الحوت (25 يناير 2007)

* بعيدا عن نبح الكلاب نتابع ..



اقرأوا احد العنوانين على هذه المجلة الاسلامية التي تصدر في الكويت وكيف يلطمون ويزعقون بسبب التبشير المسيحي :


" منظمات دولية تمارس التنصير بإسم الإغاثة في دارفور " !​







ولكن ما الذي يفعله رئيس تحرير المجلة في افريقيا  يا ترى ؟

 اليس لنشر دينه واسلامه بحجة الاغاثة .. او عن طريق " المؤلفة قلوبهم " بالاصفر الرنان .. والنسوان !!؟؟؟



اقراوا هذا العنوان على صفحة الغلاف من عدد آخر من ذات المجلة :

" رئيس التحرير يواصل رحلاته الدعوية في مدغشقر " !​








ازدواجية يعاني منها العقل المسلم !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




يحرمون على غيرهم ما يحللون لأنفسهم ..!


*


----------



## الحوت (25 يناير 2007)

*من اكثر المقولات استهلاكاً في العالم الاسلامي , مقولة : ان الاسلام اسرع الديانات انتشاراً في العالم !! ..

وان نسبة الداخلين في الاسلام في امريكا في تزايد وتضاعف خاصة بعد احداث 11 سبتمبر !! 

وقد سبق وان دحضنا هذه الادعاءات الفارغة ومن افواههم وتصريحاتهم ..

وهاهنا تكذيب اخر على لسان احد علماءهم في امريكا .. 

وهو   دكتور طه جابر العلواني  رئيس جامعة العلوم الإسلامية والاجتماعية في فيرجينيا والتي تأسست في العام 1996 كما أنه أيضا رئيس المجلس الفقهي لأميركا الشمالية وهو عضو في المجمع الأوروبي للإفتاء

يتكلم هذا الفقيه بكلمات صريحة رداً على احد المتصلين في برنامج الشريعة والحياة الذي تعرضه قناة الجزيرة بان 

لا يتفاءل المسلمين كثيراً  في مسالة انتشار الاسلام ..!!

 وبان هذا : "تفاءل في غير محله " - على حسب تعبيره !!

وان يكفوا عن ما اسماه : " الاستعلاء الايماني "  الذي يجتاح المسلمين !!

ويصرح وبكل جرأة بان : "السكينة قد وصلت الى الرقبة " !!! 

قمة الياس والاحباط تنتاب علماء المسلمين بسبب تزايد اعداد المرتدين عن الاسلام في امريكا وليس الداخلين فيه كما يصور المسلمين زوراً .. " السكينة قد وصلت الى الرقبة " !!! 

هكذاصرح رئيس المجلس الفقهي لامريكا الشمالية !!!

ثم يستشهد بحادثة حدثت من " ايام " اذ عرض شريط يوضح 250 مسلماً قد ارتدوا عن الاسلام وامنوا بالمسيحية وتعمدوا في كنيسة واحدة !! ..

ماذا سيقول المسلمين في 250 مسلم يتعمدون في كنيسة واحدة في امريكا ..وهو اعتراف على لسان هذا الفقيه المسلم من امريكا ..!!

ثم يذكر حادثة شخصية حدثت امامه عن شاب خليجي " من البلدان الخليجية الهامة " ! يريد ان يحفظ كل 

الانجيل المقدس تعويضاً عن " ما سبق وفرضه عليه ابواه من حفظ القران " !!

وهذا هو نص كلامه من برنامج الشريعة والحياة :

" الأمر الثاني أنك ذكرت بأن هذه الأمور ستكون في صالح المسلمين هذا تفاؤل في غير محله  يا أخي أنا أستطيع أن أملأك تفاؤلا الآن وأقول لك نعم وأوافقك على هذا لكنني أستطيع أيضا أن أقول لك إن عندنا حوادث كثيرة تنَّصر فيها مسلمون قبل أيام صدر فيلم فيه حوالي 250 صورة لمسلمين تنصروا وأخذ لهم هذا الفيلم وهم يُعمَّدون في إحدى الكنائس فهذا التصور هذا الاستعلاء الإيماني الذي يحمله المسلمون والذي جعلهم يغفلون عن كثير من الثغور والنواقص هذا التصور يجب أن نزايله 
ويجب أن نعرف أن السكينة قد وصلت إلى الرقبة  أنا أذكر أني زرت معهدا من المعاهد فوجدت شاباً ينتمي إلى إحدى البلدان الخليجية الهامة كان يحاول أن يحفظ الإنجيل   ويقول له المشرف عليه لما تحفظه أنت تحتاج إلى بضع عبارات تكفيك فقال لا لأنني أريد أن أُكفر عما فرضه عليا أبواي من حفظ القرآن سابقاً أريد أن أحفظ مقابله الإنجيل فيا أخي مسألة الاستعلاء الإيماني أمر جيد أمر طيب لكن ينبغي أن نعرف أيضاً الثغرات الكثيرة التي نؤتى من خلالها."

http://www.aljazeera.net/programs/shareea/articles/2004/3/3-24-1.htm

وشهد شاهد من اهلها ..!! 

{ ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت هذه في كل المسكونة شهادة لجميع الامم ثم ياتي المنتهى } ( متى 14:24).*


----------



## الحوت (30 يناير 2007)

*المسلمون اللذين اعتنقو المسيحيه من خلال برنامج البال توك يتلقون تهديدات بالقتل*


----------



## الحوت (31 يناير 2007)

*وكالة أخبار سى بى إن تنشر نبأ تحول المسلمين عن الإسلام وإعتناق المسيحية الخبر باللغة الإنجليزية 



http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/69001.aspx*


----------



## الحوت (4 فبراير 2007)

*إطلاق موقع الكتروني جديد للتنصير في المغرب باللهجة العامية 

http://www.almoslim.net/figh_wagi3/show_news_main.cfm?id=17085


البابا يوجه رسالة إلى المشاركين في مؤتمر "التبشير بالإنجيل" المنعقد في دار السلام

http://www.oecumene.radiovaticana.org/ara/Articolo.asp?c=112858*


----------



## الحوت (4 فبراير 2007)

الخطر القادم
​

*كنت قد توقفت في المقال السابق حول خطورة الحركات التبشيرية، عند حالة التمدد المتزايد لتلك الحركات داخل الجسد العربي والإسلامي، لاسيما خلال العقدين الأخيرين، وقلت إنه يجب أن ننتبه جيداً لخطورة هذا التمدد الذي ينطلق أساساً من مخطط عالمي يهدف إلى تنصير المنطقة العربية والإسلامية، تحت مسميات وعناوين مختلفة. لكن النشاط التبشيري قد يكون أشد خطراً وأعمق تأثيراً من الحروب العسكرية الحالية، لأنه يستهدف تدمير الجانب العقائدي والفكري والثقافي والتربوي والأخلاقي عند الإنسان المسلم، وذلك بأساليب ووسائل غاية في الدقة، لاسيما بعد أن أدرك القائمون على ذلك المشروع، من خلال تجاربهم السابقة، أنه ما من دين وقف أمامهم بقوة إلا الدين الإسلامي. ولأشير هنا إلى ما كتبه لويس التاسع ملك فرنسا في وصيته المشهورة بعد أن هزمه المسلمون، إذ قال: "إن المسلمين لا تهزمهم الجيوش، وعلى الغرب الصليبي أن يتخلى عن استخدام الحروب المادية ويستبدلها بالحروب الثقافية والفكرية". لذلك فقد تحرك المخطط التنصيري بقوة في هذا الاتجاه، حيث كشفت ندوة عقدتها صحيفة "عكاظ" السعودية مؤخراً أن حجم الكتب التنصيرية التي تم إصدارها عام 2000 تجاوز 44 مليون عنوان، وزعت بـ362 لغة، كما يصدر نحو 900 ألف كتاب سنوياً، إضافة إلى أن منظمات التنصير تملك 11 ألف محطة إذاعية وتلفزيون و7.5 مليون منصر و255 دورية وكتاباً، وتم توزيع نحو 1.9 مليار نسخة من الإنجيل، وبلغ عدد الكتب التي تتحدث عن السيد المسيح، كمحور رئيسي، في مكتبات العالم نحو 65.57 مليون كتاب. إضافة إلى أنه رُصدت لمخططات التنصير حتى عام 2025 ميزانية تصل 870 مليار دولار. 

لقد أعطت حقبة الاستعمار الغربي لكثير من بلاد العالم الإسلامي، دفعاً واسعاً لحركات التبشير في مجتمعاتنا، خاصة بعد أن تحالفت حركة التبشير العالمية بقوة مع هذه المطامع الاستعمارية الساعية إلى السيطرة على أراضي وخيرات وثروات العالم غير الغربي. 

وقد أصبحت للحملات التنصيرية مخاطر جمة تكمن في ثلاثة أمور: 

الأول: تحول التنصير من الممارسات الخفية وغير المباشرة إلى ممارسات مباشرة ومكشوفة. 
والثاني: نشر الإنجيل بنسخ وطبعات مختلفة، بطريقة أقرب إلى طريقة طباعة المصحف الشريف وترقيمه، بل إنه يستخدم أحياناً بعض الآيات القرآنية ويطلق على المسيح اسم عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام، بدلاً من يسوع كما هو موجود في معظم الأناجيل... هذا إلى جانب استخدام التكنولوجيا ومواقع الإنترنت والكنائس ومراكز التنصير... بصورة مفرطة. 


http://www.oecumene.radiovaticana.org/ara/Articolo.asp?c=112858*


----------



## الحوت (4 فبراير 2007)

*الى مدعين انقراض المسيحيه ...


المسيحية لن تنقرض الى ان يرث المسيح الارض وما عليها .. السموات وما فيها ..

اذ هو حي ونحن احياء به ..

{ اني انا حي فانتم ستحيون } ( يوحنا 19:14)..

ووعدنا بقوله :

{ قد اتيت لتكون لهم حياة ولتكوت لهم افضل } ( يوحنا 10:10).


وما لا يمكنك انكاره ان صاحبك قد اعترف بان دينه سينهار ويتبدد .. 

 لا بل سيدخل الى الجحور كما الافاعي !!!!


اعتراف محمد ..

لنقرأ :


صحيح مسلم - الإيمان - بيان أن الإسلام بدأ غريبا وسيعود غريبا وأنه يأرز  



‏ ‏و حدثني ‏ ‏محمد بن رافع ‏ ‏والفضل بن سهل الأعرج ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏شبابة بن سوار ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عاصم وهو ابن محمد العمري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ 
‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏إن الإسلام بدأ غريبا وسيعود غريبا كما بدأ وهو ‏ ‏يأرز ‏ ‏بين المسجدين كما تأرز الحية في جحرها  ‏ .


صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي‏


‏قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( وهو يأرز ) ‏
‏بياء مثناة من تحت بعدها همزة ثم راء مكسورة ثم زاي معجمة . هذا هو المشهور . وحكاه صاحب ( المطالع ) مطالع الأنوار عن أكثر الرواة . قال : أبو الحسين بن سراج : ( ليأرز ) بضم الراء وحكى القابسي فتح الراء ومعناه ينضم ويجتمع . هذا هو المشهور عند أهل اللغة والغريب . وقيل في معناه غير هذا مما لا يظهر . ‏

‏وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( بين المسجدين ) ‏
‏أي مسجدي مكة والمدينة . وأما معنى الحديث فقال القاضي عياض رحمه الله : في قوله ( غريبا ) روى ابن أبي أويس عن مالك رحمه الله أن معناه في المدينة وأن الإسلام بدأ بها غريبا وسيعود إليها . قال القاضي : وظاهر الحديث العموم وأن الإسلام بدأ في آحاد من الناس وقلة ثم انتشر وظهر ثم سيلحقه النقص والإخلال حتى لا يبقى إلا في آحاد وقلة  أيضا كما بدأ  . وجاء في الحديث تفسير ( الغرباء ) وهم النزاع من القبائل . قال الهروي : أراد بذلك المهاجرين الذين هجروا أوطانهم إلى الله تعالى 

____________________________


" ثم سيلحقه النقص والإخلال حتى لا يبقى إلا في آحاد وقلة أيضا كما بدأ "  !!!!   



الحديث وتفسيره يشهد بان الدين الاسلامي ينهار ويلحقه النقص والاخلال ..


" ثم سيلحقه النقص والإخلال حتى لا يبقى إلا في آحاد وقلة أيضا كما بدأ " !!!!


اسلامكم ينهار يا مسلمين وانتم غافلون باعتراف اصاحبكم  ..!  


*


----------



## الحوت (5 فبراير 2007)

*  خبر وتعليق : 


كثيرا ما تخرج علينا وسائل الإعلام المصرية ، القومية منها والحزبية - بأسلوب طفولى محتفية بما تدعيه عن ازدياد اعتناق الغربيين للإسلام وبعد الفحص والتحقيق تكتشف كذب الخبر . فلا نعلم ما هو الهدف الحقيقى لهذه الأخبار المُلفقة؟ 

فبعد ان اكتشفنا كذب ما نشرته جريدة الأخبار  وادعاءاتها عن إسلام رائد الفضاء نيل ارمسترونج ،
 فوجئنا بخبر اليوم فى الصفحة الأخيرة من نفس الجريدة يدعى اعتناق 300 ألف روسى للإسلام. 

http://www.akhbarelyom.org.eg/akhbarelyom/issues/3248/0800.html




وبعد البحث عن مصدر الخبر وجدنا ان العكس هو الصحيح وأن ما نشرته جريدة الأخبار عار تماما عن الصحة وخبر مُلفق ، حيث نشرت وكالة انترفاكس الروسية بتاريخ 1 نوفمبر 2005 خبرا مفاده اعتناق 2 مليون روسى مسلم للمسيحية 
( اضغط هنا لقراءة الخبر من وكالة انترفاكس)
http://www.interfax-religion.com/?act=news&div=513

 بعد حادث باسلان الإرهابى الشهير وفى المقابل اعتنق الفين وخمسمائة شخص فقط للإسلام كما ذكرت وكالة الأنباء الروسية. 

كما نشرت وكالات الأنباء اليوم عن حملة مكثفة تقوم بها حكومة أزربيجان ضد المتنصرين الذين تزايدت اعدادهم بصورة اقلقت مضجع الحكومة هناك. 

فمن أين يا ترى تستقى جريدة الأخبار تقاريرها الكاذبة؟
 وما مصلحتها من ترويج الأكاذيب؟ *


----------



## !|!piro!|! (6 فبراير 2007)

_* الله عليك يا رياض بجد اخبار جميله جدا (تفرح القلب).. بس ابقو شدو حيلكم شويه ومتسيبوش الزميل "نشيد الاناشيد" طايح في الناس كده حولوه على مستشفي الامراض العقليه لا يعمل في نفسه حاجه .. انا عارف ان الاخبار دى دايما بتصدمهم.. (ربنا ينور بصيرة كل المسلمين ويعبرو الى " نور المسيح".. ربنا يبارك فيك وفي عمرك يا رياض بجد اخبارك اسعدتنى جدا........*_​


----------



## القصاع 71 (7 فبراير 2007)

*برنامج الشريعه والحياة - قناة الجزيره*

حوالي 6 مليون مسلم يحتولون للمسيحيه سنويا 
لا تعليق

Img]


----------



## القصاع 71 (7 فبراير 2007)

الرابط للشريعه والحياه يوجد هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3107&page=9


----------



## القصاع 71 (7 فبراير 2007)

مسلمين مغربه صاروا مسيحيين
http://www.akhbaruna.com/node/750?PH...caac455a5737b6
هذا الرابط بس للتسلية كمان


----------



## القصاع 71 (7 فبراير 2007)

http://www.wikiislam.com/wiki/Muslims_Leaving_Islam

هذا الموقع لمواضيع عن مسلمين صاروا مسيحيين 
وفي احدى المواضيع عم 100000 مائه الف مسلم من قيزغستان الجمهوريه السوفييتيه السابقه تحولو للمسيحيه باخر 3 سنوات


----------



## القصاع 71 (7 فبراير 2007)

هذه تسجيلات فيديو لمسلمين دخلوا المسيحيه 
ومنهم دكاتره وعلماء وليسوا كما يدعي المسلمين فقط فقراء ومعدمون

Video testimonies and interviews of former muslims who converted to Christianity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vTarDV_iNc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Phg84xk-HWA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIHmYpQ78iQ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI2lr5N_ydQ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTg9tvd1CRM 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0o84wDZU_s 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i_7xNFvQTo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq0xJtYFTd4 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3jZl-Pia3w 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPa8NML6S9Q 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT97e7taPus 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp_9OuOuzic 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAwG49u4diM 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvcyZUrPytI 

الله ينور قلب الجميع كما فعل مع هؤلاء


----------



## Coptic Man (7 فبراير 2007)

*امين ربنا ينور قلوبهم *

*ويكسر الظلمة وغلاظة القلوب*​


----------



## القصاع 71 (7 فبراير 2007)

في باحد الروابط السابقه اخوين وهم دكتوران ودخلوا المسيحيه


----------



## الحوت (8 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا على هذه الاضافات ونتابع :yaka: 


زعيم المنظمات الإسلامية للعربية.نت: هذه حرية شخصية

تقارير تتحدث عن اعتناق آلاف المسلمين للمسيحية في فرنسا*







*صلاة الجمعة بالعاصمة الفرنسية باريس 


دبي- حيان نيوف


قالت تقارير صحفية أن 15 ألف مسلم يعتنقون المسيحية سنويا في فرنسا، وأن معظمهم يخفي أمره عن مجتمعه تخوفا من تعرضه "للنبذ". إلا أن زعيم المنظمات الإسلامية في فرنسا شكك في صحة هذه الأرقام رغم تشديده على أن اعتناق الأديان الأخرى "حرية شخصية لا سلطة لأي شخص عليها". 

وأوردت الطبعة الدولية لصحيفة "زي نيوز" الهندية الثلاثاء 6-2-2007، أن المسلمين الذين يعتنقون المسيحية ينبذون من قبل عائلاتهم ويتلقون تهديدات بالقتل، مشيرة إلى أن عشرة آلاف مسلم اعتنقوا الكاثوليكية فيما اعتنق 5 آلاف منهم البروتستانتية.


تهديدات بالقتل

ونقلت الصحيفة عن القس أنطوان شولدر، من الفيدرالية البروتستانتية للمهاجرين المعتنقين للمسيحية، قوله "ليس بالأمر السهل على المسلمين أن يعتنقوا المسيحية سواء كانوا يؤدون الفرائض أم لا وذلك ببساطة للدور البارز للإسلام في حياتهم اليومية ومن هنا يتشكل عندهم فورا إحساس بأنهم خدعوا".

شولدر مهمته العناية بمعتنقي المسيحية من المسلمين و"مساعدتهم على الخروج من عزلتهم التي تفرضها عليهم عائلاتهم" على حد قول الصحيفة.

كما تحدثت الصحيفة لأشخاص قالت إنهم اعتنقوا المسيحية، وزعموا في كلامهم أنهم تلقوا تهديدات بالقتل. وقالت إن معظم معتنقي المسيحية من المسلمين يبقون أمرهم سرا، وأن 6 ملايين مسلم يعتنقون المسيحية سنويا حول العالم.


حرية شخصية 

إلا أن تهامي بريز، رئيس اتحاد المنظمات الإسلامية في فرنسا، قال لـ"العربية.نت": هناك "صعوبة كبيرة لمعرفة العدد الدقيق لهؤلاء كما أنه يوجد لدينا نحن صعوبة كبيرة في معرفة عدد الذين يعتقنون الإسلام من المسيحيين هنا". 

لكنه استطرد: نظريتنا هي من شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر، والذي يريد دخول الدين الإسلامي فليدخل والذي يريد الخروج فليخرج ولا سلطة لنا عليه". 

وقال إن من ينشرون هذه الأرقام أصلا "يعبرون عن انطباعات ولم نسمع مرة أن أحدا ترك الإسلام إلى دين آخر، ومن يريد البحث عن المسيح فمكانه عندنا ومن يخرج من الإسلام يخسر. ولكن هذا وارد من قبل أفراد يغيرون دينهم ويكتمون ذلك". 

وأضاف "نحن نشرح لهؤلاء الدين وبعد ذلك يكون الخروج من الدين حرية ولكن واجبنا أن نحصّن العوائل والأفراد ونقيم الدعوة بين المسلمين وليس غير المسلمين، ومن ترك دينه يجب ألا يتعرض لاضطهاد". 

وأشار من جهة أخرى إلى ظاهرة معاكسة، قائلا "لا يمر يوم جمعة إلا ويأتي أشخاص يريدون دخول الإسلام من مسيحيين وغيرهم". 

كما ربط نشر تقارير عن مسلمين يعتنقون المسيحية بحملات في فرنسا "تريد أن تظهر أن الإسلام ضد الحرية"، وقال: "الآن توجد محاكمة مهمة في فرنسا. يريدون تصوير الإسلام أنه في وجه حرية التعبير. العام الماضي نشرت مجلة "تشارلي إيبدو" الرسوم المسيئة للرسول ورفعنا عليها دعوة قضائية وغدا تنظر المحكمة في الدعوى، ومارست كل الجهات ضغوطا حتى لا نرفع دعوى ولكن رفضنا ذلك". *


----------



## الحوت (8 فبراير 2007)

*six Million Muslims convert to Christianity - 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVAxMp8Jpa8*


----------



## الحوت (8 فبراير 2007)

*الروح القدس يغزو عقر الاثنى عشرية 

فى ايران فى عقر دار الشيعة الاثنى عشرية

يترك المسلميين عبادة الات و العزة و مناة و يقبلون المسيح ألها و مخلصا ولا يخافون سيف محمد


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB0WtyGHaJo


والروح والعروس يقولان تعال.ومن يسمع فليقل تعال.ومن يعطش فليأت.ومن يرد فليأخذ ماء حياة مجانا
(رؤ22:17)

في وقت مقبول سمعتك وفي يوم خلاص اعنتك.هوذا الآن وقت مقبول.هوذا الآن يوم خلاص.
(2كو6:2)
*


----------



## maria123 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كتير عل معلومات  riyad


----------



## الحوت (14 فبراير 2007)

*زعيم المنظمات الإسلامية للعربية.نت: هذه حرية شخصية
تقارير تتحدث عن اعتناق آلاف المسلمين للمسيحية في فرنسا​

دبي- حيان نيوف

قالت تقارير صحفية أن 15 ألف مسلم يعتنقون المسيحية سنويا في فرنسا، وأن معظمهم يخفي أمره عن مجتمعه تخوفا من تعرضه "للنبذ". إلا أن زعيم المنظمات الإسلامية في فرنسا شكك في صحة هذه الأرقام رغم تشديده على أن اعتناق الأديان الأخرى "حرية شخصية لا سلطة لأي شخص عليها".

وأوردت الطبعة الدولية لصحيفة "زي نيوز" الهندية الثلاثاء 6-2-2007، أن المسلمين الذين يعتنقون المسيحية ينبذون من قبل عائلاتهم ويتلقون تهديدات بالقتل، مشيرة إلى أن عشرة آلاف مسلم اعتنقوا الكاثوليكية فيما اعتنق 5 آلاف منهم البروتستانتية.


تهديدات بالقتل

ونقلت الصحيفة عن القس أنطوان شولدر، من الفيدرالية البروتستانتية للمهاجرين المعتنقين للمسيحية، قوله "ليس بالأمر السهل على المسلمين أن يعتنقوا المسيحية سواء كانوا يؤدون الفرائض أم لا وذلك ببساطة للدور البارز للإسلام في حياتهم اليومية ومن هنا يتشكل عندهم فورا إحساس بأنهم خدعوا".

شولدر مهمته العناية بمعتنقي المسيحية من المسلمين و"مساعدتهم على الخروج من عزلتهم التي تفرضها عليهم عائلاتهم" على حد قول الصحيفة.

كما تحدثت الصحيفة لأشخاص قالت إنهم اعتنقوا المسيحية، وزعموا في كلامهم أنهم تلقوا تهديدات بالقتل. وقالت إن معظم معتنقي المسيحية من المسلمين يبقون أمرهم سرا، وأن 6 ملايين مسلم يعتنقون المسيحية سنويا حول العالم.


حرية شخصية 

إلا أن تهامي بريز، رئيس اتحاد المنظمات الإسلامية في فرنسا، قال لـ"العربية.نت": هناك "صعوبة كبيرة لمعرفة العدد الدقيق لهؤلاء كما أنه يوجد لدينا نحن صعوبة كبيرة في معرفة عدد الذين يعتقنون الإسلام من المسيحيين هنا". 

لكنه استطرد: نظريتنا هي من شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر، والذي يريد دخول الدين الإسلامي فليدخل والذي يريد الخروج فليخرج ولا سلطة لنا عليه".

وقال إن من ينشرون هذه الأرقام  أصلا "يعبرون عن انطباعات ولم نسمع مرة أن أحدا ترك الإسلام إلى دين آخر، ومن يريد البحث عن المسيح فمكانه عندنا ومن يخرج من الإسلام يخسر. ولكن هذا وارد من قبل أفراد يغيرون دينهم ويكتمون ذلك". 

وأضاف "نحن نشرح  لهؤلاء الدين وبعد ذلك يكون الخروج من الدين حرية ولكن واجبنا أن نحصّن العوائل والأفراد ونقيم الدعوة بين المسلمين وليس غير المسلمين، ومن ترك دينه يجب ألا يتعرض لاضطهاد".

وأشار من جهة أخرى إلى ظاهرة معاكسة، قائلا "لا يمر يوم جمعة إلا ويأتي أشخاص يريدون دخول الإسلام من مسيحيين وغيرهم".

كما ربط نشر تقارير عن مسلمين يعتنقون المسيحية بحملات في فرنسا "تريد أن تظهر أن الإسلام ضد الحرية"، وقال: "الآن توجد محاكمة مهمة في فرنسا. يريدون تصوير الإسلام أنه في وجه حرية التعبير. العام الماضي نشرت مجلة "تشارلي إيبدو" الرسوم المسيئة للرسول ورفعنا عليها دعوة قضائية وغدا تنظر المحكمة في الدعوى، ومارست كل الجهات ضغوطا حتى لا نرفع دعوى ولكن رفضنا ذلك".
*


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2007)

شىء جميل اوى ويارب يزيد
بس عايزه اقول حاجه فى حاجات مش بتتفتح اللى هو صوت وصوره وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المسيح هو الله (20 فبراير 2007)

هللويا الهنا الرب يسوع المسيح حى


----------



## محب للمسيح (21 مارس 2007)

ياعم اللى يسلم يسلم واللى يتنصر يتنصر


----------



## الحوت (25 مارس 2007)

*عدنا ونتابع المزيد ..


الكنيسة تنتشر في نيبال ومضطهدوا المسيحيين يطلبون منهم الصلاة ليشفوا من أمراضهم

http://www.copticnews.ca/a_mar2007/207_nipal.htm


كثير من المسلمين ينالون نعمة الشفاء ويتركون دين الشيطان ويقبلوا المسيح بفضل قناة الحياة

http://www.lifetv.tv/testimonies.asp?id=2



التنصير في جميع انحاء العالم

http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Page2/PAGE2.html*​


----------



## الحوت (25 مارس 2007)

*التبشير يجتاح العالم الإسلامى

اسرة داعية اسلامى تتنصر بالكامل بصوت الشيخ سلمان بن فهد العودة
http://www.free-christian-voice.net/mahzl/Audio/atanseer.ram

التبشير فى الخليج الجزء الاول
http://www.free-christian-voice.net/mahzl/Audio/jtanseer1.ram

التبشير فى الخليج الجزء الثانى
http://www.free-christian-voice.net/mahzl/Audio/jtanseer2.ram

59 طريقة لمقاومة التبشير للشيخ سلمان بن فهد العودة
 الجزء الاول
http://www.free-christian-voice.net/mahzl/Audio/tanseer59-1.ram
 الجزء الثاني
http://www.free-christian-voice.net/mahzl/Audio/tanseer59-2.ram

*


----------



## الحوت (25 مارس 2007)

w_candyshop_s قال:


> شىء جميل اوى ويارب يزيد
> بس عايزه اقول حاجه فى حاجات مش بتتفتح اللى هو صوت وصوره وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا



*يمكن ما يكون عندك البرنامج الذي يشغلها ..!!

هو كل الصوتيات والمرئيات لا تفتح معك ام بعضا منها ؟

يا ريت تخبريني ايا منها لعل اقدر على مساعدتك .*


----------



## الحوت (25 مارس 2007)

*رعب المسلمين بسبب كتابات وفاء سلطان*

















*بخصوص حملة الاسلام السياسي ضد وفاء سلطان
لقد اصيب الاسلاميون السياسيون بالرعب بسبب كتابات وفاء سلطان. لم تشفع مئات الالاف من المنابر والوسائل الاعلامية و الجوامع والمدارس والاحزاب والمنظمات والمؤسسات لهم للرد عليها. لقد فزعوا من وفاء سلطان لانها تمتلك كل مايهابه الاسلام السياسي. امراة ذات اختصاص، واسعة الاطلاع وذكية وجريئة تسمى الاشياء بمسمياتها وتود ان يكون لها دور في النضال ضد الاسلام والاهم من كل هذا تعيش بعيدا عن حراب الاسلام السياسي. هذا هو الكابوس بعينه. لقد اعتاد الاسلام السياسي على اسكات كل صوت مخالف اما عن طريق القتل او التهديد اوالسجن او الترغيب ولكنه غير قادر على اسكات وفاء سلطان. ان التطور التكنولوجي الهائل قد جعل من بروز اشخاص مثل وفاء سلطان في المستقبل شيء واقع على الاسلام السياسي التعايش معه. 
لقد انبرى العشرات من انصار الاسلام من رجال دين واخصائيين وحتى من دعاة العلمانية للرد على وفاء سلطان ولكنهم لم يفلحوا. في الاحرى لقد اعطوا مصداقية لما تقوله من خلال ردودهم التي تسيطر عليها التشنج و محاولة تفسير الماء بالماء او بالاحرى الوحل بالوحل ومحاولة الهاء القارئ بامور ثانوية وانتقائية والتركيز على امور يعتقدون بان لهم اليد الطولى فيها. ان جوهر ردودهم يعتمد على التشهير الشخصي و اتهام الخصم بالارتزاق من العمل لصالح اعداء الاسلام في وقت ان الاسلاميين السياسيين برمتهم يعملون مرتزقة اما لصالح " الله" او قوى وانظمة رجعية دنيوية. رغم ان طريقة كلام قادة الاسلام السياسي توحي وكانهم عينوا من قبل " الله" وكلاء عنه في الارض لكي يتصدوا لاعدائه، الا ان هذه الهستيريا والسعور هي دفاعا عن مصالح مادية دنيوية لافراد وحركات معينة. ان ردود الاسلاميين للدفاع عن الاسلام في هذه الحالة مثل الحملة ضد الرسومات الكارتونية لرسول الاسلام اتت بنتائج سلبية ولكن لابد لهم من القيام بها. 

رغم حاجة الاسلام السياسي الى قمع اي نقد للاسلام لكونه منظومة فكرية هشة غير قادر على الصمود بوجه نقد رصين الا ان ردهم على وفاء سلطان كان مسعورا اكثر من اللازم لانه برأيي قوة الاسلام السياسي لاتاتي من كون الاسلام عقيدة ايمانية مقنعة تعتمد على المنطق والاقناع، بل يستند على توازن ومعادلات سياسية معينة. ان اساس نفوذ الاسلام السياسي هو العنف والارهاب و عدم حاجة البرجوازية العالمية برمتها اليوم الى العلمانية و فشل بديل الحركة القومية العربية نحو النمو الاقتصادي والازدهار نتيجة عرقلة اندغام البلدان العربية والاسلامية للشرق الاوسط، في النظام الرأسمالي المعولم بسبب الصراع العربي –الاسرائيلي ووقوف الغرب مع اسرائيل واخيرا بسبب ضعف اليسار. 
اليوم ليس من الصعب على الاحرار والتقدميين والبشرية بشكل عام تفادي المواجهة مع الاسلام فحسب بل اصبحت هذه المواجهة ضرورة حيوية، لان الاسلام غير منفصل عن الدولة والتربية والتعليم وعن الحياة الاجتماعية في عدد لاباس به من الدول اي انه ليس امراً شخصيا. انه ايدولوجية حركة سياسية ترنو للامساك بالسلطة والحكم. انه اداة لإعادة تنظيم الطبقة الحاكمة وتاسيس نظام حكم يميني و لذلك فهو اداة قمع وحفاظ على الاستغلال. والاكثر من هذا لقد اصبح قطبا رجعيا ارهابيا عالميا الى جانب القطب الذي تقوده الولايات المتحدة له تاثير بليغ على حياة الافراد في الدول المبتلية بالاسلام وله تاثير بشكل او باخر على حياة البشرية قاطبة. 


http://www.wpiraq.net/arabic/tekst/2007/toma040307.htm*


----------



## الحوت (25 مارس 2007)

*أشهرا اسلامهما تحت ضغط السلاح *​

*
تناقلت و كالات الأنباء خبر الافراج عن الصحفيين الغربين (التابعين لشبكة فوكس نيوز الأمريكية , الاميركي ستيف سينتاني 60 عاما والمصور النيوزيلندي المولد اولاف ويج 36 عاما .) المخطوفين في غزة بعد اعتناقهما الاسلام , حيث قالت مصادر أمنية فلسطينية اليوم الأحد 27-8-2006م إنه تم إطلاق سراح الصحفيين التابعين لقناة "فوكس نيوز" الأمريكية اللذين خطفتهما جماعة مجهولة في قطاع غزة بعد ساعات من بث شريط جديد أعلنا فيها أنهما اعتنقا الإسلام.. 

و لكن و بعد أن تم الافراج عنهما  قال ستيف سينتاني احد الصحافيين انه وزميله "اجبرا" من قبل خاطفيهما "على اشهار اسلامهما تحت تهديد السلاح". وقال سنتاني لشبكة "سي ان ان" الاميركية "كان ذلك شيء علينا ان نفعله لانهم كانوا مسلحين". 

Speaking to Fox News after their release, Centanni indicated the "conversion" was not real.

"We were forced to convert to Islam at gunpoint, and don't get me wrong here, I have the highest respect for Islam, and learned a lot of very good things about it, but it was something we felt we had to do, because they had the guns, and we didn't know what the hell was going on," he told Fox.​
المصدر (بالعربي ) جريدة ايلاف 

ايلاف سياسة
2006 الأحد 27 أغسطس 

أعلنا اسلامهما بعد إنتهاء المهلة المحددة لقتلهما
الافراج عن الصحافيين المخطوفين في غزة 

خلف خلف من رام الله - القدس، وكالات: 
قال ستيف سينتاني احد صحافيين فوكس نيوز اللذين اختطفا في غزة وافرج عنهما الاحد، انه وزميله "اجبرا" من قبل خاطفيهما "على اشهار اسلامهما تحت تهديد السلاح". وقال سنتاني لشبكة "سي ان ان" الاميركية "كان ذلك شيء علينا ان نفعله لانهم كانوا مسلحين". 
http://www.elaph.com/ElaphWeb/Politics/2006/8/172521.htm

المصدر (بالانكليزية) cnn سي ان ان 
http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/08/27/fox.journalists/index.html

مع تحياتي *


----------



## تونى تون (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

حقيقى انتا هايل يا استاز رياض وربنا يبركك وتزداد بالمعلومات وتزودنا اكتر وتكشف ما يخفيه الاسلام


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

رائع أخ رياض لم أكن أتصور يوماً أن الأمور سوف تتغير بهاذا الشكل


----------



## جورج مايكل (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

سلام ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا وملكنا كلنا يسوع المسيح معكم
بالنسبه للتسجيل الذى أورده المسلمون  للأسقف وطبعا احنا مش متأكدين ان هو اسقف ولا شخص عادى تم تقليده فواحد من الذين تكلموا واضح أنه مش مسيحى من أصله وطريقته اسلاميه مكشوفه
يعنى خلينا فى صوت الشخص الأول اللى منعرفش هو أسقف ولا لا  هوبيقول بتجيله حالات ارتداد كتيره ممكن الكتير ده يكون حالتين فى الأسبوع مثلا وبالنسبه ليه ده كتير جدا ولأقتطاع التسجيل لم يوضح لنا هل الحالات دى كلها منفعش معاها نصيحه بس أنا متأكد أنه بينفع ن الأزهر لغا جلسات النصح والمشوره علشان بتعطل الأسلمه وهما مستعجلين (الأزهر)علشان بيقبضوا من السعوديهمبالغ جامده مش عايزين المبالغ دى تتأثر وهى مصدر دخل لا يستهان به 
وهناك بعض حالات ابتزاز يعنى يجى شخص مسيحى أو مسيحيه أو بيت كامل يقولوا للكنيسه هتدونا فلوس ولا نسلم وهم يدونا فلوس  يعنى طريقه للوى دراع الكنيسه وكل واحد له طريقته
وأنا شفت الحالات ديه بنفسى يعنى مش بنتكلم من فراغ 
ونظرا لأن ظروف البلد الاقتصاديه والغلاء صعبه جدا وعدم القدره على الزواج فضعاف الايمان ممكن يعملوا اى حاجه علشان يعيشوا
يعنى الموضوع كله ملهوش دعوه بأن الاسلام دين حقيقى ولا لاكل الحكايه ان الناس دى عايزه تعالج مشاكلها الدنيويه ببيع أخرتهم
ولوكان أى واحد بيسلم من أجل الاسلام ذاته ييجى ويقولنا ايه الدليل على نبوة نبى الاسلام وازاى محمد نبى الاسلام ضحىواتهان علشانه  وايه المعجزه العطيمه اللى عملها معاه علشان يغير دينه


----------



## الحوت (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*يدوم صليبكم احبائي


لنتابع معا ..


تقارير تتحدث عن اعتناق آلاف المسلمين للمسيحية في فرنسا​

دبي- حيان نيوف 

قالت تقارير صحفية أن 15 ألف مسلم يعتنقون المسيحية سنويا في فرنسا، وأن معظمهم يخفي أمره عن مجتمعه تخوفا من تعرضه "للنبذ". إلا أن زعيم المنظمات الإسلامية في فرنسا شكك في صحة هذه الأرقام رغم تشديده على أن اعتناق الأديان الأخرى "حرية شخصية لا سلطة لأي شخص عليها". 

وأوردت الطبعة الدولية لصحيفة "زي نيوز" الهندية الثلاثاء 6-2-2007، أن المسلمين الذين يعتنقون المسيحية ينبذون من قبل عائلاتهم ويتلقون تهديدات بالقتل، مشيرة إلى أن عشرة آلاف مسلم اعتنقوا الكاثوليكية فيما اعتنق 5 آلاف منهم البروتستانتية.


http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2007/02/06/31438.htm*


----------



## الحوت (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*مسلسل جديد يحكي قصة حياة الشيخ الفحام
شيخ الأزهر الأسبق*








http://www.dailymotion.com/lustprophet/video/2767615​


----------



## الحوت (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*حملة لمنظمة أمريكية بسبب سعودي اعتنق المسيحية​

دبي – العربية.نت 

شنت منظمة مسيحية لحقوق الإنسان تعرف بمنظمة الشأن المسيحي العالمي (ICC) حملة على الحكومة السعودية استنادا إلى معلومات بلغتها حول اعتقال مواطن سعودي اعتنق المسيحية.

وتزعم المنظمة أن الحكومة السعودية اعتقلت عماد العبادي (30 سنة) يوم 31 أكتوبر 2004 أثناء عودته لمنزله برفقة ابنه، حيث رافقته الشرطة إلى أن أوصل ابنه من المدرسة إلى منزله، ومن ثم اعتقل ونقل إلى أحد سجون مدينة جدة (غرب السعودية).

وفي بيان لها قالت المنظمة إن عماد الذي اعتنق المسيحية قبل عامين، وهو متزوج ولديه أربعة أبناء اعتقل وأودع سجن في جدة. وفي حديث هاتفي مع المنظمة ادعت والدة عماد من أستراليا أن ابنها الذي هاتفها لاحظت ضعفا في صوته "وكأنه تعرض للتعذيب لإجباره على العودة للإسلام" على حد زعمها. وتقول المنظمة إن عماد ليس أول سعودي يعتقل بسبب تنصره وإنما – بحسب المنظمة – هناك ثلاث أو أربع سعوديين تم اعتقالهم بسبب تنصرهم.

يجدر بالذكر أن المملكة العربية السعودية صنفت كـ" دولة مثيرة لقلق خاص"، وذلك في تقرير حرية الأديان السنوي الذي صدر يوم 15 سبتمبر 2004 والذي احتج على عدم سماح المملكة بأنشطة تبشير، أو إقامة أماكن للعبادة لغير المسلمين. ومن المعروف أن هذا التقرير يصدر سنويا من مكتب حكومي تم تأسيسه في عام 1999م بناء على قرار صدر في الكونغرس الأمريكي يطالب الولايات المتحدة بدور ضد الدول التي تصنف على أنها دول لا تتيح حرية الأديان.

وكان هذا القرار من أول القرارات التي نجحت كتلة المحافظين الجدد في تمريرها في الكونغرس الأمريكي أثناء عهد الرئيس الأمريكي السابق بيل كلنتون وكان القرار الأصلي يطالب بمقاطعة هذه الدول إلا أنه تم تخفيفه، بعد تدخل اللوبي اليهودي خشية تصنيف إسرائيل على أنها من تلك الدول بحكم أن إسرائيل تمنع التبشير للمسيحية. وتمنع الحكومة السعودية مواطنيها بتبديل دينهم بناء على قواعد الشريعة الإسلامية التي تمنع الارتداد عن الإسلام.

http://www.alarabiya.net/Articlep.aspx?S=8812*


----------



## الحوت (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*جدل في الأردن حول عمليات تبشير وتنصير للاجئين العراقيين 
http://www.iraqcenter.net/vb/showthread.php?t=25934


مئات الأكراد في إقليم كردستان يتحولون إلى الديانة المسيحية 
http://www.ankawa.com/forum/index.php/topic,40894.0.html


سته ملايين مسلم يتركون الاسلام ويعتنقون المسيحيه كل عام من افرقيا فقط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVAxMp8Jpa8


المتنصرون في اليمن مهددين بالاعدام 
http://www.humum.net/humum/2006/yem0725.shtml


مفتي ماليزيا يقول بان 100 الف ماليزي تركوا الاسلام
http://ibloga.blogspot.com/2006/07/100000-malaysian-muslims-opt-out-of.html*


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

ربنا يبارك تعبك أخ رياض بالنسبة لموضوع التنصير و التشيع في الأردن لقد كتبت عنه موضوع في قسم الأعضاء المباركين وكنت أنت أيضاً من السباقين ربنا يبارك تعبك بإنتظار ردوود الإخوة المسلمين على الموضوع


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*



جورج مايكل قال:


> سلام ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا وملكنا كلنا يسوع المسيح معكم
> بالنسبه للتسجيل الذى أورده المسلمون  للأسقف وطبعا احنا مش متأكدين ان هو اسقف ولا شخص عادى تم تقليده فواحد من الذين تكلموا واضح أنه مش مسيحى من أصله وطريقته اسلاميه مكشوفه
> يعنى خلينا فى صوت الشخص الأول اللى منعرفش هو أسقف ولا لا  هوبيقول بتجيله حالات ارتداد كتيره ممكن الكتير ده يكون حالتين فى الأسبوع مثلا وبالنسبه ليه ده كتير جدا ولأقتطاع التسجيل لم يوضح لنا هل الحالات دى كلها منفعش معاها نصيحه بس أنا متأكد أنه بينفع ن الأزهر لغا جلسات النصح والمشوره علشان بتعطل الأسلمه وهما مستعجلين (الأزهر)علشان بيقبضوا من السعوديهمبالغ جامده مش عايزين المبالغ دى تتأثر وهى مصدر دخل لا يستهان به
> وهناك بعض حالات ابتزاز يعنى يجى شخص مسيحى أو مسيحيه أو بيت كامل يقولوا للكنيسه هتدونا فلوس ولا نسلم وهم يدونا فلوس  يعنى طريقه للوى دراع الكنيسه وكل واحد له طريقته
> ...



أخي العزيز لقد سبق أن دخلت هذه القصة على المنتدى قصة الشماس الذي أسلم ولقد شاهدنا مشهد الرجل و بدا عليه الإرتياب و عدم الراحة و قد سمعنا أصوات الضحكات من الخلف و جميعنا يعلم أن القصة مفبركة و موضوع هذه القصة قديم فنحن نعرف أن من يتركون المسيحية من أجل مصالح خاصة و بنعلم أن بعضهم يعود الى المسيحية و قد كتبت الكثير من القصص حول هذا الموضوع و للعلم أنا من أكثر المتابعين لمواضيع المنتديات الإسلامية ووجدة أن أغلبية القصص المطروحة حول أسلمت بعض الأشخاص هي مجرد قصص خيالية أما بخصوص إسلام بعض الأشخاص في الدول الأروبية الأغلبية العظمى منهم يتركون الإسلام و قد سبق و أحضرت تقرير حول الموضوع و نحن نعلم أن برج التجارة قد فتح عيون الكثيريين في الدول الأوربية عن حقيقة الإسلام و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا عزيزي و شكراً على مرورك


----------



## الحوت (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*



Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعبك أخ رياض بالنسبة لموضوع التنصير و التشيع في الأردن لقد كتبت عنه موضوع في قسم الأعضاء المباركين وكنت أنت أيضاً من السباقين ربنا يبارك تعبك بإنتظار ردوود الإخوة المسلمين على الموضوع



*اهلا عزيزي دارك ..

نحن غير محتاجين لردودهم لانها لا تقدم ولا تؤخر والفاصل بيننا وبينهم هو اعدادنا واعداهم :smil16: *


----------



## الحوت (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*المؤتمر الأول للمتنصرين

http://www.tbntv.net/Conference.htm

*​


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

أخي أحمد إبراهيم 
هذه ليست معلومة جديدة بخصوص أحمد ديدات فالجميع يعلم بما فيهم المسلمين
بأن أحمد ديدات من الاحمدية و يمكنك أن تتأكد بنفسك 

أما بخصوص أنيس شروش فلم يعرفه جل المعرفة
مع أنه الوحيد الذي إستتطاع هزيمة الداعية أحمد ديدات و له مناظرات في هذا المضمار فقد غفل أحمد ديدات أن هناك مسيحيين شرقيين يستطيعون الرد عليه عندهم باع طويل في حوار الأديان و خصوصاص بين الإسلام و المسيحية فبعض فضائح ديدات في مناظراته مع الدكتور العلامة أنيس شروش 
أصبح أحمد ديدات من الماضي


----------



## الحوت (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*اضحك من قلبك و شاهد اختبار مسيحات يقولون انهم اصبحوا مسلمين

http://freecopticvoice.com/fcv/video/islam-girls-25-5-2007.wmv*


----------



## الحوت (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2007/05/30/34988.htm


بعد معركة قضائية دامت ست سنوات

محكمة ماليزية ترفض شطب "مسلمة" عن هوية امرأة تحولت للمسيحية








المحكمه رفضت  لكي لاتفتح النار  علي نفسها مما سياتون لتغير الديانه  
والصوره تظهر  المسليمن يقفون ينتظرون حكم  محاكمهم  
لكي  تنصف اسلامهم*​


----------



## الحوت (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2007/06/04/35143.html


تخلت عنه أسرته إثر مرضه فاعتنى به المبشرون



كنيسة بالكويت ترمم قبرا يضم رفات أول كويتي مسلم تحول للمسيحية[/COLOR]






المتنصر عيسي ابن ابراهيم


----------



## الحوت (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

* الصين ستصبح أكبر بلد مسيحي في العالم خلال السنوات العشر أو الخمسة عشر القادمة 

http://arabic.rnw.nl/currentaffairs/cur23050702















البوذيين والشيوعيين في الصين يتركون الشرك والكفر ويذهبون الي المسيح بالالف بل بالملايين *


----------



## الحوت (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*
الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد عن الإسلام لفتوي الرضاعة


http://www.elfagr.org/TestAjaxNews.aspx?secidMenu=1949*


----------



## الحوت (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*الأزهر يعترف بعجزه في مواجهة حملات التنصير بالدول الأفريقية

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2007/06/04/35143.html*


----------



## Ahmed Maher (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*تقرير لشبكة CNN يؤكد أن الإسلام هو الدين الأكثر نموا وانتشارا فى المجتمع الأمريكى.
http://www.cnn.com/WORLD/9704/14/egypt.islam/*


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*



Ahmed Maher قال:


> *تقرير لشبكة CNN يؤكد أن الإسلام :close_temهو الدين الأكثر نموا وانتشارا فى المجتمع الأمريكى.
> http://www.cnn.com/WORLD/9704/14/egypt.islam/*



و الآن تقبل الصدمة :spor22:التي تفيد أنه بعد أحداث 11 ستمبير تشير إلى أن الإسلام إنهار فعلياً و إليك هذا التقرير الذي سوف يدمر آمالك يا محمدي 


و الآن إليك تكذيب الخبر :gy0000:من هذا الموقع باللغة الإنجليزية حول أكثر الديانات إنتشاراً في الولايات المتحدة :smil7:



> Data for Islam reveals that the growing number of Muslims is due primarily to the higher than average birth-rates and consequent population growths of Muslim countries and communities.
> 
> In 2006, countries with a Muslim majority had an average population growth rate of 1.8% per year (when weighted by percentage Muslim and population size).[1] This compares with a world population growth rate of 1.12% per year.[2]
> According to the World Christian Encyclopaedia, between 1990 and 2000, Islam received around 865,558 converts each year. This compares with an approximate 2,883,011 converts each year for Christianity during the same period.[3]
> ...





> Contrary to what Muslims claim, Islam is not the fastest growing religion in America, and quoting news broadcasters and politicians (who get their information from CAIR) does not make it true. Here are the facts from Adherents.com[6]
> 
> From the ARIS polls, 1990 and 2000, percent of change:
> 
> ...



الدليل هنا على هذا الرابط


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

و الآن إليك تحطيم آمالك يا من تدعي أن الإسلام ينتشر في أمريكا تفضل إسمع بنفسك و للاسف 75 بالمائة من الذين يعتنقون الإسلام في أمؤيكا يتركونه فوراً تفضل دليل و الإقتباس على الله تعرف تقرأ إنجليزي



> New Muslim Converts Leave Islam within a Few Years
> According to research by Dr. Ilyas Ba-Yunus[1], 75% of New Muslim Converts in the US leave Islam within a few years. Listen to the clip detailing this research.


----------



## Ahmed Maher (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*يا أخى طيب شوف المصدر اللى بتجيب منه معلوماتك وبعد كده اتكلم.. موقع wikiislam زى موقع wikipedia وموقع wikimapia ممكن حضرتك تسجل فيه وتكتب موضوع ان المسيحيين 99% من سكان العالم انما انا جايبلك خبر من اكبر شبكة اخبار امريكية ..وحتى الفيديوهات من موقع youtube اللى بيتكلم فيها هما اصحابها يعنى مفيش اى مجال للغش والتلفيق. وسبحان الله الخبر اللى انت جبته بيؤكد بالأرقام ان انتشار الاسلام اضعاف انتشار المسيحية..وانت اللى قلت مش انا..
على فكرة انا ولله الحمد بتكلم وافهم انجليزى احسن منك.. انت مش بتكلم واحد جاهل انا بدرس انجليزى من 12 سنة ومن 6 سنين دراستى وكتبى كلها مافهاش كلمة مش انجليزى.
وانصحك انت اللى تقوى العربى بتاعك اسمها أمريكا مش أمؤيكا..
لو مش عايزنى اتكلم كنتوا كتبتوا على الموضوع من الاول ممنوع دخول المسلمين..مش نرد بأدب وبدلائل واضحة وصريحة ونلاقيكوا بتشتموا. وتحذفوا المشاركات كمان..يلا شدوا حيلكم واحذفوا المشاركة دى زى ماحذفتوا المشاركتين بتوع امبارح.. يلا ورونا الهمة.
*


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

هات خلينا شوي شوي نرد عليك عشان نكشف إلك بعض الحقائق

يا 





> أخى طيب شوف المصدر اللى بتجيب منه معلوماتك وبعد كده اتكلم.. موقع wikiislam زى موقع wikipedia وموقع wikimapia ممكن حضرتك تسجل فيه وتكتب موضوع ان المسيحيين 99% من سكان العالم انما انا جايبلك خبر من اكبر شبكة اخبار امريكية ..وحتى الفيديوهات من موقع youtube اللى بيتكلم فيها هما اصحابها يعنى مفيش اى مجال للغش والتلفيق. وسبحان الله الخبر اللى انت جبته بيؤكد بالأرقام ان انتشار الاسلام اضعاف انتشار المسيحية..وانت اللى قلت مش انا..


إنته الصراحة عايش في وهم 
موقع ويكي إسلام إقتبس من مجموعة مواقع و هي دراسات من مواقع محايدة و شكلك مش قارئ الموضوع من الأساس لإنك ما بدك تستوعب وعايش في مواقع المراحيض الإسلامية
الدراسات مأخوذة من مواقع إحصائية وهي كما كتبت في إقتباسي من موقع www.Adherents.com و لا كمان بدك تنكر ثاني شيء دعمت ردودي بإثباتات بدك تحاول تنكرها وحاجة تانية بتعرف ما هي الطوائف المسيحية المنتشرة لما تعرف ما المقصود ب New age  و الطوائف المسيحية الآخرى تعال إتكلم ماشي يا حبيبي كمان يا أستاذ و ليه إنته زعلان البهائية أكثر إنتشاراً من الإسلام أضعاف المرات واخد بالك يا عزيزي 



> على فكرة انا ولله الحمد بتكلم وافهم انجليزى احسن منك.. انت مش بتكلم واحد جاهل انا بدرس انجليزى من 12 سنة ومن 6 سنين دراستى وكتبى كلها مافهاش كلمة مش انجليزى.
> وانصحك انت اللى تقوى العربى بتاعك اسمها أمريكا مش أمؤيكا..
> لو مش عايزنى اتكلم كنتوا كتبتوا على الموضوع من الاول ممنوع دخول المسلمين..مش نرد بأدب وبدلائل واضحة وصريحة ونلاقيكوا بتشتموا. وتحذفوا المشاركات كمان..يلا شدوا حيلكم واحذفوا المشاركة دى زى ماحذفتوا المشاركتين بتوع امبارح.. يلا ورونا الهمة.


إنته شوف مع مين حضرتك بتتكلم الأول و بعدين تعال ناقشني ماشي يا حبيبي 
وثاني شيء أنا مش جاهل و بلاش نبلش من أولها شتايم ماشي يا عم إحترم نفسك فاهم 

نحن لا نشتم أنتم الذين تشتمون فهل إذا إنتقدنا نبي الإسلام و قلنا أنه سارق و زاني ووووووو 
و اتينا لك بالدليل نكون بنشتم كيف ذالك . أما أنتم فدائماً تشتمون عقائدنا و تشتموننا و تسيؤون الى المسيح فأي دين شيطاني هذا ....


----------



## Ahmed Maher (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*هدى أعصابك مالك اتعصبت كده ليه؟
هسألك سؤال.. ايه المصدر الموثوق فيه اكتر CNN ولا wikiislam ؟ 
وبعدين ايه حكاية المراحيض دى معاك.. حتى امبارح برده..مشاركاتك كده هتبقى ريحتها وحشة.
حاجة كمان انا ماليش دعوة new age ولا old age انا ليا فى موضوعك كلمة christianity اللى مايختلفش عليها اثنين
لو زى مابتقول البهائية اكثرنموا (مش انتشارا زى مابتقول) من الاسلام بأضعاف المرات فهى اكثر نموا من المسيحية بأضعاف أضعاف المرات.. والخبر بتاعك هو اللى بيقول انا ماجبتش حاجة من عندى.
وماتزعلش يا سيدى انت بتتكلم 7 لغات ومعاك 5 نوبل ولا تزعل خالص.وعلى فكرة انا مابلشتش انت اللى بلشت.
أما بالنسبة لافتراءك على أشرف خلق الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم..فربنا مطلع على كل اللى بتقوله وبتكتبه وهرد عليك من كتاب الله عز وجل.
{يَوْمَ تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَلْسِنَتُهُمْ وَأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُم بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ } (24) سورة النــور
وفى النهاية أتحداك انك تجيب من مشاركاتى اى شئ يسئ للمسيح عليه السلام زى ماحضرتك بتقول.



*


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

هههههههههه أضحكتني يا عزيز بدي اسالك ما هو مرجع وكالت أنباء السي إن إن لأحظ الإقتباس مزبوط و ركز يا أستاذ الإنجليزي معاي ركز شويه حلون الكلام المهم باللون الأحمر 



> Contrary to what Muslims claim, Islam is not the fastest growing religion in America, and quoting news broadcasters and politicians (who get their information from CAIR) does not make it true. Here are the facts from Adherents.com[6



رح أكرر ليك الإقتباس ممكن تستوعب معاي 

1- who get their information from CAIR) does not make it true. Here are the facts from Adherents.com.
2-who get their information from CAIR) does not make it true. Here are the facts from Adherents.com
3-who get their information from CAIR) does not make it true. Here are the facts from Adherents.com.
أه يا ذكي فهمت بقى و لا ليساتك مش مقتنع 

حاجة تانية أثبتت ليا جهلك طائفة ال new age هي من الطوائف الإنجيلية البروتستنية و أيضاً هناك طائفة أخرى تدعى ال paptise وهما أكثر الطوائف المسيحية البروتستنية المنتشرة أما ال christianty فيقصد بها الطوائف الأخرى يا هذا فهمت ما أعنيه و لا ليساتك حتنكر كمان .

يا عم أنتم تسيؤون للمسيح و أمه كيف هذا سوف أعطيك امثلة
1- يزعم محمد أنه سوف يتزوج من مريم العذراء في الجنة.
2- تدعون أن محمد الذي أتى بكل مبوقات الدنيا أفضل من عيسى و منزلته أن الله سوف يجلسه معه في العرش
3- و تدعون أن محمد لو أتى في زمن عيسى سوف يتبعه محمد.
4- تزعمون أن الإنجيل هو محرف و أن يسوع ليس هو نفسه عيسى إبن مريم (المسيح القرآني)
5- تنكرون لاهوت المسيح.
6- تعتبرون أن المسيحيين كفار و مشركين.
7- تشبهونهم بالقردة و الخنازير و المغضوب عليهم و غيرهم من الالقاب.
8- تلعنوهم في المساجد و في صلواتكم و في خطبكم هذه الدعاوي و الصلوات جزء من عقيدتكم حيث لا تقبل صلواتكم دون لعنهم.
9- يمنع التشبه بهم بأي شكل من الأشكال.
10- حرضكتم رسول الإسلام بقتالهم .

فهناك إختلاف كبير بين مسيحكم القرآني( الذي هو شخصيه و همية من خيالكم إقتبسها محمد من التراث الهرطوقي الغنوسي الذي كان منتشر في شبه الجزيرة العربية)

و مسيحنا (الإله الظاهر بالجسد يسوع المسيح) 

وهناك الكثير الكثير من الأمور فلا تدعي أنكم لا تسيئون الى المسيح ماشي يا أستاذ

أنا لا أفتري على رسولك أنا أتكلم عن حقائق و أنت تعتبرها أنها مسلمات و قداسة فما بالك لما تشرب بول الرسول غلي حيدخلك الجنة يا محمدي 
أنا لا ألومك أنا ألوم البيئة التي تربيت فيها فعندما نتحاور نتحاور مع عقلاء المسلمين الذين يستخدمون عقولهم بس لا أكثر و لا أقل 
حيث الأغلبية التي نراها هي عبارة عن .....................


----------



## Ahmed Maher (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*الاقتباس اللى انت فرحان بيه بيقول ان المعلومات غير موثوق فيها لان مصدرها منظمة CARE وهى منظمة للعلاقات الامريكية الاسلامية Council On American-Islamic Relations طيب وأنا معاك فى الكلام ده..بس ايه رأيك فى تقرير أكبر شبكة أخبار فى أمريكا لما تكتب ان الاسلام هو الدين الأسرع نموا فى الولايات المتحدة.. وطبعا اللى كاتب التقرير مش مسلمين ولا حتى مصدره مسلمين.. فى الحالة دى يكون كلام مين أصح؟
أما بالنسبة لطائفة New Age اللى بتقول انها تتبع البروتستانت .. فأنا سائل زميل لى مسيحى قبل كده عن الفرق بين الطوائف المسيحية وقالى إن البروتستانت مهرطقين ومن أكثر طوائف المسيحية انحرافا وقال باللفظ انهم بيعتبروا السيدة مريم بلا قيمة بعد ولادتها للمسيح وضرب لى مثل كأن خزنة فيها ماسة لما تاخد الماسة فالخزنة تصبح بلا قيمة. 
وحاطط نقط ليه فى الاخر ومكملتش كلامك اكتب مراحيض زى كل مرة علشان المشاركة تبقى ريحتها حلوة زى كل مرة.
أما عن الافتراءات التى تدعى أنها حقائق..فبالرغم من أنفك وأنف كل حاقد على الإسلام وعلى المسلمين.سيظل الإسلام عزيزا بإذن الله..
كنائس انجلترا واكندا أباحت زواج الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء ..أى انحراف بعد هذا ثم تدعون كذبا أن الإسلام دين غرائز.. 

*


----------



## Ahmed Maher (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*Fastest-growing religion*







  The second-largest religion in the world after Christianity, Islam is also the fastest-growing religion. In the United States, for example, nearly 80 percent of the more than 1,200 mosques have been built in the past 12 years. 
   Some scholars see an emerging Muslim renaissance as Islam takes root in many traditionally Christian communities. 
*Islam has drawn converts from all walks of life, most notably African-Americans. Former NAACP President Benjamin Chavis, who joined the Nation of Islam recently, personifies the trend*.


----------



## fakhry2010 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

 اكبر دليل على انتشار المسيحيه شاهد القنوات المسيحيه وانت تشوف  الى كانو مسلمين ودخلو ىف المسيحيه يبشرون بالمسيحيه  على القنوات الفضائيه


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

ومين قالك إلك إنو أكثر الديانات إنتشاراً هو الإسلام في الولايات المتحدة لم يذكر التقرير ذلك لا من قريب و لا من بعيد ماذا يعني التقرير
قوله أكثر الديانات نمواً في العالم ولم يقصد إنتشاراً و سبب نموه هو زيادة معدلات النمو في الدول الإسلامية لأن نسبة النمو السكاني في الدول الكبيرة كبير جداً و الحاجة الأخرى هي زيادة معدلات الهجرة لم يلمح التقرير التقرير بأي شكل من الأشكال أن أكثر الديانات إنتشار هو الإسلام في الولايات المتحدة تعال نقرأ الخبر و نتأكد و نراجع كلامك المزعوم و أنا أستغرب أنك تقول أنك تدعي اللغة الإنجليزية 

تعال نترجم الخبر و نثبت جهلك أسف على التعبير و لكنك أحبط آمالي

The second-largest religion in the world after Christianity, Islam is also the fastest-growing religion.
يقول الخبر ثاني أكبر الديانات في العالم و أن الإسلام أيضاً أكثر الديانات نمواً و بعد هذه الكلمة نرى نقطة فولي ستوب نكمل الترجمة يا أبو اللغة الإنجليزية 

In the United States, for example, nearly 80 percent of the more than 1,200 mosques have been built in the past 12 years. 
Some scholars see an emerging Muslim renaissance as Islam takes root in many traditionally Christian communities.

تقول الترجمة هنا 
في الولايات المتّحدةِ، على سبيل المثال، تقريباً 80 بالمائة أكثر مِنْ 1,200 مسجد بُنِيتْ في السَنَوات الـ12 الماضية.
يَرى عصرُ نهضة إسلاميُ صاعدُ بعض العلماء بينما يَتجذّرُ إسلامَ في الكثيرِ الجالياتِ المسيحيةِ تقليدياً

Islam has drawn converts from all walks of life, most notably African-Americans. Former NAACP President Benjamin Chavis, who joined the Nation of Islam recently, personifies the trend

نترجم هذه الفقرة يا أستاذ 
كسب الإسلامُ المتحوّلين من كافة مناحي الحياة بشكل خاص الإفارقة الحاصلين على الجنسية الأمريكية  الرئيس السابق لل NAACP (بنجامين تشيفز) إنضم مؤخراً الى أمة الإسلام يشخص هذا الإتجاه.

أرأية يا أستاذ لم يذكر المقال أن الإسلام أكثر الديانات إنتشاراً أو نمواً في الولايات المتحدة بل ذكر الأكبر نمواً في العالم فلماذا تخلط الأوراق


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*



Ahmed Maher قال:


> *الاقتباس اللى انت فرحان بيه بيقول ان المعلومات غير موثوق فيها لان مصدرها منظمة CARE وهى منظمة للعلاقات الامريكية الاسلامية Council On American-Islamic Relations طيب وأنا معاك فى الكلام ده..بس ايه رأيك فى تقرير أكبر شبكة أخبار فى أمريكا لما تكتب ان الاسلام هو الدين الأسرع نموا فى الولايات المتحدة.. وطبعا اللى كاتب التقرير مش مسلمين ولا حتى مصدره مسلمين.. فى الحالة دى يكون كلام مين أصح؟
> أما بالنسبة لطائفة New Age اللى بتقول انها تتبع البروتستانت .. فأنا سائل زميل لى مسيحى قبل كده عن الفرق بين الطوائف المسيحية وقالى إن البروتستانت مهرطقين ومن أكثر طوائف المسيحية انحرافا وقال باللفظ انهم بيعتبروا السيدة مريم بلا قيمة بعد ولادتها للمسيح وضرب لى مثل كأن خزنة فيها ماسة لما تاخد الماسة فالخزنة تصبح بلا قيمة.
> وحاطط نقط ليه فى الاخر ومكملتش كلامك اكتب مراحيض زى كل مرة علشان المشاركة تبقى ريحتها حلوة زى كل مرة.
> أما عن الافتراءات التى تدعى أنها حقائق..فبالرغم من أنفك وأنف كل حاقد على الإسلام وعلى المسلمين.سيظل الإسلام عزيزا بإذن الله..
> ...



تعال هنيه مين ضحك عليك وحكالك لك أن جميع البروتستنت مهرطقين من أين أتيت بهذه المعلومة يا أستاذ إسمحلي إنو صاحبك الذي أثبت لك جهله :banned: في هذه النقطة 
بالعكس أن بروتستنتي و نقدس مريم العذراء و نحترمها لأنها قديسة و لها مكانة خاصة في قلوب جميع المسيحيين و نسمي كنائسنا لأنها أم الإله 
 فيا ريت ما تخلط الأوراق و أنا أعرف من هم المتجددين و أيضاً المعمادانيين وجميع هذه الطوائف أعضاء في مجلس الكنائس و هي واحدة في كنيسة المسيح و ليست مهرطقة 
المهرطقين هم السبتيين و شهود يهوة هاؤلاء ليسو من الطوائف المسيحية ماشي يا أبو العريف
لما توخذ معلومة من منتديات المراحيض الإسلامية تأكد منها يا أستاذ 
:banned:
و بالرغم من أنفك محمد نبي الإسلام إبن أمنة الزانية هو إبن زنا و قاطع طريق و زاني و قاتل و إخترق جميع الوصايا العشرة و هو الآن في جهنم النار يحترق مع إبليس و أتباعه إستتطاع أن يضحك على أمة الميار مسلم الوثنيين و بالدليل و البرهان أستطيع أن أثبت كلامي محمدك مدان مدان مدان.


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*




> Islam in Fast Demise
> In Africa Alone Everyday, 16,000 Muslims Leave Islam
> By Ali Sina
> Hitler said if a lie is repeated often enough and long enough, it would come to be perceived as truth. One such lie often repeated is “Islam is the fastest growing religion”.
> ...




Reffrance website


----------



## Ahmed Maher (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*شكرا على الترجمة الضعيفة مع إنى الحمد لله فى غنى عنها.. حضرتك لزقت النص الانجليزى فى قاموس الوافى أو أى قاموس تانى تعبان وبعد كده حطيته فى المشاركة فعكيت الدنيا وحطيت المفعول قبل الفاعل بص كده...* يَرى عصرُ نهضة إسلاميُ صاعدُ بعض العلماء بينما يَتجذّرُ إسلامَ في الكثيرِ الجالياتِ المسيحيةِ تقليدي..*
بالذمة دى ترجمة..وكمان الحتة بتاعة المساجد اللى تم بناءها معنى الفقرة ان كل المساجد الموجودة اكتر من 1200 وتم بناء 80% منها فى اخر 12 سنة..مش تم بناء 1200 فى اخر 12 سنة زى ما انت كاتب .. ذاكر شوية وبلاش تستخدم القواميس التعبانة دى..المهم احنا مش فى حصة انجليزى..وبعدين سيبنا من موضوع ال Full Stop .. المهم إن التقرير بيثبت ان اعداد معتنقى الاسلام فى الولايات المتحدة ولله الحمد فى ازدياد مستمر وهم ناس ناجحين ومتميزين فى اعمالهم والفيديو اللى انا حاطه عن انتشار الإسلام فى ولاية تكساس بيأكد الكلام ده واطمن خالص مش مسلمين اللى عاملينه.وعلى فكرة ايه رأيك فى طائفة البروتستانت اللى بتتباهى انها من اكثر الطوائف نموا فى الولايات المتحدة..وياريت تعمل بنصيحتى وتبطل نرفزة وعصبية علشان صحتك على فكرة انا دكتور بشرى. وبعشق اللغة الانجليزية وكلمة جاهل دى مش هرد عليها المرة دى.
*


----------



## Ahmed Maher (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

أستغفر الله العظيم... فداك نفسى وأبى وأمى يارسول الله
والله لتندم إنت واللى علمك الكلام ده يوم لا ينفع الندم..
أنا خارج من المناقشة السافلة دى مش ضعف منى ولله الحمد ولكن امتثالا لقول الله عز وجل..
{وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللّهِ يُكَفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلاَ تَقْعُدُواْ مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُواْ فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا مِّثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا} (140) سورة النساء


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

أه ما هو باين دكتور بشري ما عندوش ثقافة تعمل إيه يعني ضايع إيه يعني أنا مهندس و عندي ثقافة ومالو لو إستخدمت قاموس الوافي لماذا وجدت التكنولوجيا بالتحديد عشان الواحد يتعلم الثقافة من القرآن يمكن لو درست الطب من القرآن بدل علوم الغرب الكافر واخد بالك 
ليه بتتراجع بكلامك و بتلط الأوراق كعادتك أنت قلت أكثر ديانة إنتشاراً في أمريكا لماذا تراجعت في كلامك
أنا لم أنكر إنتشار الإسلامه في أمريكا كباقي الديانات الأخرى و للعلم أن أرفقت لك من موقع إحصائي أكثر الديانات إنتشاراً في أمريكاماشي يا باشا 

أما بخصوص بناء المساجد أنا معك هناك حرية دينية و لكن ما هو موقف السعودية في بناء الكنائس ل 2 مليون شخص من ضمنهم 50 ألف متنصر في السعودية هل يصح هذا طبعاً لا يصح 
و ما بالك ببناء حسينية بجانب الجوامع ههههههههههههههه حتقوم القيامة بين السنة و الشيعة يا دكتور

أما بخصوص كلمة جاهل فياريت تحترم نسك أنت الذي بدأت بالشتيمة يا دكتور ده مش كويس بمرتبتك عيب


----------



## mohamed abdo (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

الساده والسيدات الافاضل مدراء هذا المنتدى العظيم والله الذى لا اله الا هو انى لاعجز عن شكر كل من يلقى بالشبهات حول القران الكريم ورسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) لانى منذ مدة من الزمن لم اجد اهتمام من الشباب المسلم بدينه كما يوجد هذه الايام بسبب الشبهات التى تلقونها وولله لهذا امر طيب اقبل بسببه المسلمون على تعلم الدين وحتى من اقتنع بالكلام دون الرجوع الى اهل العلم فهنيئا له ما هو فيه وتمنياتى له بسعاده غامره فى الدنيا والاخره فارجوا من قرا هذا الرد ان يجتهد كل الاجتهاد فى اضافه شبهه جديده على القران ونبى الاسلام (صلى الله عليه وسلم )


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*



mohamed abdo قال:


> الساده والسيدات الافاضل مدراء هذا المنتدى العظيم والله الذى لا اله الا هو انى لاعجز عن شكر كل من يلقى بالشبهات حول القران الكريم ورسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) لانى منذ مدة من الزمن لم اجد اهتمام من الشباب المسلم بدينه كما يوجد هذه الايام بسبب الشبهات التى تلقونها وولله لهذا امر طيب اقبل بسببه المسلمون على تعلم الدين وحتى من اقتنع بالكلام دون الرجوع الى اهل العلم فهنيئا له ما هو فيه وتمنياتى له بسعاده غامره فى الدنيا والاخره فارجوا من قرا هذا الرد ان يجتهد كل الاجتهاد فى اضافه شبهه جديده على القران ونبى الاسلام (صلى الله عليه وسلم )



بالعكس هاذا واجبنا لا شكر على واجب و لكننا للأسف لا نتوجه بشبهاتنا لبسطاء المسلمين بل نتوجه الى عقلاء المسلمين الذين يسخدمون عقولهم في فهم بواطن الأمور حيث ندرك تماماً أن هناك فئة من الشباب المثقف التي سوف تتعرف تماماً على هذه التعاليم الشيطانية و على شخصية محمد فإذا كان بنظركم أشرف الخلق أثبتوا ذالك ثبت الله قلوبكم و قلوبنا الى الهدى و إذا كان محمد نبي من عند الله أثبتوا لنا ذالك و نتناقش في حوار و نقاش أدبي و علمي هادئ على ماهية القرآن و شخصية نبي الإسلام و كل المسائل الكبيرة و الصغير و إذا ثبتت التهم على المتهم فيجب إدانته 
ليأخذ العدل مجراه و كل إنسان له الحق أن يقرر 

و أقر لك أن هناك نسبة مثقفة تعرفت و درست و تعلمت عن الإسلام و تشكرنا لأننا فتحنا عقولهم و انارنا طريقهم الى طريق الحق و هو طريق الرب المخلص يسوع المسيح


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة كل دول هايخشوا النار كويس جدا

المهم سواء كانت الاخبار صحيحة او غير صحية واغلبها من مواقع  اجنبية ( وهى لها سمعة ممتازة فى تشوية الحقائق مثل الرسوم التى وضعوها لكنيسة تهدم والامن هو من يقوم بالامر فرد احد الناس عليهم وقالهم طيب مصورتوش لية قالوا منعونا من التصوير ودا طبعا غريب لانة  التصوير بيكون من اى مكان بالذات لواحد محترف ) 

عموما كويس جدا انهم ما جابوش وفاء قسطنطين و دكتورتا الفيوم وغيرهم من قساوسة ورهبان ( ولا صحيح هايقولك انهم كانوا معتنقين الاسم عنوة اى والله)  او ممكن يقولوك احنا مش بنعرف ناخد حقوقنا او مش بنعرف نعمل مظاهرات ىف الكتدرائية او زى ما عملوا فى الفيوم  عملوا مظاهرة داخل الدير والباب  الخلفى مفتوح وكانوا بيقولا خرجونا خير خير احنا تعودنا على دة خلاص
مع تحياتى شمس


----------



## fakhry2010 (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

  هم المسلمون يقتلون القتيل ويمشو فى جنازته يابنى اطهاد المسيحين من المسلمين معروف مقتل الكثير والكثير من حرق كنائس وقتل قسس وشباب مسيحين واختطاف بنات مسيحين وحاجات كثيره من سرقه ونهب وقتل  لما تيجى تتكلم يا شمس اتكلم بعد ماتعرف حقيقه المسلمين والقران من ناحيه القتل والسرقه :spor22::spor22::spor22:


----------



## mohamed abdo (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

هنيأ لكم المثقفين العاقلين المتفتحين الى رفعوا راسكم وخلوكم اشد يقينا ان الى انتم فيه صواب خلينا احنا فى الاميين المجانين المنغلقين الى هيودونا ورا الشمس بس انا نفسى اشوف شكلكم لما تغمضون اعينكم الغمضه الاخيره لا المثقفين هينفعوكم ولا الجهال وهدايه الرب تبارك وتعالى اليكم جميعا


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة كل دول هايخشوا النار كويس جدا
> 
> المهم سواء كانت الاخبار صحيحة او غير صحية واغلبها من مواقع  اجنبية ( وهى لها سمعة ممتازة فى تشوية الحقائق مثل الرسوم التى وضعوها لكنيسة تهدم والامن هو من يقوم بالامر فرد احد الناس عليهم وقالهم طيب مصورتوش لية قالوا منعونا من التصوير ودا طبعا غريب لانة  التصوير بيكون من اى مكان بالذات لواحد محترف )
> 
> ...



مش عاوزين جنتكم التي هي  بيت دعارة فاضحة تلك الجنة التي اوهمكم محمد بوجودها مش عارف ليه أشار محمد لكل ما هو جنسي في هذه الجنة بجوز لأنو إنسان شهواني


----------



## PeaceBeUponYou (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

Testomonies of former muslims who left Islam and embraced Jesus Christ as their Lord and Saviour

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-G-DwNRXW0  - Dr.Hormoz Shariat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDMsUZwuybI  - Abdul
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3MGML-tA6Q  - Reza
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PQtoiX6Waw  - Shahrokh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0I30uacfIU  - Hussain Andaryas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0XzHvpWHFg  - fariborz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uprN9_3gahc  - Nadereh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmZ617uwMNQ  - MahMoud
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MdM7rKEXM0  - A Muslim Lady
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AATFGfLPmqI  - Kamil 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP07enf478c  - Mohsen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb1kgfrjSe4  - David Naseer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90ozM2DmkaQ  - Khalil, A Radical Islamist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6DqUlrzGcc  - Taysir Abu Saada
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH_bUNDNRj4  - Ellie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36MyLRNsjXk  - Khosrow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jQGdQ6Tm9w  - Ali
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT25izw_NK4  - Interview with Dr.Emir and Ergun Caner 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3j9EDqFBS0  - Mohammed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJC0BzBzat8  - Dini
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uIOIG-mlE8  -  Zak Anani, Ibrahim Abdullah, Walid Shoabet - 3 former Islamic Terrorists
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPe8NtArqiE  - Why I Left Jihad, Walid Shoebat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUDzgSzODu8  - Simon Altaf 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmkpMLSOc6s  - Mohamed Amin, Former Muslim Imam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoyayndwXQ4  -  Samir Mohammed, Wahabi Muslim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxAvJDByZAE  - Farhad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fstow9n7MI  - Ahmed, Former Muslim missionary
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=454yyQ85hww  - Nomie, Fervent  Muslim Women
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tds8--EOEsk  - Dr.Mark Gabriel, Former Muslim imam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8nP8zsKzX8  - Kamran
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUlP7BZAkyU  - Zaheed Former Muslim priest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cS7zhZcC238  - Layla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Zkb5nK5x3Q  - Toufik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHiYzTzkGY8  - Assad 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgW8KRg-NkA  - Ali
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ewc4dDy8X4g  - Iranian Muslims

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxjpqOOaxdQ  - Sam Solomon, Former Muslim scholar 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP-zNYbe0c4  - Suhayr 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6tKXKkUcVo  -  Majed El Shafie, former muslim tortured for his faith in jesus 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3VQ85KBgXI  - Ora 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTWBZGlwCOo  - Farid 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEi-vy0GHTE  - Daniel Shayesteh, Former Teacher of Islam 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6Ks72keNQY  - Kouresh  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t7k0gjsu-M  - Naeem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEezLUsl0yg  - Rahim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgwdUW-LfMY  - Nasrin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWocqudX5Ow  - Dr.Ergun Caner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRqe04lA0lY  - Timothy Ibrahim, Former Muslim Preacher

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBULmWes5Hw  - Majed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdVnILalpeo  - 6 Million Muslims convert to Christianity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7VDxCicvXE  - Zak Anani, Former Muslim Terrorist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs1e-W4k0lE  - Dr.Emir Caner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ook2hWBWoJE  - Afshin Ziafat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf2pNORfLhQ  - Interview with Nonie Darwish
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYsJtiQZQLQ  - Aaliyah, Muslim Lady
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDh6R_AN32I  - Simon Altaf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJQUfDzxyHw  - Dr.Nasir K. Siddiki
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtcPnCRKBZI  - Jerry Rassamni, former Muslim militia fighter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi4rxzq28Lk  - Kamal Saleem, Ex-PLO-Terrorist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZM5T7Jb1-k  - Daveed, Author of, "My Year Inside Radical Islam"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auA7bPS1fGY  - Mohamed, Son of a Muslim Sheikh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyhVWmSrwEQ  - Emmanuel El Shareef
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zVp32haIdM  - Former Muslim woman Lydia 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvVLvbE3sYs  - Wagdi 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzIeX0YILQ4  - Matthew Ashimolowo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfPt9kHUJV8  - Dr. Jeremiah Cummings 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjiYXGLmk8w  - Rafique
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcnnUZrkwKs  - Zahir Ahmed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzfq4l3tCcM  - Manal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUmvk7V-n_Y  - Kuresh & John Newton 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R9CEUwJd5Q  - Mostafa 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUc_9pVUiI4  - Faisal


----------



## PeaceBeUponYou (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

Also, Please check this Youtube Channel which contains many testimonies of former muslims

http://www.youtube.com/user/Muslims4Jesus


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

thank u dear PeaceBeUponYou may god bless u


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

و الآن حلقة سؤال جرئ التي تبين مدى إنتشار المسيحية في الدول الإسلامية تقارير و نسب في  المغرب العربي و الجزائر و فرنسا و ايضاً في إيران منقولة هذه النسب من أشخاص من مصارد الحدث على حلقة سؤال جريء إليكم رابط الحلقة 

Right click and save as


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*المتنصرون يتزايدون...والدولة ملزمة بالرحمة معهم ... 


قيادات مسيحية: «المتنصرون» يتزايدون.. والدولة ملزمة باستعمال الرحمة معهم​

نقلا عن: المصري اليوم

1 مسرى 2007 - 7 أغسطس 2007 ميلادية*







*أكدت قيادات مسيحية من الطوائف الثلاث الرئيسية في مصر، أن كنائسهم تقبل انضمام مواطنين من اتباع المذاهب والديانات الأخري، وقال القمص مرقص عزيز كاهن الكنيسة المعلقة، تعليقا علي قضية «محمد حجازي» الذي رفع دعوي قضائية لإثبات مسيحيته: كيف نرفض شخصا يطلب الانضمام إلينا عن قناعة، والكنيسة تتأكد مليون مرة قبل قبول أعضاء جدد لتضمن قناعة المواطن بالمسيحية، وأنه لا يسعي لأغراض أخري.

وأوضح القمص مرقص أن قضية حجازي تمثل حالة فردية، مشيرا إلي أن عدد المتنصرين يزداد يوميا، وطالب الدولة باستعمال الرحمة مع أبنائهم والسماح لهم بحرية الفكر والعقيدة.

وقال الأب رفيق جريش، المتحدث الإعلامي باسم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية: إن القانون الكنسي يسمح بدخول أعضاء جدد إلي المسيحية بعد وضعهم تحت الاختبار لمدة أربع سنوات، وبعد ذلك يسمح لهم بالعمادة والزواج.

وأضاف جريش: نحن لا ننظر إلي بطاقة المعمد لأننا ننظر إلي إيمانه، مشيرا إلي أن الكنيسة تراعي الظروف الداخلية في البلاد، لذا يهاجر عدد من المتنصرين إلي أمريكا وكندا.

وشدد جريش علي عدم وجود إحصائيات لأعداد المتنصرين لكنهم ـ علي حد قوله ـ في تزايد مستمر مطالبا بتوفير حرية الانتقال من دين إلي آخر، وعدم قصر ذلك علي الراغبين في دخول الإسلام فقط.

وأوضح أن فكرة خروج شخص من الإسلام غير مقبولة في مصر بسبب العقليات غير المتفتحة، إضافة إلي أن الوضع السياسي غير مهيأ لذلك.

من جهة أخري، شدد القس رفعت فكري راعي الكنيسة الإنجيلية بأرض شريف أن كنيسته تقبل ضم أي أعضاء بشرط موافقة مجلسها، وبعد التأكد من توافق فكره مع العقيدة الإنجيلية.

وأوضح أن المسلم الراغب في التنصر يشعر دائما بالخوف من انكشاف أمره، لذلك لا يحتاج إلي شهادة لإثبات اعتناقه المسيحية، وإنما يواظب فقط علي الصلاة والتردد علي الكنيسة، مشيرا إلي أن المشكلة تكون في الزواج لأن كل أوراقه تحمل ديانته الأولي، وبالتالي فإن زواجه يتم علي أساس أنه مسلم في الأوراق الرسمية.


http://www.copts.com/arabic/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1048&Itemid=1
*


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*بعد تصريحات للمفتي تجيز للمسلم تغيير دينه
مصري اعتنق المسيحية يقيم أول دعوى من نوعها لتغيير ديانته رسمياً*







*http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2007/08/02/37413.html*


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*نائب أمريكي يعرض مشكلة شيماء ( إيمان) محمد السيد المقبوض عليها لاعتناقها المسيحية *​*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAGrr7yOJpQ


http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...120&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0*


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*








*الدائرة التي رفضت طعون «المرتدين» تنظر قضية الشاب المسلم الذي اعتنق المسيحية *​*


05/08/2007 
كتب شيماء القرنشاوي


أثارت الدعوي التي أقامها الشاب محمد أحمد حجازي «٢٥ سنة» أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري لإثبات الديانة المسيحية في أوراقه الرسمية، بدلاً من الإسلام، الكثير من التساؤلات، خاصة أنها المرة الأولي التي تنظر فيها المحاكم المصرية دعوي من هذا النوع، رغم تأكيد ممدوح نخلة محامي حجازي، علي أن هناك العديد من هذه الدعاوي وكله أصحابها لإقامتها وجميعهم من المصريين المقيمين في الخارج، الذين اعتنقوا المسيحية منذ سنوات، ولا يستطيعون إثباتها في أوراقهم الرسمية.
وأضاف محامي الطاعن أن محمد حجازي شاب فقير من أسرة يمكن القول بأنها معدمة، يسكن في أحد أحياء القاهرة الشعبية ودخله بسيط جداً، لا يتجاوز جنيهات قليلة في اليوم، حتي إنه عندما طلب منه إقامة الدعوي قرر له في طلبه أنه لن يدفع سوي رسوم إقامة الدعوي فقط، دون أي أتعاب لأنه لا يستطيع تحمل تلك التكاليف.
وأضاف نخلة أن الشاب المدعي طلب منه إقامة الدعوي منذ أكثر من شهرين، لكنه انتظر بعض الوقت ليتأكد من حديثه في هذه القضية الحساسة 
، لكن حجازي هدده باللجوء إلي نقابة المحامين لتقديم شكوي ضده إذا تأخر أكثر من ذلك في رفع الدعوي، خاصة أنه وكله بتوكيل رسمي موثق منذ تاريخ طلب رفع الدعوي.
وعن اختيار الشاب محمد حجازي محامياً مسيحياً، ليقيم له تلك الدعوي، قال ممدوح نخلة: إنه لم يتعاطف بأي شكل من الأشكال مع الشاب المدعي، ولم ينظر إلي كونه مسلماً يريد اعتناق المسيحية - التي هي ديانته - وإنما التفت فقط إلي الجوانب القانونية في الدعوي، وكون قرار وزارة الداخلية الامتناع عن تغيير بيانات بطاقة المدعي بالديانة الجديدة يخالف الدستور والقانون والإداري في هذا الشأن.
من جانبها، لم تحدد محكمة القضاء الإداري جلسة لنظر الطعن، انتظاراً لانتهاء الإجازة القضائية بمحاكم مجلس الدولة، فيما علمت «المصري اليوم» أن الدعوي سوف تنظر أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري برئاسة المستشار محمد الحسيني، رئيس محاكم القضاء الإداري، ورئيس الدائرة الأولي لمنازعات الأفراد بالمحكمة، الذي سبق أن فصل في دعاوي «المرتدين» التي نظرتها المحكمة نفسها، وقضي بعدم إلزام وزارة الداخلية باستخراج أوراق رسمية للعائدين إلي المسيحية.
كما حصلت «المصري اليوم» علي نص صحيفة الدعوي التي أقامها محمد حجازي «٢٥ سنة» المسلم الذي يريد إثبات الديانة المسيحية في بطاقته الشخصية بعد اعتناقها منذ عدة سنوات.
واختصم حجازي وزير الداخلية بصفته الرئيس الأعلي لمصلحة الأحوال المدنية، وقال في دعواه إنه مواطن مصري آمن بالحرية والدستور المصري ومواثيق حقوق الإنسان، وجميع الأديان السماوية التي شرعها الله عز وجل علي عباده، إلا أنه منذ ٤ سنوات اعتنق الديانة المسيحية إيماناً منه بأن الأديان السماوية شرعت للمحبة والسلام، وأنها علاقة العبد بخالقه، وليس للتناحر أو التنافس أو أفضلية دين علي آخر.
وأضاف: وجدت ضالتي المنشودة في الدين الجديد، مما حدا بي إلي تغيير ديانتي، وتقدمت إلي السجل المدني لاستخراج بطاقة الرقم القومي بديانتي الجديدة، إلا أن السجل المدني رفض ذلك، مما يحق لي رفع هذه الدعوي للأسباب الآتية:
- أولاً: مخالفة القرار المطعون عليه للدستور، حيث نصت المادة ٤٠ منه علي أن: «المواطنون لدي القانون سواء، وهو متساوون في الحقوق والواجبات العامة، لا تمييز بينهم في ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو العقيدة أو الدين». والمادة ٤٦ نصت علي أن: «تكفل الدولة حرية العقيدة وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية»،
والمقصود بذلك أن حرية ممارسة الشعائر والعقيدة حق مطلق لم يقيده الدستور بأي قيد أو شرط، إلا أن جهة الإدارة في هذا الشأن تكيل بمكيالين، فعندما يعتنق أحد المواطنين الدين الإسلامي يتم تسهيل الإجراءات له، وفي ساعات قليلة يتم تغيير اسمه وديانته وتعطي له جميع المستندات، بينما إذا حدث العكس تتعنت جهة الإدارة وترفض تغيير بياناته بحجة أنه مرتد رغم أن القانون المصري لا يوجد به ما يسمي الردة.
وأوضح أن القرار المطعون عليه مخالف للقانون ولمواثيق حقوق الإنسان والاتفاقيات الدولية بشأن الحقوق المدنية والسياسية التي وقعت عليها مصر.
وأضافت الدعوي أنه «من ناحية أخري، فقد صرح فضيلة المفتي الدكتور علي جمعة بأنه لا إكراه في الدين، وأن الإسلام لا يعرف الردة وأن المرتد عقابه عند الله وليس في الأرض، ذلك أن الإسلام دين سماحة ومحبة ولا يجبر أحداً علي الدخول فيه، أو البقاء فيه غير مقتنع بتعاليمه».
وأضافت الدعوي: «لما كان الطالب لا يرغب في البقاء في الإسلام - وهذا ليس انتقاصاً من الإسلام، ولا إعلاء دين علي دين آخر - فإن الإصرار علي بقائه في دين معين يزيد من عدد المنافقين في المجتمع، فكيف يكون الشخص مؤمناً في قلبه بعقيدة، بينما الأوراق الرسمية تظهر عقيدة أخري خلاف ما يؤمن بها.
(نقلا عن المصري اليوم) *


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*أول لقاء مع محمد أحمد حجازي 
الذى رفع قضية ليطالب بتغيير ديانته للمسيحية 
05/08/2007 
قدم برنامج العاشرة مساء أمس تقريرا عن محمد أحمد حجازي الذي إعتنق المسيحية
وقام برفع دعوي قضائية لتغيير خانة الديانة في أوراقه الشخصية، وسيقوم البرنامج في حلقة اليوم 
بإدارة نقاش وتلقي الإتصالات للتعليق على حالة محمد

محمد أحمد حجازي
إعتنقت المسيحية منذ 9 سنوات لكن لم أتعمد سوى من عام فقط
زوجتى كانت مسلمة وإعتنقت المسيحية وأنا كنت مسلم وإعتنقت المسيحية وتزوجنا مسيحيان
ونريد أن يكون إبننا على عقيدتنا
يمكن أن أكون أخطأت فى كثير من الأشياء، لكن عقيدتى .... لا

شاهد التسجيل بالتفاصيل 

http://www.copts.com/arabic/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1043&Itemid=1*


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*صراخ الارهابيين يوسف البدري وابو اسلام احمد بسبب محمد
او بيشوي الذي ترك الاسلام واتهامهم المحامي المصري ممدوح نخله بانه وراء تنصيره 
و أسرة «محمد» المسيحي تتهم محاميه بدفعه إلي «التنصر»
ويوسف البدري يقاضيه.. ويتهمه بالإساءة للإسلام *






*http://www.copts.com/arabic/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1057&Itemid=1


برنامج العاشرة مساء يعلن توقفه عن متابعة
حالة محمد أحمد حجازي 
06/08/2007 
بعدما وعد برنامج العاشرة مساء في حلقة أول أمس مشاهديه 
بمناقشة حالة محمد أحمد حجازي الذى رفع قضية ليطالب بتغيير ديانته
في أوراقه الشخصية من الإسلام إلى المسيحية، أعلن البرنامج فى حلقته 
أمس أنه سيتوقف عن متابعة هذه القضية وأتى بأقوال مقتضبة كلها مكتوبة 
في سابقة هي الأولي من نوعها لهذا البرنامج بعدما كان يتصل هاتفيا
بالأشخاص للإدلاء برأيهم بصراحة أمام الجميع، لكنه في هذه الحلقة
لم يقدم أى إتصالات هاتفية وإكتفي بتلاوة أقوال مكتوبة على الأوراق
وكعادة الإعلام المصري، فقاتلوا رواد الكنائس هم مختلون عقليا ومعتنقوا
المسيحية هم كذبة أفاقون، وهذا أمر ليس بمستغرب على الإعلام المصري
من ناحية أخرى أبدى محمد أحمد حجازي (بيشوي حاليا) دهشته لما حدث
ونفي تماما الأقوال التى أتي بها البرنامج، وتعجب كيف يصبح فجأة صديقا
لكل من ذكرهم البرنامج، وكم الفارق العمرى بينه وبين جمال أسعد مثلا
ليكون صديقه وعلى علم بتفاصيل ما حدث له

في جميع الأحوال لن نسبق الأحداث ولمشاهدة ما حدث في برنامج العاشرة مساء 
أمس تجده في التفاصيل 
والد محمد حجازي: ابني تعرض لتهديدات
من المبشرين ليرتد.. لكنه لايزال مسلماً 
07/08/2007 
كتب عمرو بيومي، حمدي جمعة
كشف أحمد حجازي والد الشاب محمد أحمد حجازي، الذي أقام دعوي
قضائية يطالب فيها بتغيير ديانته من الإسلام إلي المسيحية، أنه تلقي اتصالاً 
من ابنه مساء أمس الأول، أخبره فيه بأنه تعرض لضغوط وتهديدات من قبل 
بعض المبشرين المسيحيين من أجل ترك دينه. 
وأكد حجازي أن ابنه أخبره بوقوعه في فخ أعده له بعض 
المسيحيين، الذين قاموا باستغلال ظروفه المادية السيئة وخلافاته مع
عائلته بسبب زواجه دون موافقتهم، وقاموا بإقراضه بعض الأموال 
مقابل توقيعه علي إيصالات أمانة بمبالغ أكبر منها بكثير، إضافة إلي أن 
مسؤولي القناة الفضائية المسيحية، الذين ألحقوه للعمل بها أجبروه علي التوقيع 
علي مخالفات مالية لا علاقة له بها.
وأوضح حجازي أن ابنه أكد له أنه مازال مسلماً، ويحتفظ بدينه داخل قلبه،
ويقوم بتأدية الشعائر الإسلامية في السر، خوفاً من انكشاف أمره،
نظراً للمراقبة الشديدة المفروضة عليه. 

وأرجع حجازي السر في إقامة ابنه دعوي قضائية وظهوره في وسائل الإعلام،
إلي ما أخبره به محمد من أنهم دفعوه إلي ذلك، ليضمنوا عدم كشفه بعض أسرار
المنظمات التبشيرية الموجودة في مصر، والوسائل التي تستخدمها للتغرير
ببعض المسلمين لاعتناق المسيحية.
وفي سياق متصل، أصدر نحو ٣٠٠ من المثقفين والمحامين والشعراء في
محافظة بورسعيد، بياناً أمس بعنوان «ارفعوا أيديكم عن الأديان المقدسة»،
علي خلفية إعلان محمد أحمد حجازي ابن محافظتهم، اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية،
ودعوا فيه المسلمين والأقباط إلي عدم الالتفات إلي محمد، لأنه أبعد ما يكون
عن الإسلام أو المسيحية.
(نقلا عن المصري اليوم)

http://www.copts.com/arabic/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1062&Itemid=1



محمد أحمد حجازي (بيشوي) يروي قصته ويرد 
على ما تنشره وسائل الإعلام 
07/08/2007 
على مدي ساعة تقريبا قام محمد أحمد حجازي صاحب 
القضية الشهيرة التى يطالب فيها بإثبات إعتناقه للمسيحية في 
أوراقه الرسمية، برواية قصة إعتناقه للمسيحية والرد على ما تثيره
الجرائد ووسائل الإعلام حاليا، وذلك لمنظمة مسيحي الشرق الأوسط،
ونحن إيمانا منا بحق كل إنسان فى التعبير عن نفسه، ورد ما يثار حوله
من إتهامات، إذ ننشر التسجيل كما هو بدون تدخل منا بالحذف أو الإضافة

محمد أحمد حجازي يرد على كل ما يثار من حوله
هل فعلا إعتنق المسيحية منذ ثلاثة شهور؟
هل يجبره أحد على إعتناق المسيحية؟
متى وأين وكم مرة تم القبض عليه، ومتى تم إعتقاله، 
وما هى أسماء الضباط الذين تعاملوا معه؟
هل تم عرضه على رجال دين ليتراجع عن فكره؟
هل كانت تهمته فى تذكرة المعتقل هى (التبشير)؟
ما هى أسماء الشخصيات الشهيرة التى قابلها في المعتقل؟
هل هناك علاقة بينه وبين أبو إسلام أو جمال أسعد؟
كيف تقابل مع زينب (كريستين حاليا) وهل هي من جعلته
يعنق المسيحية أو هو من جعلها تعتنق المسيحية؟
رسالة من محمد أحمد حجازي لكل من أبو إسلام وجمال أسعد ومني الشاذلى

لسماع التسجيل تجده بالتفاصيل (التسجيل منقول من منظمة مسيحي
الشرق الأوسط بدون حذف أو إضافة) 
http://www.copts.com/arabic/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1058&Itemid=1*


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*








*قانون الغاب الذي يحكم ما تسره الضمائر ( حول المتنصرين والعائدين للمسيحية) *​*


07/08/2007 
أمنية طلعت 

دعوني أكون واضحة وصريحة وأعبر بالكلمات التي أقولها لنفسي بعيدا عن لياقة وأدب الكتابة.... من فضلكم خذوا أول رد فعل لي على قراءة الخبر الخاص برفض دعوى المتأسلمين الذين رغبوا في العودة لدينهم الأصلي المسيحي .......( دي حاجة تقرف) !!!!!!!!

لا أدري من الذي نصب سيادة القاضي الذي رفض دعوى العائدين إلى المسيحية بتغيير أوراقهم الرسمية في وزارة الداخلية إلها؟ وإن كان يعمل قاضيا فقط وليس إلها، فتحت أي بند من بنود القانون المصري رفض الدعوى؟ خاصة وأن القانون المصري يقر حرية الاعتقاد ولا يفرق بين دين وآخر داخل الدولة. حتى وإن كانت العادة درجت في وزارة الداخلية على تغيير الديانة من مسيحي لمسلم بمنتهى السهولة وبدون مشاكل ولا يفعل العكس، فإنها عادة وليست قانونا، وإن كانت قانونا فيجب أن يتم تغييره فورا وبدون أي تأجيل أو مناقشات – بمعنى أصح مهاترات- من قبل أعضاء مجلس الشعب الموقرين – أقصد النايمين في العسل-. 

أفهم تماما أن يشعر القاضي المسلم بالغيرة على دينه لو كان هؤلاء الأشخاص مسلمين في الأساس، لكنهم مسيحيون ويريدون العودة لدينهم الذي ولدوا عليه ( يعني بالبلدي كدة إيه اللي حشره في الموضوع طالما ما يخصوش؟) ... حتى وإن كانوا مسلمون أساسا فلهم الحرية كأفراد أن يتبعوا الدين الذي يريدونه حتى لو كان الديانة البوذية، حتى لو كان قرارهم خاص بحرية عبادة البقر والأفيال ... لقد خلق الله البشر أحرارا فمن لذي نصب هؤلاء أولياء لله على الأرض، أو بمعنى أصح، من نصبهم آلهة يقضون في أمر خصائص الناس؟.

لقد سئمنا من المسلسلات العربي التي تتغنى بالوطن والوطنية وتطالب الشباب بعدم الهجرة بدعوى أن وطنهم عظيم و (مفيش أحسن منه) وأننا عندما سنهاجر ونخلف مصر وراءنا سوف نلقى الأمرين ونشعر بالذل والمهانة.... إن ما تفعلونه أيها السادة المبجلون يطفش العفاريت والشياطين ويجعل أكثر مصري انتماء يبصق على أرض الوطن بمجرد صعود الطائرة في الهواء متجهة لأي مكان آخر. 

أيها السادة الجالسون فوق أنفاسنا تتحكمون في أفكارنا وأحلامنا...
اتزاحوا بقى فطسنا من أشكالكم .... فأنتم لستم بآلهة ولا أولياء لله على الأرض ولستم حماة للدين الإسلامي على الأرض، فلو الرسول محمد على قيد الحياة لأحل دمائكم فورا، لأنه لا يوجد أسوأ منكم تمثيلا للإسلام، وأعتقد أن ما لاقاه الدين الاسلامي من تشويه على أيديكم كفيل بتسويئ سمعة هذا الدين لمدة مائة عام قادمة. كما أننا نحن المسلمون الغلابة لا ندري ما الذي يمكن أن نفعله حتى نمحي بلاويكم ونعيد للإسلام نوره وعظمته. 

وبما أنني كاتبة ( إمرأة ) أعاني من نوعين من الاضطهاد، الأول هو تقييد حرية التعبير بالنسبة للكتاب والثاني هو تكبيل المرأة وعدم مساوتها بالرجل.... فليس لدي سوى أن أقول روحوا .. يا رب قطر يدهسكم في ساعة يعمى فيها بصركم.
(نقلا عن الحوار المتمدن) 

http://www.copts.com/arabic/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1059&Itemid=1*


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

منتديات الخليج تتكلم عن التنصير او التبشير باسم الله المجد له المجد

http://www.rwabi.net/vb/showthread.php?t=3390​


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*



> *البند الخاص بقبول المتطوع غير السعودي المقيم في السعودية في الأعمال التطوعية تسبب في جدل آخر، حينما شدد عدد من المشايخ الحاضرين على ضرورة أن يحمل المتطوع غير السعودي الديانة الإسلامية. فحذر الدكتور عبد الله بصفر الأمين العام للهيئة العالمية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم من مغبة أن يستغل المتطوعون غير المسلمين مواقعهم في الأعمال التطوعية؛ لنشر التنصير والتبشير في أوساط المجتمع السعودي.  *




*فزع شيوخ السعوديه المحمديون الاممين الكفار من التنصير والتبشير باسم المسيح المجد له كل المجد 
http://www.islamonline.net/Arabic/in_depth/adam/Volunteer/topic_02/ARTICLES/12.SHTML*


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*التنصير والمتنصرين في المغرب 
الاحصائيات بالارقام من موقع لها اون لاين *​*


الرباط ـ لها أون لاين ـ خديجة علي موسى: تحدثت تقارير صحفية بالمغرب أخيرا عن الحملة الكنسية الأمريكية التي تستهدف الشباب المغربي من أجل تحويله عن دينه والإيقاع به في حبال المسيحية، مستغلة في ذلك ظروف الفقر والحاجة والحلم بالعبور إلى الخارج في ظل الأوضاع الاجتماعية التي يعيشها بعضهم. 

وأكدت بعض المصادر المطلعة أن وفدا من الإنجليين الأمريكيين يزور المغرب حاليا ويجري اتصالاته مع مؤسسات مختلفة من أجل تنظيم تظاهرة لم تستبعد بعض الجهات أن يكون لها طابعا تنصيريا.

أنشطة وأرقام

في 7 مارس الماضي نشرت جريدة "لوموند" الفرنسية تقريراً موسعاً تحت عنوان "المسيحيون الجدد في المغرب العربي" قدمت فيه شهادات عن مسلمين تحولوا إلى المسيحية، وقدمت شهادات لمنصرين فرنسيين وأمريكيين أعلنوا صراحة أنهم دائما يعملون من أجل دفع الشباب المغربي والجزائري إلى اعتناق المسيحية. ويعمد المنصرون بالمغرب إلى تشويه الدين الإسلامي بداية كمدخل إلى التنصير. فقد نقلت الصحيفة المذكورة على لسان أحد المغاربة الذين ارتدوا عن الإسلام إلى النصرانية قوله: "إن المسلمين الحقيقيين الذي يتبعون التعاليم الإسلامية هم إما مع بن لادن أو طالبان".

وتقول الصحيفة إن هناك في المغرب نحو 800 منصر من جل البلدان الأوروبية والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ينشطون في مختلف مناطق المغرب.

ومن جهته أكد حاتم العناية، الخبير المغربي في شؤون التنصير في حوار له مع جريدة الأخبار السنة الماضية، أنه يوجد بالمغرب حوالي 700 متنصر من بينهم 120 مسيحي تتعارك حولهم أكثر من عشر منظمات وهيئات تبشيرية ممثلة فيما بين 80 و100 مبشر. وكشف الأستاذ حاتم، في حوار له مع جريدة رسالة الأمة نشر في شهر أبريل الماضي، عن وجود 17 مجموعة تبشيرية نشيطة بالمغرب بكل من المدن التالية: الدار البيضاء ومراكش وأكادير و سلا تارودانت والرباط وخنيفرة ومكناس ووجدة. كما أوردت أسبوعية "لونوفيل أسبرفاتوار" الفرنسية في عددها 26 فبراير الماضي أن عدد الإنجليين الجدد بالمغرب يصل إلى 150 مبشرا.

ثورة التكنولوجيا

ولعل أبرز التيارات التبشيرية التي تعمل بالمغرب هي حركة "شهود يسوع" وحركة "الكنيسة الكونية" وقد استفادت هذه الحركات من الثورة التكنولوجية الجديدة داخل المجتمع المغربي في تمرير خطاباتها وتقوية توجهاتها التبشيرية عبر إنشاء موقع خاص بالمسيحيين المغاربة، الذي يمكن من الاستماع إلى الإنجيل باللغة العربية وقراءة وسماع حوارات تبشيرية، كما يتيح الموقع لزائره الاستماع أيضا إلى راديو "المحبة" الذي أنشأ في ربيع سنة 2001 من أجل استقطاب المغاربة عبر بث الموسيقى والبرامج المسيحية وذلك على مدار 24 ساعة يوميا انطلاقا من مالقة بإسبانيا. كما تلجأ الحركات التبشيرية إلى الاشتغال تحت غطاء الجمعيات التنموية خصوصاً بالقرى والبوادي، حيث تعد المناطق الجبلية مجالا خصبا لعملهم مستغلين في ذلك ظروف الفقر والبطالة.

تحت قبة البرلمان

وقد تمت إثارة خطر التنصير بالمغرب تحت قبة البرلمان خلال شهر مايو الماضي، إذ أثار الفريق النيابي الاستقلالي، حزب مشارك في الحكومة المغربية، انتباه الحكومة المغربية للأنشطة التنصيرية التي تقع في بلد يدين بديانة الإسلام، وقال النائب البرلماني عن الحزب نفسه عبد الحميد عواد: إن هدف المنصرين هو أن يدخلوا إلى المسيحية 10% من المغاربة حتى عام 2020م، غير أن وزير الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية قلل من الأخطار التي يشكلها التنصير على المغرب. 

ونفى أحمد التوفيق، وزير الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية، في جوابه عن سؤال حزب الاستقلال أن يكون الأجانب المقيمون بالمغرب بشكل قانوني يمارسون أي نشاط مرتبط بالتنصير.

وقال "إن رجال الدين المسيحيين المقيمين بالمغرب وتعترف بهم الدولة يقومون بتأطير إخوانهم من المسيحيين المقيمين أو العابرين بالمغرب في كنائس مختلفة المشارب". 

وعن صمت الدوائر الرسمية المغربية عن أنشطة التنصير، قال حاتم لعناية، الخبير المغربي في شؤون التنصير، إن أجهزة الدولة على معرفة دقيقة بتحركات وأنشطة البعثات التنصيرية إلا أنها لا تريد مواجهته لاعتبارات عديدة من بينها أن التقارير الحقوقية الدولية ما فتئت تتهم المغرب باعتقال شباب اعتنقوا المسيحية، ثانيها أن المغرب تربطه علاقات جيدة بالفاتيكان وأي سلوك صادر عن المغرب من هذا القبيل يجعله في تعارض مع دعوته المتكررة إلى الحوار والتسامح والتعايش بين الأديان.


ما الحل؟

ترى الدكتورة يامنة شيلح، مختصة في علم الأصول والفقه، أن مسؤولية مواجهة التنصير مشتركة بين العديد من الجهات الرسمية وغير الرسمية. 

وأكدت شيلح، في تصريح لها لموقع "لها أون لاين" أن "وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية مطالبة بالقيام بدورها في توعية الشباب بمخاطر التنصير سواء عبر خطب الجمعة أو بإصدار مجموعة من الكتيبات والمطويات وتوزيعها في المدارس والثانويات".

ودعت الدكتورة شيلح إلى ضرورة تشديد المراقبة على السياح الذين يقصدون المغرب، ومعاقبة الذين يسعون لتخريب عقيدة المغاربة، خصوصاً أن "القانون المغربي الجنائي ينص على معاقبة كل من زعزع عقيدة مسلم أو مارس إغراءً لزعزعتها أو ارتد بصفة قطعية عن الدين الإسلامي، وتتراوح العقوبة بين 6 وثلاث سنوات سجنا نافذا".

وطالبت المتحدثة نفسها الجمعيات المدنية والخيرية القيام بدورها ومساعدة المحتاجين وتقديم خدماتها في المناطق التي ينشط بها التنصير. ومن الجهات التي تتحمل مسؤوليته، حسب شيلح، الإعلام المغربي السمعي البصري، الذي لا يقوم بأي دور من أجل التوعية، بل إنه يقدم بعض الأفلام المكسيكية التي تركز دائما على مصطلحات "المسيح" و"العذراء" وإجراءات الزفاف بالكنيسة.

http://www.lahaonline.com/index.php?option=content&sectionid=1&id=9046&task=view*


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*



> *وأوضحت زينب أنها تنصيرها بدأ في الجامعة قبل 5 سنوات، وأكدت أن ما أشيع حولها تنصرها عبر البال توك والنت ليس لهما علاقة أساسية بموضوع تنصريها الذي بدأ من جامعة حلوان وانتهى بقناعة شخصية منها نتيجة لما كانت تسمعه منهم زملائها في الجامعة، وأن البال توك كان من العوامل المساعدة والتي أتت في مرحلة متأخرة. ‏
> 
> وحذرت الفتيات والفتيان من المتنصرين الذين يدعون لدينهم الجديد بكل قوة على حسب تعبيرها، مشيرة إلى أنها تعرفت في الجامعة على 6 بنات و3 شبان متنصرين، حرصوا على سرية تنصرهم في بادئ الأمر ثم أعلنوه ذلك، وسافر بعضهم للخارج تاركاً لأهله ما يفيد أنه تنصر، وهناك من تركت أهلها، وأخبرتهم بأنها مسيحية، وبقيت فترة بعد ذلك في مصر إلى أن سافرت.. وبعض هؤلاء الشباب لا يزالون في مصر يعيشون حياة عادية في بيوت أهاليهم الذين تنصروا معهم! فضلاً عمن تنصروا ويعيشون مع أهلهم دون أن يعلموا عنهم شيئا، ويذهبون إلى الكنيسة سراً ويمارسون حياتهم الكنسية المسيحية داخل الكنيسة بطريقة عادية جدا. *




*حول قصه زينب التي قالها ابونا زكريا لاتعلني الان او تفعلي اي شيء الا انها عادت لتبشر اهلها فنهال عليها الضرب والتهديد بالقتل وحرق صليبها الي ان اجبرت للعوده علي الاسلام لمحمد وهذا مايتناقله الاعلام الاسلامي بقلب الحقائق وتصوير للعالم انها عادت بارادتها فمن يتنصر يكون وضع محمد تحت جزمته ولا يكون علماني للان العلمانيه كفر فكره الاديان اما التنصير هو الذهاب لله وحده يسوع المجد له كل المجد وضع الجزمه فوق القران وهذا المستحيل بعينه ان يعود لبعد هذا الانسان للظلام عن قصتها وباعترافها لعدد المتنصرين في السر وهي كانسانه الدائره المغقله التي راتها من المتنصرين اكثر من سته اشخاص 

http://www.amanjordan.org/a-news/wmview.php?ArtID=47*


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*








*نشرة الأخبار القبطية في إتصال هاتفي مع الأستاذ مدوح نخلة 
04/08/2007 
حسبما تناقلت وكالات الأنباء قام الأستاذ ممدوح نخلة المحامي ورئيس "مركز الكملة لحقوق الانسان" برفع دعوى قضائية تعد الأولي من نوعها يقيمها مصري إعتنق المسيحية مطالبا بتغيير اوراقه الرسمية، فقام فريق نشرة الأخبار بالإتصال بالأستاذ ممدوح نخلة للوقوع على التفاصيل

الأستاذ ممدوح نخلة
- الدعوى تعد الأولي من نوعها في مصر
- تعرضت لتهديدات لكن هذا لن يثنينا عن المضي قدما

تسجيل الحديث بالتفاصيل 

http://www.copts.com/arabic/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1039&Itemid=1*


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*أزمة مواطن تحول الى المسيحية وقصته مع المحاكم المصرية*







http://www.copts-united.com/invs/in...&id=1186257100&archive=&start_from=&ucat=144&


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*وحديث عن "تنصير سري" في الصحراء - الجزائر
http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2006/05/03/23396.html*


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

بعد أيام من اتهام امرأة للشرطة الدينية بترهيبها بسبب ارتدادها
رئيس وزراء ماليزيا يبدي مرونة تجاه السماح بالارتداد عن الإسلام​






*كوالالمبور-رويترز

تعهد رئيس وزراء ماليزيا الاثنين 9-7-2007 ببحث القضايا الحساسة سياسيا بشأن مسلمين يسعون للارتداد عن الاسلام والتحول الى ديانات اخرى، معتبرا أنه ليس بيد الحكومة ما تفعله بشأن الذين لا يريدون أن يكونوا مسلمين.

وتواجه ماليزيا الدولة المسلمة اساسا التي لديها اقليات كبيرة من غير المسلمين اختبارا قاسيا يتعلق بقضية الحريات الدينية التي قد تؤدي الى توتر العلاقات بين الاديان والاجناس.

وأبدى رئيس الوزراء عبد الله احمد بدوي مرونة بقوله ان السلطات الدينية ستكون مستعدة لمعالجة قضايا التحول عن الدين. وقال للصحفيين "علينا ان نكون مستعدين للانصات وحل المشاكل. ليس هذا امرا لا يمكن عمله. وبالنسبة للاشخاص الذين لا يريدون ان يكونوا مسلمين بعد الآن ما الذي نستطيع أن نفعله".


وجاءت تصريحاته بعد ايام من اتهام امرأة ماليزية للشرطة الدينية الاسلامية بـ"الترهيب والتعذيب العقلي خلال ستة اشهر من الاحتجاز" بسبب "تخليها عن الاسلام من اجل التحول الى الديانة الهندوسية".

واعتقلت م. ريفاتي (29 عاما) من العرقية الهندية لمدة 180 يوما في مركز استشاري اسلامي تابع للحكومة قبل اطلاق سراحها في الاسبوع الماضي.

ومن الناحية العملية لا تسمح محاكم الشريعة الاسلامية الماليزية للمسلمين بالتخلي رسميا عن الاسلام وتفضل ارسال المتحولين عن الاسلام الى مراكز استشارية لمحاولة استتابتهم واقناعهم بالتراجع عن ارتدادهم عن الإسلام، وفي النهاية تفرض عليهم غرامات او يوضعون في السجن اذا رفضوا ان يتراجعوا.

ويواجه الماليزيون الذين اختاروا ترك الإسلام مشكلة قانونية حيث لا يستطيعون تسجيل انتماءاتهم الدينية الجديدة أو الزوارج رسميا من غير المسلمين، فيما يفضل كثير منهم الهجرة خارج البلاد.


وفي مايو ايار الماضي خسرت اشهر متحولة الى المسيحية في البلاد وتدعى لينا جوي معركتها في المحكمة العليا من اجل ازالة كلمة اسلام من بطاقة هويتها. وقال كبير قضاة المحكمة الاتحادية وهو يتلو الحكم في هذه القضية ان المسألة تتعلق بالشريعة الاسلامية وان المحاكم المدنية لا تستطيع التدخل.

وولدت لينا مسلمة من عرق المالايو. ومعظم المالايو مسلمون.


http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2007/07/09/36384.html*


----------



## الحوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*شاهد صوت وصورة الشيخ الكبير يوسف البدرى يعترف ويفجر قنبلة عائلة الملك فاروق كلها تركت الاسلام و دخلت المسيحية 

http://light-dark.net/fcv/video/elbadry-10-7-2007.wmv*


----------



## الحمدلله اني مسلم (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*اذهب واقرأ قوانين المنتدى*
*هنا يوجد نظام واحترام*
*وليس لنشر التفاهات في كل مكان*

*حرر بوسطة....... استفانوس*


----------



## الحوت (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*«مسيحيو الشرق الأوسط» يقيمون دعوي لـ«متنصرة» من أجل تغيير خانة الديانة*​*

كتب عمرو بيومي ٢٨/٨/٢٠٠٧
قام نادر فوزي رئيس منظمة «مسيحو الشرق الأوسط»، الذي يقيم حاليا في كندا بتصعيد هجومه واتهاماته للحكومة المصرية بالعنصرية، وتلفيق التهم لأعضاء المنظمة في مصر بعد أن كشفوا عن موقف الحكومة أمام الرأي العام العالمي، ولكنه طالب بإقراضه مبلغ ٢٤ ألف جنيه لدفعها كأتعاب للمحامين عن الأعضاء المحبوسين علي حد قوله.

وأكد فوزي خلال المؤتمر الذي أقامته المنظمة علي موقعها بشبكة المعلومات الدولية، أن المنظمة ستستمر في عملها ولن تتوقف، مشددا علي أن منظمته تعد مؤسسة مجموعات وليسوا أفرادا، وأن لكل مجموعة عملها المحدد والمرسوم بدقة.

وكشف فوزي عن قرار لمنظمته بنشر كتاب «مضطهدون»، الذي يزعم أن الإرهاب مصدره «القرآن» مطالبا الناشرين بالاتصال به لتوزيع الكتاب.

وذكر فوزي أنه أوكل إلي ناهد متولي «المتنصرة والمساعدة الأولي للقمص زكريا بطرس رفع دعوي قضائية لها داخل مصر، تطالب فيها بتغيير ديانتها من الإسلام إلي المسيحية، وأضاف إنه في حالة رفض القضية ستقوم المنظمة بمقاضاة السفارة المصرية في هولندا «البلد التي تقيم فيها ناهد متولي حاليا» باعتبارها ممثلة مصر هناك.

وتحدي فوزي الحكومة المصرية بمطالبته بضرورة وضع خطة تفصيلية لنشاط المنظمة في مصر، علي أن تكون مدروسة ليعرف الأمن المصري والحكومة، أنهم لن يخافوا أو يتراجعوا عن استكمال ما بدأوه.

وقال: إن التصعيد مع الحكومة المصرية لا يضر بـ«عادل وبيتر» لأن أهداف المنظمة أكبر من مجرد أفراد، إضافة إلي أنهما لن يرضيا بأن تصمت المنظمة وتتراجع عن الدفاع عما سماه حقوق الأقباط.

ورفض نادر الإجابة عن أحد أسئلة الحضور حول ما إذا كان مسلسل «الحرملك» الذي يتهكم علي الرسول والسيدة عائشة أو يزدري الأديان، وقال إنه لن يجيب عن هذا السؤال قبل أن يشرح له أحد ما هو ازدراء الأديان.


في المقابل، أكد جمال أسعد «المفكر القبطي» أن الشتائم الشخصية والبذاءات التي وجهها إليه أعضاء المنظمة، لا تليق بأي صاحب موقف أو مثقف، موضحا أن هؤلاء الأشخاص لا علاقة لهم بالموقف الذي يدعونه.

وأكد أنهم يستغلون المسيحية للتلاعب بعواطف المسيحيين والادعاء بأنهم يدافعون عنهم، بينما هم في الحقيقة يتاجرون بالمسيحية والمسيحيين من أجل مصالح خاصة ولخدمة أجندة سياسية بعينها.

http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=74018*


----------



## الحوت (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*


----------



## الحوت (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*مرتدون هولنديون يطلقون حملة تطالب بتسهيل تخلي المسلم عن دينه 
*




*
مؤسس جمعية المرتدين إحسان جامع *


*معارضة شعبية ببريطانيا ضد إنشاء مدارس إسلامية جديدة
مرتدون هولنديون يطلقون حملة تطالب بتسهيل تخلي المسلم عن دينه



دبي- العربية.نت

يطلق مرتدون عن الإسلام في هولندا حملة الأربعاء 12-9-2007، لتسهيل إمكان تخلي المسلم عن ديانته، بقيادة "اللجنة من أجل المسلمين المرتدين"، التي يتزعمها المرتد إحسان جامع.

وكان جامع أعلن ارتداده احتجاجاً على هجمات سبتمبر على الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ما اضطره للاختفاء في مكان غير معلوم، بعد تلقيه تهديدات.


ومن مخبئه، أبلغ رئيس جمعية المرتدين صحيفة "ذي تايمز" اللندنية، أنه وأتباعه اختاروا هذا التوقيع لحملتهم، "لنقول بوضوح أننا لم نعد نطيق عدم تسامح الإسلام"، وفق ما نقلت صحيفة "الحياة" اللندنية الأربعاء.

وأثار اندفاع جامع في هجومه ضد الإسلام إنشقاقاً في صفوف الجمعية، ما أدى لانسحاب عدد من أعضائها بقيادة المرتدة لبنى برادة، التي كانت من المؤسسين. وقالت برادة: "لا أريد التصادم مع الإسلام نفسه. أنا فقط أريد نشر الرسالة القائلة إنه يتعين السماح للمسلمين بالتخلي عن الإسلام من دون تهديدات".


معارضة بريطانية

من جهة ثانية، أثار الوزير البريطاني المسؤول عن المدارس ايد بولز، استنكار ومخاوف القطاعات الاجتماعية المناوئة للإسلام، بإعلانه استعداد الحكومة البريطانية لتمويل أكثر من 100 مدرسة إسلامية خاصة، وضمها إلى التعليم الحكومي، للوفاء بالطلب المتزايد للآباء لإلحاق أبنائهم وبناتهم بمدارس تعلمهم الديانة التي يعتنقونها.

وسارعت المعارضة وقادة المجتمع للتنديد بالخطة، ووصفوها أنها "جنون صريح"، محذرين من أنها ستزيد التوترات الدينية، وترسّخ ثقافة الفصل بين الجنسين.

وعلى رغم أن زعماء مسلمين أقرّوا أن الاعتقاد السائد هو أن المدارس الإسلامية ستنتج أصوليين متطرفين، إلا أن الوزير رأى أنها ستسهم في تحسين العلاقات بين
فئات المجتمع وطوائفه.


http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2007/09/12/39023.html*


----------



## الحوت (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*التنصير فى القناة الاولى المصرية وفى برنامج اسلامى اتصال من مسلمة تسال اختى متنصرة هل يجوز لها الميراث

http://www.free-christian-voice.net/video/fadyat/egypt-tv-26-2-2007.wmv​*


----------



## الحوت (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*شاهد اختبارات فيديو للمتنصرين

http://free-christian-voice.net/e7'tbarat.html

*

*
التبشير يجتاح العالم الاسلامى





http://free-christian-voice.net/tabsher.html*​


----------



## white rose (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم.مشكورين لجهود الجبارة اللي بتبذلوها لأظهار كلمة الله.
يسوع يرعلكم و يحمبكم.


----------



## الحوت (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*قيادات مسيحية: «المتنصرون» يتزايدون.. والدولة ملزمة باستعمال الرحمة معهم

http://www.cyuegypt.com/cyu/archive_more.asp?SubjectID=374

 كتب  عمرو بيومي    ٥/٨/٢٠٠٧

أكدت قيادات مسيحية من الطوائف الثلاث الرئيسية في مصر، أن كنائسهم تقبل انضمام مواطنين من اتباع المذاهب والديانات الأخري، وقال القمص مرقص عزيز كاهن الكنيسة المعلقة، تعليقا علي قضية «محمد حجازي» الذي رفع دعوي قضائية لإثبات مسيحيته: كيف نرفض شخصا يطلب الانضمام إلينا عن قناعة، والكنيسة تتأكد مليون مرة قبل قبول أعضاء جدد لتضمن قناعة المواطن بالمسيحية، وأنه لا يسعي لأغراض أخري.

وأوضح مرقص أن قضية حجازي تمثل حالة فردية، مشيرا إلي أن عدد المتنصرين يزداد يوميا، وطالب الدولة باستعمال الرحمة مع أبنائهم والسماح لهم بحرية الفكر والعقيدة.

وقال الأب رفيق جريش، المتحدث الإعلامي باسم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية: إن القانون الكنسي يسمح بدخول أعضاء جدد إلي المسيحية بعد وضعهم تحت الاختبار لمدة أربع سنوات، وبعد ذلك يسمح لهم بالعمادة والزواج.

وأضاف جريش: نحن لا ننظر إلي بطاقة المعمد لأننا ننظر إلي إيمانه، مشيرا إلي أن الكنيسة تراعي الظروف الداخلية في البلاد، لذا يهاجر عدد من المتنصرين إلي أمريكا وكندا.

وشدد جريش علي عدم وجود إحصائيات لأعداد المتنصرين لكنهم ـ علي حد قوله ـ في تزايد مستمر مطالبا بتوفير حرية الانتقال من دين إلي آخر، وعدم قصر ذلك علي الراغبين في دخول الإسلام فقط.

وأوضح أن فكرة خروج شخص من الإسلام غير مقبولة في مصر بسبب العقليات غير المتفتحة، إضافة إلي أن الوضع السياسي غير مهيأ لذلك.

من جهة أخري، شدد القس رفعت فكري راعي الكنيسة الإنجيلية بأرض شريف أن كنيسته تقبل ضم أي أعضاء بشرط موافقة مجلسها، وبعد التأكد من توافق فكره مع العقيدة الإنجيلية.

وأوضح أن المسلم الراغب في التنصر يشعر دائما بالخوف من انكشاف أمره، لذلك لا يحتاج إلي شهادة لإثبات اعتناقه المسيحية، وإنما يواظب فقط علي الصلاة والتردد علي الكنيسة، مشيرا إلي أن المشكلة تكون في الزواج لأن كل أوراقه تحمل ديانته الأولي، وبالتالي فإن زواجه يتم علي أساس أنه مسلم في الأوراق الرسمية.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الدائرة التي رفضت طعون «المرتدين» تنظر قضية الشاب المسلم الذي اعتنق المسيحية

  كتب  شيماء القرنشاوي    ٥/٨/٢٠٠٧

أثارت الدعوي التي أقامها الشاب محمد أحمد حجازي «٢٥ سنة» أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري لإثبات الديانة المسيحية في أوراقه الرسمية، بدلاً من الإسلام، الكثير من التساؤلات، خاصة أنها المرة الأولي التي تنظر فيها المحاكم المصرية دعوي من هذا النوع، رغم تأكيد ممدوح نخلة محامي حجازي، علي أن هناك العديد من هذه الدعاوي وكله أصحابها لإقامتها وجميعهم من المصريين المقيمين في الخارج، الذين اعتنقوا المسيحية منذ سنوات، ولا يستطيعون إثباتها في أوراقهم الرسمية.

وأضاف محامي الطاعن أن محمد حجازي شاب فقير من أسرة يمكن القول بأنها معدمة، يسكن في أحد أحياء القاهرة الشعبية ودخله بسيط جداً، لا يتجاوز جنيهات قليلة في اليوم، حتي إنه عندما طلب منه إقامة الدعوي قرر له في طلبه أنه لن يدفع سوي رسوم إقامة الدعوي فقط، دون أي أتعاب لأنه لا يستطيع تحمل تلك التكاليف.



المصدر : الاحد  5 اغسطس المصرى اليوم

وأضاف نخلة أن الشاب المدعي طلب منه إقامة الدعوي منذ أكثر من شهرين، لكنه انتظر بعض الوقت ليتأكد من حديثه في هذه القضية الحساسة، لكن حجازي هدده باللجوء إلي نقابة المحامين لتقديم شكوي ضده إذا تأخر أكثر من ذلك في رفع الدعوي، خاصة أنه وكله بتوكيل رسمي موثق منذ تاريخ طلب رفع الدعوي.

وعن اختيار الشاب محمد حجازي محامياً مسيحياً، ليقيم له تلك الدعوي، قال ممدوح نخلة: إنه لم يتعاطف بأي شكل من الأشكال مع الشاب المدعي، ولم ينظر إلي كونه مسلماً يريد اعتناق المسيحية - التي هي ديانته - وإنما التفت فقط إلي الجوانب القانونية في الدعوي، وكون قرار وزارة الداخلية الامتناع عن تغيير بيانات بطاقة المدعي بالديانة الجديدة يخالف الدستور والقانون والإداري في هذا الشأن.

من جانبها، لم تحدد محكمة القضاء الإداري جلسة لنظر الطعن، انتظاراً لانتهاء الإجازة القضائية بمحاكم مجلس الدولة، فيما علمت «المصري اليوم» أن الدعوي سوف تنظر أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري برئاسة المستشار محمد الحسيني، رئيس محاكم القضاء الإداري، ورئيس الدائرة الأولي لمنازعات الأفراد بالمحكمة، الذي سبق أن فصل في دعاوي «المرتدين» التي نظرتها المحكمة نفسها، وقضي بعدم إلزام وزارة الداخلية باستخراج أوراق رسمية للعائدين إلي المسيحية.

كما حصلت «المصري اليوم» علي نص صحيفة الدعوي التي أقامها محمد حجازي «٢٥ سنة» المسلم الذي يريد إثبات الديانة المسيحية في بطاقته الشخصية بعد اعتناقها منذ عدة سنوات.

واختصم حجازي وزير الداخلية بصفته الرئيس الأعلي لمصلحة الأحوال المدنية، وقال في دعواه إنه مواطن مصري آمن بالحرية والدستور المصري ومواثيق حقوق الإنسان، وجميع الأديان السماوية التي شرعها الله عز وجل علي عباده، إلا أنه منذ ٤ سنوات اعتنق الديانة المسيحية إيماناً منه بأن الأديان السماوية شرعت للمحبة والسلام، وأنها علاقة العبد بخالقه، وليس للتناحر أو التنافس أو أفضلية دين علي آخر.

 وأضاف: وجدت ضالتي المنشودة في الدين الجديد، مما حدا بي إلي تغيير ديانتي، وتقدمت إلي السجل المدني لاستخراج بطاقة الرقم القومي بديانتي الجديدة، إلا أن السجل المدني رفض ذلك، مما يحق لي رفع هذه الدعوي للأسباب الآتية:

- أولاً: مخالفة القرار المطعون عليه للدستور، حيث نصت المادة ٤٠ منه علي أن: «المواطنون لدي القانون سواء، وهو متساوون في الحقوق والواجبات العامة، لا تمييز بينهم في ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو العقيدة أو الدين». والمادة ٤٦ نصت علي أن: «تكفل الدولة حرية العقيدة وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية»،

 والمقصود بذلك أن حرية ممارسة الشعائر والعقيدة حق مطلق لم يقيده الدستور بأي قيد أو شرط، إلا أن جهة الإدارة في هذا الشأن تكيل بمكيالين، فعندما يعتنق أحد المواطنين الدين الإسلامي يتم تسهيل الإجراءات له، وفي ساعات قليلة يتم تغيير اسمه وديانته وتعطي له جميع المستندات، بينما إذا حدث العكس تتعنت جهة الإدارة وترفض تغيير بياناته بحجة أنه مرتد رغم أن القانون المصري لا يوجد به ما يسمي الردة.

وأوضح أن القرار المطعون عليه مخالف للقانون ولمواثيق حقوق الإنسان والاتفاقيات الدولية بشأن الحقوق المدنية والسياسية التي وقعت عليها مصر.

وأضافت الدعوي أنه «من ناحية أخري، فقد صرح فضيلة المفتي الدكتور علي جمعة بأنه لا إكراه في الدين، وأن الإسلام لا يعرف الردة وأن المرتد عقابه عند الله وليس في الأرض، ذلك أن الإسلام دين سماحة ومحبة ولا يجبر أحداً علي الدخول فيه، أو البقاء فيه غير مقتنع بتعاليمه».

وأضافت الدعوي: «لما كان الطالب لا يرغب في البقاء في الإسلام - وهذا ليس انتقاصاً من الإسلام، ولا إعلاء دين علي دين آخر - فإن الإصرار علي بقائه في دين معين يزيد من عدد المنافقين في المجتمع، فكيف يكون الشخص مؤمناً في قلبه بعقيدة، بينما الأوراق الرسمية تظهر عقيدة أخري خلاف ما يؤمن بها.
*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

أدخل هنا يا أستاذ و شوف أعداد المتنصرين بسبب قناة الحياة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

http://www.lifetv.tv/testimonies.asp?id=2


----------



## الحوت (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*شكرا عزيزي دارك على الرابط :new4:*


----------



## assyrian girl (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

thx for the nice website


----------



## king (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

ولسة فى منتصرين كتيرررررررررررررررر


----------



## الحوت (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*A Journey from Islam to Christianity
By Gary Lane
CBN News
December 7, 2007​​




 : http://www.cbn.com/CBNnews/282531.aspx 

فيديو المتنصر المغربى ادم الذى القاه المتطرفون بكندا من الدور الخامس واصبح مقعدا مدى الحياه ( لقاء بالانجليزيه مع قناه امريكيه ) . 
امه ارسلت له خطابات التهديد بالقتل - المتطرفون ذهبوا ورموه من الدور الرابع في احدي المولات بكندا - شاف ايام كثيره من التعذييب المتواصل باشراف والدته المحمديه​



Watch Low Band CWN.com - Muslims who convert to Christianity face harsh persecution. Even those living in western countries aren't safe from retribution.

One man paid a heavy price for rejecting Islam to follow Christ, and his suffering came from those who once loved him the most.     

Adam will never walk again.

His legs bear the scars of many operations to repair devastated muscle, tendon, and bones.

He suffered these injuries when he was thrown off a fourth-floor balcony at a shopping mall.

It’s a miracle he survived.

What’s more shocking is that the person who ordered the attack was his own mother.

“I received a letter from my mom, threatening me that she was going to kill me if I do not go back to Islam,” he said.

Adam is a Christian living in Canada, but he was born and raised a Muslim in Morocco.

“I was raised in a very strict family, I was punished all the time If I failed to comply by the teachings of Islam,” Adam began. “I remember it was Ramadan and I did not pray, and for that my mom hit me on my nose, and she broke it and it is still broken until now.”

At age 20, Adam moved to Canada and met many Arab Christians. 

He also started watching Christian TV programs that challenged the teachings of Islam.

That led him to an Internet chat room, called “Pal Talk.”

“That's when I started gaining a lot of information about Islam that I felt were really strange and that's when I was convinced that this religion can not be from God,” Adam explained. “How can a religion that is based on killing and slaughter and terrorism come from God?”

He took his questions to a sheik in Canada and received a startling answer.

“I told him that this religion can not be from God and that I thought that Bin Laden and Al Zawaheri are terrorists. He replied ‘no they are not terrorists, they are the real Muslims.’ That's when I decided to leave Islam.”

Through Pal Talk and the ministry of father Zakaria Boutrous, Adam discovered the Bible and Jesus Christ.

“I finally felt like I found what I have been looking for all my life. I found a loving God, who died for me on the cross. I dedicated my time to study the Bible and pray and that's how I found my way to Jesus Christ.”

In most cases, that would be the happy ending of the story, but for this Muslim turned Christian, it was the beginning of many trials.

His wife of six years left him and his family began a campaign to force him to return to Islam.

They even had him arrested when went to Morocco for a visit. 

“I was tortured everyday. Tthey used to hang me upside down and beat me up. After 21 days my mom came and asked me if I have changed my mind, I said that I would never forsake Christ even if she wanted to kill me.”

But the most vicious attack came after he returned to Canada.

A young Moroccan man, who said he was new in town, asked Adam to take him to a mall downtown so he could meet his cousin.

At the mall, Adam shared his faith with the two men.

As he was preaching the gospel, they pushed him off a balcony and he plunged four-stories to the hard floor below. 

He didn't wake up for 15 days and has spent the last seven months in hospitals.

Doctors say he'll be confined to a wheelchair for life.

But Adam is not angry with the men who attacked him or his family.

“Even with all the pain, hurt and suffering I still rejoice because I know that I'm believing in the real God,” he said.

“What hurts most (is) knowing that my mom and my whole family believe in the wrong God. I always pray to God and ask him to bring them to Him and that's the only thing that will heal my wounds.”

And even from his hospital bed he's ministering to Muslims      

He logs on to Pal Talk every day to tell them the truth about Islam.

He has a special message for former Muslims now following Jesus Christ.

“Jesus did not promise us virgins and he did not promise us rivers of wine. Instead he said ‘In the world you will have tribulations but be of good cheer. I have overcome the world.’ Believe me I felt the hand of God working through all the troubles I went through, I was denied by parents, friends and country, but with Christ all things are better.” ​*​


----------



## الحوت (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*مسلمون سابقون !!*​*


 تنص الشريعة على عقوبة الإعدام في حق من يتخلى عن الإسلام، غير أن العقوبة نادرا ما نفذت سواء في القرون الوسطي أو في الوقت الحاضر. هناك حالة معروفة تتجلى في إعدام المفكر الإسلامي السوداني محمود طه، الذي أُعدم شنقا في العام 1985، باعتباره مرتدا عن الإسلام، وذلك بحكم الشريعة الإسلامية التي كانت قد طبقت للتو في السودان.


الحزب الليبرالي الفي في دي، في تأسيس اللجنة المركزية للمسلمين السابقين. يدعم المؤسسين اثنان من نقاد الإسلام المعروفين وهما رجل القانون أفشين إليان والفيلسوف بول كليتور.
يعتبر التخلي عن الدين أكبر المحرمات داخل المجتمع الإسلامي، حسب جامي. تخلى آلاف المسلمين من غالبية الشباب في هولندا عن دينهم دون أن يتجرؤوا على الاعتراف بذلك، خوفا من ردود الفعل الرافضة، المقرونة بالتهديد.
يقول جامي إن في هولندا عددا كبيرا من المسلمين الذين يواجهون تهديدات عدوانية تصل حد التهديد بالقتل. وتؤكد زميلته لبنى برادة (31) ذلك قائلة: "ما عاد كثير من المسلمين يمارسون طقوسهم الدينية، ولكن التخلي عن الدين أمر حساس للغاية. نود ألا يُهدًّد من يتخلى عن الإسلام مباشرة بالقتل".
يعتقد جامي أن المسألة متعلقة بمشكل ضخم، يظل جزء كبير منه متواريا، تابو، كما المثلية الجنسية في الماضي. لا يتحدث
المجتمع الإسلامي عن المسألة، ولا المنظمات الممثلة له، مثل هيئة التواصل بين المسلمين والحكومة، إنها تسكت عن الأمر بكل الأشكال.
يريد المؤسسان بلجنتهةا هذه اقتحام المحظور، وإمكانية الحديث عن التخلي عن الدي داخل المجتمعات الإسلامية، كما يريدان من الحكومة الهولندية أن توضح على أساس الحق الدستوري في حرية الدين أنه حق


إحسان جاميو من حزب العمال الهولندي, عضو المجلس البلدي في ليدزندام و فوربيخ
للمسلمين السابقين أيضا. و لا يقتصر اعتبار التخلي عن الدين من المحظورات على المجتمع الإسلامي فقط، غير أن السياسيين الهولنديين أنفسهم يترددون في طرح المسألة، خشية من الاستفزاز و الوصم. يؤاخذ جامي على حزبه حزب العمل كونه يتجاهل المشكل. ويرى جامي أنه يجب على الحكومة الهولندية وعبر إرشادات تُقدم في المدارس والمساجد والبرامج الإذاعية الحكومية الحكومي توعي المسلمين بحقهم في حرية الدين. "لا نرغب بذلك في أن يتخلى جميع المسلمين عن دينهم، لكن نتوق إلى أن يكون كل واحد حرا في ما يريد".

ولدت فكرة هذه المبادرة من ألمانيا، حيث أسست الإيرانية مينا أحادي في فبراير الماضي جمعية تشبه هذه تحت اسم " تخلينا". ومنذ ذلك الحين، تتلقى أحادي وزملاؤها تهديدات بالقتل و ويعيشون تحت حماية دائمة من الشرطة.

هناك مواقف نقدية من هذه الجماعة وانشطتهم، فرئيس المجلس الإسلامي الهولندي، عبد الله هازلهوف، ينظر إلى المبادرة كما لو كانت مجازفة سياسية. يعتقد أن المؤسسين يستغلون مشاعر الخوف و يطمحون إلى تحقيق مكاسب سياسية. وحسب هازلهوف، لا يتعرض المسلمون الذين يتخلون عن دينهم في هولندا لمشاكل تٌذكر.

لا تزال اللجنة في طور الإنشاء ولم ينضم لها أعضاء غير مؤسسيها وليس لها موقع اليكتروني. ستصاغ خطة للعمل خلال الأشهر المقبلة وتقدم رسميا في شهر سبتمبر. يريد جامي توجيه دعوة لرئيس الحكومة بالكنينده وسؤاله ضمان الندوة المفتوحة حول حرية الدين واللادين.


مفردات البحث: تخلوا عن دينهم دون أن يتجرؤوا على الجهر بذلك. من المرحج جدا أن يتعرضوا لتهديدات جدية إذا جهروا بتخليهم عن الإسلام وهو ما يسمى الردة عن الإسلام فق المصطلح الإسلامي. هذا ما صرح ، مئات ربما آلاف المسلمين

http://arabic.rnw.nl/currentaffairs/current04050702*


----------



## الحوت (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*قصة هروب ابنة امام لانكشاير بعد ان اصبحت مسيحية​

  08/12/2007

كتب / زيد بنيامين
36% من الشباب البريطانيين المسلمين يدعون الى قتل المتنصرين
قصة هروب ابنة امام لانكشاير بعد ان اصبحت مسيحية
زيد بنيامين من دبي: تعيش ابنة امام مسجد في بريطانيا في حالة خوف كبير ومستمر.. منذ ان قررت السير في طريق جديد.. هو المسيحية.. هرباً من تزويجها بالقوة من رجل اختاره لها والدها (امام مسجد لانكشاير) ... الابنة البالغة من العمر 31 عاماً قررت ان تكون رحلة الهرب في حياتها باتجاه جديد لم يختاره لها احد ويمكن ان تدفع من اجله ثمنا باهظا هو حياتها....
تعود القصة الى اعوام خلت حينما كانت (هانا – وهو اسمها المستعار) تعيش مع اسرتها في شمال لندن وحينما بلغت السادسة عشرة كان القرار الذي اتخذه والدها (امام المسجد) هو تزويجها وبالقوة من رجل غريب وبالفعل كانت الامور تسير باتجاه هذا المصير الذي رفضته الابنة وقررت بموجبه الهرب من المنزل وظلت على هذا الحال على مدى 15 عاماً تنقلت خلالها 45 مرة الى اماكن مختلفة هرباً من تهديدات العائلة بالقتل..وتقول ان التهديدات قد اخذت منحى جديدا منذ شهر مضى كان من الضروري على اثره ان تطالب بحماية الشرطة..
هانا قررت الحديث عن قصتها في عشاء خيري نظم من اجل الدعوة لمزيد من الحرية الدينية في بريطانيا وهي بلد الحريات حيث تقول ان هناك الكثير من المسلمين في هذا البلد يريدون اعتنقاء الدين المسيحي لكنهم يخافون من عواقب ذلك فيختارون ان يكون الانتماء الى المسيحية سرياً لان الاسلام يوصي بقتل كل من يتركه...
هانا تقوم اليوم بالعمل في مجموعة تضم مختلف التوجهات الدينية حيث تتحدث في الكنائس عن الاسلام، هي ابنة امام لانكشاير حيث يطالب اخوانها السبعة بان تعود الى الاسلام فيما اختارت هي رفض ذلك..
تقول هانا التي هوجم منزلها عام 1994 بالسكاكين والمطارق انها تخاف على حياتها بعد ان تجددت التهديدات ضدها مؤخراً "لقد تركت منزلي ولم اجد مكاناً اذهب اليه... لقد اعطاني المعلمون الدينيون الذين اعمل معهم مكاناً جديداً لاعيش فيه.. ويدعونني للبقاء في منزلي ايام الاحد ايضاً"..
وتؤكد هانا ان حياتها كانت على هذه الطريقة.. سلسلة من الاختفاءات والظهورات المتتالية منذ ان اختارت دينها الجديد قبل 15 عاماً..لذلك يجب ان تبقى بالقرب من الشرطة...و قد جاءت اخر التهديدات من اخيها عبر رسالة قصيرة يقول فيها انه لن يكون مسؤولا عن تصرفاته ان لم تعد الى الاسلام.
وتقول هنا انها تبحث عن الرجل المناسب لتتزوجه.. لان ذلك يمنحها فرصة تغيير اسمها والعيش بعيدا عن التهديدات القادمة من عائلتها ..
"اعلم ان القرآن يقول انه يجب قتل كل من اختار طريقه بعيدا عنه ولذلك افهم ان عائلتي تتبع القرآن.. انهم يتبعون الاسلام حرفيا..".
وتقول دراسة للشرطة البريطانية ان 36% من شباب مسلمي بريطانيا والذين تتراوح اعمارهم بين 16 و 24 عاماً يعتقدون ان الذين يتحولون عن الاسلام لاية ديانة اخرى يجب ان يتم قتلهم في بلد يدعم الحريات الدينية كبريطانيا حيث تقول الشرطة ان بعض اجزاء بريطانيا تشهد تطبيق (الشريعة الاسلامية) فيما يخص موضوع القتل هذا دون ان تتخذ الشرطة اجراءات حاسمة..
وتقول هانا "انا مصممة على ان اعيش حياتي بالطريقة التي اريدها لان يجب ان اتمتع بالحرية في هذا البلد..في حال اخترت القدوم الى هذا البلد كما فعل والدي الذي جاء من باكستان فان عليك ان تحترم القوانين اي ان تحترم حرية الناس الاخرين".. وتضيف "وضعي غير مستقر ولكنني لن ادعه يخفيني مع الحقيقة التي تقول انني لا استطيع العيش بحرية..انني اشعر انني قد خسرت عائلتي وهذا الامر صعب للغاية"...
هانا تؤكد انها تشعر بالاكتئاب في مرات عديدة وتظن ان والدها يصلي لكي يؤثر على عقلها.. ولكنها تؤكد انها تغير ارقام هواتفها بانتظام لكي "امنعه من الاتصال بي"...
هانا ولدت في لانكشاير لوالدين من باكستان .. قاموا بتربيتها في اجواء اسلامية "خانقة" كما تصفها.. حيث كان عليها ارتداء الحجاب في سن صغيرة وقراءة القران طوال الوقت ... وارسلت الى (المدرسة) وهي مدرسة دينية لتلقي العلوم الدينية فقط.. هانا قررت الهروب من المنزل حينما بلغت السادسة عشرة بعد ان علمت ان والدها يدبر لها زواجا من رجل دون استشارتها او حتى ان تعلم بالامر ... حيث استقبلها احد مدرسي الدين المسيحي وقررت ان تتحول الى المسيحية .. فيما تقول عائلتها ان قرار هانا بالانتماء الى المسيحية هو قرار خاطئ جاء من "مراهقة طائشة"..
حينما قررت هانا الاستمرار في الدراسة في (جامعة مانتشيسر) جاء والدها ومعه 40 رجلاً ليقوموا بتهديدها "لقد رايت عمي مع 40 رجلا اخرين يحملون بيدهم عصي حديدية، والمطارق والسكاكين، اما الوالد فكان يصرخ عبر صندوق البريد الحديدي امام بيتي قائلا ساقتلك ومن ثم بدأ الهجوم على بيتي ويصرخون سنقتلك ايتها (العاهرة)!.. لقد اقتنعت انني كنت ساموت لامحالة ولكن بعد عشر دقائق قرر الرجال ترك المنزل والرحيل"..
بعد هذه الحادثة قررت هانا ان تقوم بالحديث عن الاسلام في الكنائس المسيحية في الوقت الذي لم تقم فيه الشرطة البريطانية باي خطوة لاعتقال اي رجل ساهم في الهجوم على بيتها.


http://www.copts-united.com/newsnet...&id=1197106291&archive=&start_from=&ucat=125&*


----------



## الحوت (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*ابنة إمام مسجد تحولت للمسيحية تحت حماية الشرطة البريطانية
*​

*دبي - العربية.نت

نقلت الشرطة البريطانية ابنة إمام مسجد بريطاني إلى مكان سري آمن تحظى فيه بحماية على مدار ساعات اليوم، بعدما تلقت تهديدات من شقيقها الغاضب على تحولها إلى المسيحية.

وكانت الفتاة -31 عاما- الجامعية المولودة في بريطانيا وذات الأصول الباكستانية غيرت مكان إقامتها نحو 45 مرة، خلال السنوات الأخيرة، خشية عثور أقربائها عليها وقتلها، بحسب تقرير نشرته صحيفة "الحياة" في طبعتها السعودي السبت 8-12-2007.

وتقول الفتاة التي تستخدم اسما مستعارا هو هناء "إنها ارتدت عن الإسلام قبل 15 عاما؛ لتتفادى إرغامها على قبول زواج دبرتها لها عائلتها، وظلت هناء تقيم منذ ذلك الوقت في أماكن غير معلومة لذويها، لكنها اختارت هذه المرة الاستغاثة بالشرطة بعدما تلقت مؤخرا رسالة نصية من شقيقها يخبرها فيها بأنه غير مسؤول عما سيحصل لها إذا لم تعد إلى الإسلام".

ويعمل والد هناء إماما لمسجد في مدينة لانكشاير، ونقلت عنها الصحف البريطانية إنها تدرك أن الإسلام يشدد على معاقبة الردة، لكنها تعتقد بأنه لا ينبغي لكل مسلم أن يتصرف بناء على ذلك، وقالت "إنها تغير رقم هاتفها الجوال من حين لآخر حتى لا يعثر عليها والدها وأفراد أسرتها".

وكانت أسرة هناء اعتبرت لدى تحول ابنتها إلى المسيحية أن ما قامت به عبارة عن "طيش مراهقة"، ولكن عندما قررت الفتاة أن يتم تعميدها أثناء دراستها في جامعة مانشستر، بدأت تتلقى تهديدات بالقتل.

وقالت هناء "إن والدها وصل مع 40 رجلا آخرين إلى منزلها في مانشستر وهددودها بالقتل لخيانتها الإسلام"، وأضافت "رأيت عمي و40 رجلا آخرين بأيدهم الفؤوس والسكاكين والعصي"، ومضت تقول "كان والدي يصرخ: سأقتلك، بينما حطم الآخرون النوافذ وهاجموا الباب وهم يصرخون سنقتلك يا خائنة"، أضافت "تملكني الرعب، وكنت مقتنعة تمام أنني سألقى حتفي، ولكن فجأة وبعد 10 دقائق تفرق الجمع من حول بيتي وتوقفت الصرخات وذهب الرجال في طريقهم".

وأظهرت دراسة حديثة أجريت في بريطانيا هذا العام أن 36% من المسلمين الذي يتراوح أعمارهم بين 16-24 سنة يعتقدون أنه يجب إقامة الحد على المرتدين عن الإسلام.

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2007/12/08/42648.html
*


----------



## الحوت (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*اسرائيل تستقبل المنتصرين الفور الهاربين من الاجرام المحمدي الذين التجئوا اليها طالبين المساعده​
طبعا يا سادة الكل يتابع التحريضات المحمدية المصرية المحمدية و الفلسطينية المحمدية ضد من ضد اشقاءنا الــفـــور (أهل دارفور الاصليين ) الذين تذبحهم قوات الجنجاويد المحمدية فى السودان و تطلق عليهم قوات الجيش المصرى الرصاص علنا و تقتل منهم من تقتل و تذبح منهم من تذبح فى مدينة المهندسين الراقية بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة و تطلق عليهم القوات المصرية النار فتقتل منهم من تقتل و تذبح منهم من تذبح اثناء محاولة فرارهم من مصر الى اسرائيل ..

و الحجة المصرية فى الحاليتن هى ان هؤلاء الفور و العياذ باللات تــــنــــصــــروا !!!!!! لذلك فقد قتلتهم فى مدينة المهندسين ليلة عيد الميلاد الماضى وفذبحت منهم عشرين خشية على اهل مدينة المهندسين من انشطتهم التنصيرية و هذا ما قاله الشيخ خالد الجندى و عمرو اديب اثناء تحريضهم للحكومة المصرة لاسابيع متتالية على ارتكاب مذبحة جنجاويدية ضد الفور فى مدينة المهندسين ]]


http://www.sudantribune.com/spip.php?article23110

جنود مصريين يغتالون اربعة لاجئين فــور عُزّل برصاص القناصة بينما جنود مصريين آخرين يقتلون فــوريين آخرين دهسا بالاحذية العسكرية الثقيلة وسط صراخ الجنود الاسرائيليين على الجهة الاخرى من الحدود و هم يستعطفون الجنود المصريين لترك الـــفــور العُزّل يفرون خـــارج مصر لحال سبيلهم
قام التليفزيون الاسرائيلى بتصوير الاحداث كلها ثم اجرى لقاء من الجنود الاسرائيليين الغاضبين هذا و كان اللواء / محمد بدر الناطق بأسم قوات الامن المركزى المصرية قد صرّح لوكالة اسوشياتد برس بالقاهرة بأن الــفـور هم الذين هاجموا الشرطة المصرية و انه تم القبض على اثنين منهم واحد مصاب اصابة خطير قد تودى بحياته نتيجة الاعتداءات العنيفة التى قام بها على الشرطة المصرية !!!

غير ان محمد بدر لم يعترف بحدوث اى وفيات بين اللاجئين الـــفـــور الفارين من مصر و بمشاهدة المادة الاخبارية المصورة من موقع الحادث على القناة العاشرة للتليفزيون الاسرائيلى بتين ان الامور كانت عادية على الحدود الاسرائيلية المصرية ثم بدا اللاجئين الفور يفرون من مصر الى اسرائيل ثم استمعنا الى صوت عسكرى مصرى يامر الجنود المصريين بأغتيال اللاجئين و فجاة بدا الجنود المصريين يفتحون نيران مدافعهم على اللاجئين فقتلت الشرطة المصرية اثنين منهم قتلا مباشرا بينما علق اثنين آخرين بالسلك الشائك الفاصل بين الدولتين فتقدم الجنود المصريين نحوهم و قاموا بتكبيلهم و جرهم الى مراكز الشرطة المنصرية و لا يعرف عنهم شيئ بينما تجمع الجنود الاسرائيليين لمساعدة من استطاع ان يخرج من السلك الشائك و إيواءه و كأن المسألة هى صراع على اللاجئين السودانيين صرح الجنود الاسرائيليين :

لقد تمكننا من انقاذ البعض و هم ( المصريين ) تمكنوا من القبض على البعض الآخر و كان الجدنود المصريين حاقدين بشدة و وجهوا مدافعهم فى وضع اطلاق النار الينا و نحن نحاول انقاذ البعض و كنا خائفين ان يطلقوا النار علينا لقد كنا كجنود اسرائيليين فى طرفنا من الحدود عهاجزين عن المساعدة و نحن نرى اللاجئين الفور و قد قامت السلطات المصرية بربطهم الواحد فى مواجهة الآخر قبل ان يبدا الجنود المصريين فى دهسهم بأقدامهم بمنتهى الحقد لم يكن فى ايدينا شيئا لنفعله لهؤلاء المساكين و قال جندى اسرائيلى آخر و هو يرتعد : لقد رأيت الجنود المصريين يدهسون لاجئين مربوطين و هم يصرخان ثم قام احد الجنود المصريين بأحضار صخرة كبيرة و حطم بها عظامهم حتى ماتا ..

و صرح ناطق رسمى بإسم الجيش الاسرائيلى : أن العجيب ان القوات المصرية لم تعلن عن مقتل اى من اللاجئين !!!!!!!!!!

و من المعروف انه فى غضون الشهور الاخيرة نجح عشرات اللاجئين الفور فى الفرار الى اسرائيل عبر الحدود المصرية الاسرائيلية .






جندى اسرائيلي باسل يستقبل المتنصرين الـــفـــور (أهل دار فور ) الفارين من أطلاق النيران عليهم من القوات المسلحة المصرية المحمدية اثناء محاولتهم للفرار من بلد المئة بليون مأذنة الى دولة اسرائيل العظيمة .






طفلين فوريين عبرا الحدود من مصر الى اسرائيل بينما قتلت السلطات المصرية ابويهما على الحدود اثناء محاولتهما الفرارا من مصر الى اسرائيل






مجموعة من المتنصرين الفور اثناء زيارة للكنيست الاسرائيلى للتقدم بطلبات للحصول على الجنسية الاسرائيلية و قد استقبلهم فى الزيارة 63 عضو كنيست من ال 120 عضو فى الكنيست .






فتاة فورية ترفع العلم الاسرائيلي بعد نجاتها باعجوبة من رصاص القوات المسلحة المصرية على الحدود المصرية الاسرائيلية .





مجموعة من المصلين الـــفـــور أهل دار فور الاصليين اثناء الترنيم لرب المجد يسوع داخل الكنيسة العبرانية بأورشاليم التى دأبوا على ادارة خدمتهم التبشيرية المسيحية منها.






فليحمي الله شعب اسرائيل وجيشة الباسل .​​​*​

.


----------



## الحوت (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*التبشير في العراق















 منظمة معسكر الصليبيين العالمي من أجل المسيح التبشيرية

































*​


----------



## الحوت (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

* طفل سعودي عمره عشر سنوات يتنصر ..

حفر صليب على يده بسكين المطبخ وترك الاسلام ولم يكتفي بهذا بل قام برسم بضعة صلبانٍ على قميصه - من الصعب أن يتنصر المسلم ومن الأصعب أن يكون طفل في الصف الثالث الإبتدائي ..

http://www.calloflove.net/avatony/media/saleb.3gp*​


----------



## الحوت (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*اختبار الاخ باسم من العراق ، والده وعمه من كبار شيوخ الاسلام بالعراق- الفيدو فورى بدون تحميل

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1430660053249156906

*​


----------



## الحوت (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*التحول إلى النصرانية يتزايد بين شباب الجامعات في تونس
*​






*كر تقرير إخباري الثلاثاء 22-1-2008 أن تونس تشهد إقبالا واسعا على "حملات تبشير" تجري حاليا في البلاد التي يعتنق 99% من مواطنيها الإسلام.

وقالت مجلة "حقائق" التونسية إن تونسيين، خاصة من الشباب وطلاب الجامعات، يقبلون على التحول للمسيحية والقيام بـ"حملات تبشير في محيطهم" مضيفة أن مجموعة منهم أسست موقعا على شبكة الإنترنت لهذا الغرض أطلقت عليه اسم "البشارة".

ويتضمن الموقع شهادات لمن يقول إنهم تونسيون "اعتنقوا المسيحية" من بينهم فتاة تدعى حنان وتقول: "أنا من تونس العاصمة، قبلت المسيح في يونيو/حزيران 1999 أنا انتمي لكنيسة محلية ناطقة باللهجة التونسية. المسيح هو كل شيء في حياتي ولا أقدر أن أتصور حياتي من دونه".

وكتب على الصفحة الأولى من الموقع إن "الفصل 5 من دستور الجمهورية التونسية يضمن حرمة الفرد وحرية المعتقد ويحمي حرية القيام بالشعائر الدينية ما لم تخل بالأمن العام".

ووضع القائمون على الموقع رقم هاتف محمول بتونس وعنوان بريد إلكتروني لتسهيل الاتصال بهم. كما وضعوا رابطا إلكترونيا نحو برنامج بعنوان "عسلامة"، وهي عبارة تعني مرحبا باللهجة التونسية، يبث على قناة فضائية موضحين أنه "أوّل برنامج تونسي يقدم على القنوات المسيحية وتبثه قناة الحياة.. يعنى بتقديم تعاليم السيد المسيح كما هي مكتوبة في الإنجيل".

والسلطات التونسية تنفي بشدة أن يكون هناك من التونسيين من تنصر، وتشير إلى أن عدد المسيحيين في تونس يناهز 20 ألفاً كلهم أجانب، فيما تشير وزارة الشؤون الدينية التونسية إلى أن عدد الكنائس المنتشرة في تونس يصل إلى 11 كنيسة.

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2008/01/22/44555.html*


----------



## الحوت (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*القصة الحقيقية لاعتناق شيخ الازهر الفحام للمسيحية

http://www.amcoptic.com/n2008/the-tru-story-about-convert-alfa7am-to-christianity.htm


إختبار شاب افغانى عبور من ظلمه الاسلام الارهابى الى محبة المسيح

http://files.ww.com/files/43022.html


*


----------



## الحوت (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*

*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCKA103d8qo&feature=related
المتنصر رشيد يتكلم مع المتنصره اسماء الخولي
ويتحدث مع المتنصر احمد حديث كلهم فية متنصريين

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQlVHK9Lpfo&feature=related

تشابهه المسيحيين والشيعه هكذا يقول الوهابييون

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap09ZLgzzYc

 الاف ينتقلون من الاسلام الي المسيحية قرغيزيا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nBdt1K4n4k&feature=related

المتنصر نزار السعودي المتنصر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWDr-dNSbfw&feature=related

الاخ المتنصر رشيد يترك الاسلام ويتحول الي مبشر بالمسيحية

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAEpmsfATt8&feature=related

محمد حجازي تكلم عن شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني وما عملتة معه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-5EQ5pPqbY&feature=related

المذيعه مني الشاذلي تتحدث عن اول اعلان لحالة تنصير عائلة مسلمة الي مسيحية

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-5EQ5pPqbY&feature=related

محمد حجازي يشرح حقة في اعتناق المسيحية في مكتب المحامي ممدوح نخلة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NexLe9qr_o&feature=related

المتنصر احمد يشرح للعالم لمااذا ترك المحمدية الارهابية

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM555mDuGPI&feature=related

تعبر عن حال كل المتنصريين
*​


----------



## الحوت (21 مايو 2008)

* جـــــديد...الفاتيكان يقرر بأن اعداد هائله من المسلمين يتحولون للمسيحيه-ويفتح جامعه تبشيريه تضم مبشرين من120دوله يتعلمون العربيه والصينيه واللاهوت ..

http://files.ww.com/files/46770.html

الفيديو الممنوع من الدول الاسلاميه-البابا بنديكت يعمد شخصيات كبيره اسلاميه من بينهم الصحفى مجـــدي عـــــلام وعائلته-يصف الاسلام بالارهاب والعنصريه والتعصب والشيطانيه

http://files.ww.com/files/45192.html

 إختبار د خالد خليل سندي-من علماء الاسلام بالسعوديه-اختبار رائع من غرفة ابونا ذكريا-اسئله واجوبه وفضح ارهاب السعوديه فى السجون بالتعذيب والاجرام - للتحميل ضربه قنبله ضد حصون الشر الاسلامي ..

http://files.ww.com/files/46854.html

لتحميل اختبار العابر من السعودية الدكتور خليل السندي من علماء الاسلام في السعودية ..

قال اختباره بقوه امام اكثر من ثلاثة الاف انسان يستمع وامام القمص زكريا بطرس اليوم الخميس 16-5-2008
عذبوه واخذوا امواله وابنائة وزوجتة وتحول من مليونير الي فقير من اجل المسيح ويعمل صحفي كبير في جريده الرياض ... 

http://www.jitow-radio.com/Portals/0/media/akhtbaraat/1/Dr_khalil_alsendi.mp3

 فيديو الأماكن المقدسه فى إسرائيل-من انتاج الكرازه لليهود-تشاهد بالفيلم تعميد يهود ايضا واقترب مجدك يا مسيح المجد لك كل المجد ..

http://files.ww.com/files/42474.html
*


----------



## الحوت (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انتشار المسيحيه في العالم*

*الالاف المسلمين يعتنقون المسيحية فى قرغيزيا

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/-----al-jazeera-tv/301422433

*


----------



## الحوت (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انتشار المسيحيه في العالم*

*جهات ألمانية تطالب بحماية مسلمين تحولوا للمسيحية من تهديد بالقتل​

اهتمت صحيفة ألمانية في عددها الصادر الاثنين 14-1-2008 بمسألة تحول بعض الاشخاص المسلمين إلى الديانة المسيحية في ألمانيا وأبرزت تعرضهم للسب والضرب والتهديد بالقتل في بعض الأحيان من قبل اقربائهم الرافضين لفكرة تحولهم عن الإسلام، قائلة إن هذا الخطر يزداد إذا حاول أحدهم أن يستقطب أفرادا آخرين إلى معتقده الجديد.

وقد التقت صحيفة "دي فيلت" الالمانية بمجموعة من المسلمين الذين تحولوا إلى المسيحية في الكنيسة البروتستانتية التركية بمدينة كولونيا غربي ألمانيا ونشرت بعض المشكلات وحالات الاضطهاد التي تعرض لها هؤلاء من قبل أقربائهم، فتحكي امرأة تركية تحولت للمسيحية تدعى ساسيده (60 عاما) أنها حينما سافرت إلى تركيا لتشييع جنازة أمها منعتها أختها وزوج أختها من رؤية جثة أمها قبل الدفن معللين ذلك بأنها "لم تعد طاهرة بعد أن ارتدت عن الإسلام" وقالت ساسيده: "لقد سامحت أختي لأن الله يأمرنا بذلك".


ويحكي شخص آخر أنه تعرض للاضطهاد من أقاربه بعدما أعلن هو ووالداه تحولهم إلى المسيحية حيث زارهم ابن أخيه في منزلهم واعتدى بالضرب على والده العجوز لأنه "دنس شرف العائلة بارتداده عن الإسلام".

وذكرت أورسولا شبولر-شتيجمان أستاذة العلوم الإسلامية في جامعة ماربورج الألمانية استنادا على أقاويل بعض المتحولين إلى المسيحية أن عائلات هؤلاء ينبذون ويضربون ويطردون كل من خرج عن الإسلام بل قد يصل الأمر إلى قتلهم أو حرقهم.

وتشير الكنيسة البروتستانتية التركية في كولونيا إلى ارتفاع أعداد العائلات المسلمة المتحولة إلى المسيحية من ثلاثة إلى أربعين عائلة خلال الأعوام الخمسة عشر السابقة، كما أعلنت كنائس تركية أخرى في ألمانيا عن تزايد أعداد المتحولين إليها.

وتختلف الآراء في الكنيسة البروتستانتية في ألمانيا حول جدوى البعثات التي تقودها الكنيسة للتبشير بالدين المسيحي بين المسلمين حيث يرى البعض أن على الكنيسة البروتستانتية أن تستخدم الحق الذي يكفل حرية الأديان وتقوم ببعثاتها التبشيرية بين المسلمين المقيمين في ألمانيا، بينما يعارض آخرون هذه البعثات ويرون أنها تتسبب في خلق النزاعات والكراهية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين الأمر الذي دفع بعض علماء الدين من المسيحيين إلى كتابة خطاب صريح يحذرون فيه من المخاطر المترتبة على هذه البعثات وقد أيدتهم في ذلك بعض الروابط الإسلامية.

ويشير هؤلاء المعارضون إلى أن البروتستانت من ذوي الأصول التركية أو العربية الذين تحول معظمهم من الإسلام إلى المسيحية في ألمانيا هم أكثر الأشخاص المعرضين لمخاطر الاضطهاد خاصة حينما يحاولون اجتذاب مسلمين آخرين إلى دينهم الجديد.

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2008/01/14/44207.html*


----------



## الحوت (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انتشار المسيحيه في العالم*

*تقرير: التحول إلى النصرانية يتزايد بين شباب الجامعات في تونس​

تونس - د ب أ

ذكر تقرير إخباري الثلاثاء 22-1-2008 أن تونس تشهد إقبالا واسعا على "حملات تبشير" تجري حاليا في البلاد التي يعتنق 99% من مواطنيها الإسلام.

وقالت مجلة "حقائق" التونسية إن تونسيين، خاصة من الشباب وطلاب الجامعات، يقبلون على التحول للمسيحية والقيام بـ"حملات تبشير في محيطهم" مضيفة أن مجموعة منهم أسست موقعا على شبكة الإنترنت لهذا الغرض أطلقت عليه اسم "البشارة".


ويتضمن الموقع شهادات لمن يقول إنهم تونسيون "اعتنقوا المسيحية" من بينهم فتاة تدعى حنان وتقول: "أنا من تونس العاصمة، قبلت المسيح في يونيو/حزيران 1999 أنا انتمي لكنيسة محلية ناطقة باللهجة التونسية. المسيح هو كل شيء في حياتي ولا أقدر أن أتصور حياتي من دونه".

وكتب على الصفحة الأولى من الموقع إن "الفصل 5 من دستور الجمهورية التونسية يضمن حرمة الفرد وحرية المعتقد ويحمي حرية القيام بالشعائر الدينية ما لم تخل بالأمن العام".

ووضع القائمون على الموقع رقم هاتف محمول بتونس وعنوان بريد إلكتروني لتسهيل الاتصال بهم. كما وضعوا رابطا إلكترونيا نحو برنامج بعنوان "عسلامة"، وهي عبارة تعني مرحبا باللهجة التونسية، يبث على قناة فضائية موضحين أنه "أوّل برنامج تونسي يقدم على القنوات المسيحية وتبثه قناة الحياة.. يعنى بتقديم تعاليم السيد المسيح كما هي مكتوبة في الإنجيل".

والسلطات التونسية تنفي بشدة أن يكون هناك من التونسيين من تنصر، وتشير إلى أن عدد المسيحيين في تونس يناهز 20 ألفاً كلهم أجانب، فيما تشير وزارة الشؤون الدينية التونسية إلى أن عدد الكنائس المنتشرة في تونس يصل إلى 11 كنيسة.

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2008/01/22/44555.html*


----------



## الحوت (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انتشار المسيحيه في العالم*

*المتنصر الشهير ماجد الشافي يفضح مماراسات النظام العسكري الاسلامي في مصر ضد المتنصريين امام العالم في برامج شهيره ..

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=a6tKXKkUcVo&feature=related

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=9evsFtZojMo&feature=related

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=QtZnBpauvmw&feature=related

مبشرين من اصل يهودي-يجمعون التبرعات من حول العالم لانشاء فضائيه موجهه لايران لتزايد عدد من يرتد منهم عن الاسلام-اختبار مولى ايرانى-ملايين يتركون الاسلام ويتحولون للمسيحيه

http://files.ww.com/files/45186.html*


----------



## الحوت (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انتشار المسيحيه في العالم*

*الأزهر يعترف بعجزه في مواجهة حملات التنصير بالدول الأفريقية​
كتب محمد رشيد (المصريون): : بتاريخ 15 - 5 - 2007
اعترف تقرير أعدته لجنة المتابعة بمجمع البحوث الإسلامية بفشل الأزهر في مواجهة حملات التنصير التي تقودها منظمات شهيرة وعلى رأسها منظمة "كارتياس" بالعديد من الدول الأفريقية ذات الأغلبية المسلمة، وعلى رأسها النيجر وسيراليون والكونغو والكاميرون.
انتقد التقرير الذي اطلعت عليه "المصريون" قبل عرضه في الاجتماع الشهري للمجمع، الذي يعقد في الخميس الأخير من كل شهر، غياب ما تسمى بلجنة التعريف بالإسلام؛ وهي إحدى لجان المجمع المنوط بها تنظيم القوافل بالخارج والتعريف بالإسلام بين مواطنيها.
كشف التقرير أن هذه اللجنة لم تعقد اجتماعات منذ أكثر من عام، وقال إنها تفتقد إلى الكوادر القادرة على مواجهة مثل هذه الحملات، كما أن أعضاءها ليسوا معروفين للرأي العام.
وقال إن المنظمات التنصيرية نجحت في تحويل مئات من المسلمين إلى المسيحية وخاصة في دولة الكونغو التي يتناقص عدد المسلمين فيها بسبب حملات التنصير، بسبب استغلال حالة الفقر والعوز التي يعاني منها المسلمون هناك، في الوقت الذي تقوم هذه المنظمات ببناء المدارس والمستشفيات لهذا الغرض.
من جانبه، رفض الشيخ عبد الله مجاور رئيس الإدارة المركزية لمكتب شيخ الأزهر نفي أو تأكيد صدور مثل هذا التقرير، لكنه أكد أن الأزهر الشريف
لا يدخر جهدا في نشر الوعي الديني بين المسلمين في مختلف دول العالم.
وقال إن الأزهر ينظم قوافل الدعوة والبعثات إلى الخارج لهذا الغرض، وإن مسألة التعريف بالإسلام لا يقتصر على إحدى لجان مجمع البحوث، لكن الأزهر بأكمله منوط به التعريف بالإسلام.
ودعا الشيخ مجاور، المنظمات الإغاثية الإسلامية إلى تكثيف جهودها لمواجهة مثل هذه الحملات من خلال تقديم الدعم والمعونات للمسلمين بتلك الدول. 

http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetails.asp?NewID=34335&Page=6
*


----------



## الحوت (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انتشار المسيحيه في العالم*

*قناه tv 5 العالمية تتكلم عن المتنصريين 

http://www.jesus-for-all.net/media/10000_converted.wmv

إختبار الأخت رونا-التفكير فيما بعد الموت-قرائة الكتاب المقدس والبحث والمقارنه-الايمان ومشاكل مع العائله

http://files.ww.com/files/44515.html

 إختبار الأخ عبدول-متزوج من مسيحيه-تعرف على المسيح من خلال البالتوك-تعليق القمص ذكريا على الاختبار وتوضيح لبعض الامور

http://files.ww.com/files/44453.html

إختبار الاخ لورد الطبيب الجراح-صدمه من الاسلام ولا اجابه من الشيوخ-اختبار عقلانى وتعليق للقمص ذكريا بطرس

http://files.ww.com/files/44456.html*


----------



## الحوت (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انتشار المسيحيه في العالم*

*مسلمين وعلماء الاسلام الذين تركوا دين الباطل واعتنقوا المسيحية ..
 وألفوا الكتب ونشروا المواقع التي تثبت بالادلة اسباب تركهم لدين الباطل والظلام ..!


Zak Gariba - Former Muslim Imam 

www.gariba.org 

Mark Gabriel - Former muslim imam, Al-azhar Islamic university professor 
www.markagabriel.org 

Walid Shoebat - A Former PLO Islamic Terrorist 
www.shoebat.com 

Jeremiah Fard Muhammad - Former Muslim minister 
www.wicctv.org 

Nonie Darwish - Freelance writer and public speaker 
www.noniedarwish.com 

Mohammad Ghazoli, Political writer in Elite Arabic news papers 
www.ghazoli.com 

Dr. Ergun Mehmet Caner - Turkish Ex-Muslim(Dean of Liberty Theological Seminary in Lynchburg, Va) 
www.erguncaner.com 

Reverend Donald Fareed - Iranian Ex-Muslim, Persian Ministries 
www.persianministries.org 

Salah - Ex-Muslim Palestinian, Gospel Musician 
www.SalahJam.com 

Dr. Abraham Sarker - Bangladeshi Ex-Muslim, "Gospel for Muslims" Ministries 
www.gospelformuslims.com 
www.understandmymuslimpeople.com 

Hussain Andaryas - Afgani Ex-Muslim 
www.hesavedme.com 

Afgan Converts WebSite 
www.shahadat.net 

Nurudeen I. Adeojo 
www.wohcc.org 

David Naseer 
www.davidnasser.com 

Emir Caner - Dean of The College at Southwestern 
www.emircaner.com 

Dr. Nasir K. Siddiki - Muslim businessman, Now Christian Preacher 
www.wisdom-ministries.com 

WL Cati- Zennah Ministries 
www.zennahministries.org 
http://wlcati.com 

Ahmed Abaza www.hofhineministry.com 

Ajeenah El-Amin www.unitedfaithnetwork.org 

Abdul Hakeem - Nur Ul alam Ministry 
www.namindia.org 

Yemeni ex-muslims 
www.yemen4jesus.com 

An Ex-Muslim Christian Website run by Iraqi ex-Muslims 
www.exmuslim.com 

Pastor Hormoz Shariat Ph.D, Scientist, Iranian Ex-Muslim, Now Tele-Evangelist 
www.iam-online.net 

Rev. Majed El Shafie 
www.onefreeworldinternational.org 

Simin - Iranian ExMuslim 
www.isa-masih.com 

Mohammed Altaf (Now Simon Altaf) - Pakistani ex-Muslim 
www.abrahamic-faith.com 

One Anonymous muslim 
http://www.journeytojesus.com/ 

Jerry Rassamni - Ex-Militant, Now Christian, popular speaker on apologetics 
http://www.fromjihadtojesus.com/ 

Abdoul Rahim - "Building Bridges to the Truth" Ministries 
www.buildingbridgestothetruth.com 

Paul Ciniraj Mohamed - SALEM VOICE MINISTRIES 
www.salemvoice.com 

Betsy Tan - "In Him" Ministries 
www.visionbooks.net 








استاذ التاريخ الاسلامي في جامعة الازهر ( سابقاً ) مارك غبريال 
*


----------



## الحوت (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انتشار المسيحيه في العالم*

*الادعاء العام يطلب السجن 3 سنوات لجزائرية اعتنقت المسيحية ​

الجزائر- ا ف ب

طلب المدعي العام للجمهورية في تيارت, غرب الجزائر, السجن ثلاث سنوات لجزائرية اعتنقت المسيحية باعتبار ذلك ممارسة غير شرعية لديانة غير إسلامية, على ما أعلن الأربعاء 21-5-2008 رئيس الكنيسة البروتستانتية في الجزائر.

وقال القس مصطفى كريم "إن محاكمة حبيبة قويدر (37 عاما) جرت الثلاثاء في محكمة تيارت. وطلب (المدعي العام) الحكم عليها بالسجن ثلاث سنوات بتهمة ممارسة ديانة غير الإسلام دون ترخيص رسمي". وسيتم إعلان الحكم في 27 مايو/أيار كما أوضح المصدر ذاته.

وبحسب القس فإن حبيبة قويدر اعتقلت في بداية ابريل/نيسان من قبل عناصر الدرك على الطريق الرابط بين تيارت ووهران (340 و430 كلم غربي العاصمة) وبحوزتها عشر نسخ من الانجيل.

وتمت ملاحقتها بموجب قانون جديد للعام 2006 ينص على ترخيص من الوالي لممارسة ديانة غير الإسلام في الجزائر.

ومن المقرر أن يمثل ستة جزائريين آخرين اعتنقوا المسيحية أمام المحكمة ذاتها في 27 مايو/أيار بتهمة "التبشير الديني"، بحسب ما أضاف كريم. وكان تم توقيف المجموعة قبل أسبوعين من قبل شرطة تيارت.

وبحسب وزارة الشؤون الدينية والأوقاف الجزائرية فإن الجزائر تضم 11 ألف مسيحي بين سكانها البالغ عددهم 33 مليون نسمة اغلبيتهم الساحقة من المسلمين.

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2008/05/21/50203.html*


----------



## الحوت (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انتشار المسيحيه في العالم*

*ازدياد في عدد معتنقي المسيحية بإيران وسط انحدار في عدد الملتزمين*​*


أوردت وكالة "كومباس دايركت" للأنباء أن الشرطة الإيرانية أقدمت على مداهمة منازل عائلات مسلمة ارتدت إلى المسيحية، واعتقلت عدداً من أفرادها. وأفادت الوكالة أن حملة الاعتقالات بدأت في الحادي عشر من أيار مايو الجاري مع توقيف أربعة أزواج لدى وصولهم إلى مطار "شيراز" وسط البلاد. وأُخضع الموقوفون الأربعة لاستجواب المحققين الذين طرحوا عليهم أسئلة تتعلق بإيمانهم المسيحي.

وأوضحت وكالة كومباس دايركت للأنباء أن الشرطة الإيرانية أقدمت أيضاً على مداهمة منزل حميد حسين (ثمانية وخمسون عاماً)، واعتقلته وأبنائه الثلاثة، كما صادرت الأجهزةُ الأمنية كلَّ الكتب والأقراص المدمجة التي عثُر عليها في منزل الموقوفين الأربعة.
وتفيد وكالة الأنباء الكنسية الآسيوية آسيا نيوز أنه وفقاً لتقديرات غير رسمية ارتفع عدد المسلمين في إيران الذين اعتنقوا الدين المسيحي، ويترددون إلى ما يُعرف بـ"الكنائس المنزلية". وتشير الوكالة الكاثوليكية إلى أن النظام الإيراني يعتبر الديانات "الأجنبية" (أي غير المسلمة) تهديداً للأمن القومي، وقد أُعدم في السنوات الأخيرة مسلمون إيرانيون كثر ارتدوا عن دينهم بتهمة "التجسس لصالح دول أجنبية".
يذكر أنه من المتوقع أن يطرح البابا بندكتس السادس عشر خلال لقاءه مع نجاد خلال قمة منظمة الأغذية والزراعة التابعة للأمم المتحدة قضية الحريات الدينية في إيران و احترام حرية العقيدة و حق الاختيار .

من جهة أخرى أظهرت إحصائيات حكومية انخفاض الإلتزام الديني بعد أكثر من عقدين على نظام ديني صارم يحكم إيران حيث قال الشيخ محمد علي زم رئيس الشؤون الثقافية في بلدية طهران أن نسبة غير المصلين 80%، وتجاوزت نسبة الإباحية 60%، وبلغت نسبة المدمنين على المخدرات 20% ، وهي أرقام مرعبة حقاً في مجتمع إسلامي تحكمه حكومة دينية، وتسيطر فيه على وسائل الإعلام من صحافة وإذاعة وتلفزيون، ويوجد فيه حوالي نصف مليون رجل دين!

و يبقى السؤال أليس أفضل أن يترك هذا الإنسان لخياراته الحرة ليختا رالإيمان الذي يرتاح فيه و يؤثر في نفسه و يهذبها أم يبقى مسلماً اسمياً لا يعرف من الدين إلا مظاهره ؟؟؟

الصورة
إحدى كنائس طهران

المصادر
CH-ARAB
COPTREAL

http://www.ch-arab.com/index.php?ind=news&op=news_show_single&ide=27*


----------



## mariana44 (1 يونيو 2008)

يعنى و الله شىء غريب  6جزايريين
بيتنصرو يوميا يعني 2032 سنويا هههههه انت غلطان حبيبي لان عدد المسيح في الجزاير لا يتعدى 11الف بما فيهم العمال الاجانب و انا عيزة الدليل على كلامك اي من جهة رسمية  حكومية او دينية​


----------



## magdisalam (30 أغسطس 2008)

لا يوجد دليل على كل الكلام الذى تقوله بل احصائية عالمية تقل ان اكثر الاديان انتشارا فى العالم هو الاسلام


----------



## magdisalam (30 أغسطس 2008)

يجب على كل متكلم دعم كلامه بالدليل


----------



## القصاع 71 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

magdisalam قال:


> يجب على كل متكلم دعم كلامه بالدليل



كل الفيديوهات الموضوعه على الاقل بالصفحه 17 وتريد دليل
الدليل قالولو


----------



## القصاع 71 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: روابط لانتشار المسيحيه*



peacebeuponyou قال:


> testomonies of former muslims who left islam and embraced jesus christ as their lord and saviour
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-g-dwnrxw0  - dr.hormoz shariat
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odmsuzwuybi  - abdul
> ...




يعطيك العافيه 
كل هدول ولسه الكثير لا يفصح خوفا من قطع الرأس


----------

